# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  शरलॉक होम्स: एक विलक्षण व्यक्तित्व और कालजयी किरदार जिसने लोकप्रियता में अपने रचयिता को भी हरा दिया

## satya_anveshi

_Welcome_
नमस्कार दोस्तों! आज हाजिर हूँ मैं एक नया सूत्र लेकर जिसमें हम एक प्रसिद्ध जासूसी किरदार शरलॉक होम्स के कारनामे, कहानियों के रूप में पढ़ेंगे। शुरू करने से पहले मैं चाहता हूँ, मैं आपको यह बताऊँ कि यह सूत्र बनाने का विचार मेरे मन में कैसे आया। दरअसल दोस्तों हुआ यूं था कि एक बार बातों ही बातों में बैड बॉय भाई ने शरलॉक होम्स की कहानियों का जिक्र किया, मैंने उनकी एक मूवी पहले देख रखी थी, और वो मुझे बहुत पसंद भी आई थी। इस कारण मेरे मन में होम्स की कहानियाँ पढ़ने की बड़ी तीव्र इच्छा हुई, और मैंने हिन्दी में इन कहानियों की खोज के लिए सारा इन्टरनेट छान मारा, लेकिन सफलता नहीं मिली, लेकिन कुछ दूसरी सस्पेंस वाली कहानियाँ जरूर पढ़ने को मिली जिससे होम्स की कहानियाँ पढ़ने के लिए मन और व्याकुल हो उठा जिसका आंकलन आप मेरे अवतार को देख कर कर सकते हैं। इसके बाद मैंने निश्चय किया की अब मुझे होम्स की मूल कहानियाँ जो की अँग्रेजी में है पढ़नी है। इसके बाद मैंने सोचा कि हो सकता है मेरे जैसे और भी भाई-बंधु इसी तरह कि परेशानी का सामना कर रहे हो, और मैंने यह सूत्र बनाने का फैसला किया। इस सूत्र के पीछे कहीं न कहीं बैड बॉय जिन्हें मैं अपना बड़ा भाई मानता हूँ, का भी योगदान है, इसलिए उन्हें मेरी ओर से धन्यवाद और तालियाँ...........
:clap::clap::clap::clap:
ये आपके लिए है दादा!!!!!!!दोस्तों! एक बात और बताना चाहूँगा, आप सभी यह जानते ही होंगे कि अँग्रेजी साहित्य का हिन्दी अनुवाद करना बड़ा ही कठिन काम है, अक्षरशः अनुवादन तो शायद संभव ही नहीं है, अँग्रेजी का हिन्दी में सही अनुवाद तभी किया जा सकता है जब हमें उसका भाव समझ आ गया हो। इस कारण दोस्तों, हो सकता है कि मुझसे कोई गलती हो गई हो हालांकि उसकी संभावना कम ही होगी, ही ही हा.........
दोस्तों, बाकी सब तो मैं संभाल लूँगा परंतु मुझे लगता है कि किसी कहानी अथवा उपन्यास के शीर्षक के साथ मैं न्याय नहीं कर पाऊँगा, अतः आरिजिनल शीर्षक के साथ ही कहानी पोस्ट करूंगा।
तो दोस्तों अब और ज्यादा समय न लगाते हुए शुरू करता हूँ शरलॉक होम्स कि कहानियाँ....., अरे नहीं नहीं  कहानियों से पहले तो उनकी भूमिका तैयार करनी होगा न......, तो पेश है भूमिका/प्रस्तावना या फिर यूं कहिए कि कहानियों का Plot.

----------


## satya_anveshi

_शरलॉक होम्स, यह नाम आपने कहीं न कहीं जरूर सुना होगा और यदि नहीं भी सुना है तो भी कोई बात नहीं है दोस्तों, क्योंकि अब समय आ गया है जब हम मि. होम्स के कारनामे सुनेंगे, अ..अ........ मेरा मतलब है कि पढ़ेंगे। शरलॉक होम्स एक ऐसे काल्पनिक किरदार का नाम है जो अपनी अभूतपूर्व तर्क शक्ति, अद्भुत निरीक्षण (observation) क्षमता, साहस और सूझ-बूझ के लिए जाना जाता है। होम्स ने अनेक ऐसी आपराधिक गुत्थियाँ सुलझाईं है जो पुलिस के लिए एक अबूझ पहेली मात्र बन कर रह गई थीं। उनकी विशिष्ट कार्यशैली लोगों को चमत्कृत करके रख देती थी, ठीक एक जादूगर की तरह। इस पात्र की लोकप्रियता का अंदाजा आप केवल इसी बात से लगा सकते हैं की लोग इसे एक काल्पनिक पात्र न मानकर एक जीवित व्यक्ति समझ बैठे थे, और इस कारण उसके नाम के अनेकों पत्र डाक विभाग को मिलने लगे थे जिनमें लोग अपनी समस्याएँ लिखते थे। होम्स के इर्द-गिर्द बुनी गई कहानियों पर कई टेलीविज़न सीरीज और कुछ फिल्म्स भी बन चुकी है जो दर्शकों द्वारा बहुत पसंद की गईं।
अब तक छप्पन लघु कथाएँ और चार उपन्यास शरलॉक होम्स और उनके डॉ. मित्र जॉन एच. वाटसन पर लिखी जा चुकी है। चार को छोड़कर अन्य सभी कहानियाँ होम्स के मित्र और जीवनी लेखक डॉ. वाटसन द्वारा सुनाई गई है, दो कहानियाँ खुद होम्स और दो कहानियाँ किसी तीसरे व्यक्ति की जुबानी बयां की गई है। होम्स का किरदार उन्नीसवीं शताब्दी के उत्तरार्द्ध और बीसवीं शताब्दी के पूर्वार्द्ध में उभरकर आया। पहली बार सन् 1887 में प्रकाशित होकर यह किरदार लोगों के जेहन में इस कदर छा गया कि उसका जादू आज भी बरकरार है।
आप लोगों ने इन कहानियों या इन पर आधारित धारावाहिकों को पहले कभी देखा होगा। एक बार फिर वही पात्र और घटनाएँ लेकर आपके सामने हाजिर हूँ मैं, आशा है कि आप लोग इसे पसंद करेंगे।_
*Next*

----------


## MALLIKA

अच्छा सूत्र और अच्छी सुरुवात है मित्र !
आगे जरी रखे !

----------


## surendra patel

ben ten bhai, aapne bahut hi achchhe sutra ka nirmaan kiya hai......


congratulation............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छा सूत्र और अच्छी सुरुवात है मित्र !
> आगे जरी रखे !


मल्लिका जी सूत्र की शुरुआत ही आपके कमेन्ट के साथ हुई है!!!! आपका धन्यवाद, आगे भी इसी प्रकार अपना प्रेम इस सूत्र और ओफकोर्स मुझ पर भी बनाए रखें।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई................ आशा है की हिन्दी मे भी वही मजा आयेगा ...............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ben ten bhai, aapne bahut hi achchhe sutra ka nirmaan kiya hai......
> 
> 
> congratulation............


थेंक यू दादा! मैं आपको निराश नहीं करूंगा... आप रेगुलर सूत्र पर दृष्टि बनाए रखें।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई................ आशा है की हिन्दी मे भी वही मजा आयेगा ...............


जरूर गुरुजी, आपके आशीर्वाद के बिना यह कतई संभव नहीं था।

----------


## hotfriendr

मित्र सवागत   है इस नै सुरुवात का. हम इतजार कर रहे है | जल्दी सुरु करो

----------


## King_khan

*शरलॉक होम्स*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Attachment 380564
> *शरलॉक होम्स*


दादा, आपका स्वागत है, और आपने बहुत शानदार चित्र पोस्ट किया है, मेरी मदद करने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद.............................  ...

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र सवागत   है इस नै सुरुवात का. हम इतजार कर रहे है | जल्दी सुरु करो


भाई, आप इस सूत्र को लेकर उत्साहित है और आप के साथ मैं भी। एक बात के लिए मैं मि. होम्स के सभी चाहने वालों से माफी मांगना चाहूँगा, क्योंकि मुझे इस सूत्र की हर एक प्रविष्टि स्वयं टाइप करके करनी होगी, अतः मैं एक दिन में थोड़ा ही आगे बढ़ पाऊँगा। एक तरह से यह अच्छी बात भी है क्योंकि इससे आप को कहानी का अगला भाग पढ़ने की ज्यादा उत्सुकता रहेगी, थोड़ा इंतजार करना होगा और हाँ सभी जानते हैं कि *इंतजार का फल मीठा होता है...........*

----------


## satya_anveshi

_दोस्तों सबसे पहले हम एक नजर डालते हैं उस व्यक्ति के परिचय पर जिसकी बदौलत आज शरलॉक होम्स का नाम हमारे बीच है।_
*लेखक के बारे में :*
_सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल, यही वह महान लेखक है जिनकी कलम और कल्पनाशक्ति ने मिलकर जन्म दिया शरलॉक होम्स के किरदार को। इनके बारे में-_

जन्म:22 मई 1859
Edinburgh , Scotlandमृत्यु:7 जुलाई 1930 (aged 71)
Crowborough, East Sussex, Englandव्यवसाय:Novelist, short story writer, poet,doctor of medicineराष्ट्रीयता:
Scottishनागरिकता:United Kingdomशैली:Detective fiction, science fiction, historical novels, non-fictionहस्ताक्षर:सर आर्थर इग्नाशियस कॉनन डॉयल, (22 मई 1859 - जुलाई 7, 1930) एक स्कॉटिश चिकित्सक और लेखक थे जिन्हें अधिकतर जासूस शरलॉक होम्स की उनकी कहानियों (इन कहानियों को आम तौर पर काल्पनिक अपराध कथा के क्षेत्र में एक प्रमुख नवप्रवर्तन के तौर पर देखा जाता है), के लिए जाना जाता है।  वे एक सफल लेखक थे जिनकी रचनाओं में काल्पनिक विज्ञान कथाएं, ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास, नाटक एवं रोमांस, कविता और गैर-काल्पनिक कहानियां शामिल हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

*होम्स के बारे में :*
दोस्तों अब हम अपने नायक शरलॉक होम्स के बारे में जानकारी जुटा लेते हैं।
जन्मदिन:जनवरी 6, 1854परिवार:एक भाई, मायक्रॉफ्ट (Mycroft) होम्समित्र:डॉ. जॉन एच. वाटसनप्रेमी:इरेनी एडलर (Irene Adler)पता:221B बेकर स्ट्रीट, लंदनआदतेँ:कुछ खेल (वह एक उम्दा बॉक्सर थे और तलवारबाजी भी अच्छी कर लेते थे), संगीत (होम्स स्वयं काफी अच्छा वॉयलिन बजा लेते थे), और तंबाकू का उपयोग करते थेहस्ताक्षर:


*नोट:*कृपया ध्यान दें कि होम्स के बारे में ऊपर दी गई संपूर्ण जानकारी कहानियों से ही प्राप्त होती है।

होम्स का introduction सन् 1887 में बीटन्स क्रिसमस एनुअल में प्रकाशित एक लघु उपन्यास के माध्यम से हुआ था। 1891 में द स्ट्रेंड मैगजीन में छोटी कहानियों की पहली श्रृंखला की शुरुआत के साथ ही इस चरित्र की लोकप्रियता में शानदार वृद्धि हुई; बाद में 1927 तक लघु कथाओं की श्रृंखला और उपन्यास प्रकाशित हुए। ये कथाएँ लगभग 1875 से 1914 तक की अवधि को आवृत (cover) करती है, अंतिम केस 1914 का है।
_होम्स के किरदार को रचने का प्रेरणा स्त्रोत :_सर डॉयल ने एक मौके पर पूछे जाने पर, स्वयं कहा था कि होम्स का चरित्र डॉ. जोसेफ बेल से प्रेरित था जिनके लिए डॉयल ने कभी लिपिक के रूप में काम किया था। होम्स की ही तरह बेल भी छोटे-छोटे निरीक्षणों से बड़े निष्कर्ष निकालने के लिए जाने जाते थे।

*Next*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *होम्स के बारे में :*
> दोस्तों अब हम अपने नायक शरलॉक होम्स के बारे में जानकारी जुटा लेते हैं।
> जन्मदिन:जनवरी 6, 1854परिवार:एक भाई, मायक्रॉफ्ट (Mycroft) होम्समित्र:डॉ. जॉन एच. वाटसनप्रेमी:इरेनी एडलर (Irene Adler)पता:221B बेकर स्ट्रीट, लंदनआदतेँ:कुछ खेल (वह एक उम्दा बॉक्सर थे और तलवारबाजी भी अच्छी कर लेते थे), संगीत (होम्स स्वयं काफी अच्छा वॉयलिन बजा लेते थे), और तंबाकू का उपयोग करते थेहस्ताक्षर:
> 
> 
> *नोट:*कृपया ध्यान दें कि होम्स के बारे में ऊपर दी गई संपूर्ण जानकारी कहानियों से ही प्राप्त होती है।



हा हा हा हा ................. elementray माइ dear वॉटसन        एलीमेंट्री

----------


## sangita_sharma

*शानदार सूत्र की बधाई*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हा हा हा हा ................. elementray माइ dear वॉटसन        एलीमेंट्री


गुरुजी, इसका क्या तात्पर्य है???????????
मैं अभी तक शुरुआत के 2 पेज ही पढ़ पाया हूँ!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *शानदार सूत्र की बधाई*


नियामिका जी, आप के आगमन से मेरा सूत्र धन्य हुआ, आपने मुझे बधाई दी है अतः आपको भी रिटर्न में बधाई हो!!!!!

----------


## MASTRAAM

बहुत अच्छे बेन टेन जी ।
वैसे तो शर्लक होम्स की  पुस्तकेँ मैने पढी हैँ पर आपके द्वारा अनुवादित पुस्तक मे कुछ अलग आनंद मिलेगा । 
इन्तजार मेँ ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत अच्छे बेन टेन जी ।
> वैसे तो शर्लक होम्स की  पुस्तकेँ मैने पढी हैँ पर आपके द्वारा अनुवादित पुस्तक मे कुछ अलग आनंद मिलेगा । 
> इन्तजार मेँ ।


मित्र मस्तराम जी, निश्चित ही आपको इन कहानियों को पढ़ने में आनंद की अनुभूति होगी। मैं आप सब की अपेक्षाओं पर खरा उतरने की पूरी कोशिश करूँगा।

----------


## kaamdev_prem

अतिउत्तम....... ढेर सारी शुभकामनाएँ.... ये सूत्र ला कर आपने मन मोह लिया, कहानीयों का besabri

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अतिउत्तम....... ढेर सारी शुभकामनाएँ.... ये सूत्र ला कर आपने मन मोह लिया, कहानीयों का besabri


प्रेम भाई, आप लोगों की उपस्थिति और प्यार ही वह टॉनिक है जो मुझे कुछ अच्छा करने के लिए प्रेरित करता है। आप निरंतर सूत्र पर आते रहें और आनंद उठाएँ।

----------


## Alaick

धन्यवाद, मित्र !  सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल रचित शरलॉक  होम्स जासूसों में मेरा पसंदीदा किरदार है ! किन्तु होम्स यहां कोई  कारनामा भी दिखाएंगे या यूं ही बधाइयों का सिलसिला चलता रहेगा ?

----------


## Badtameez

नमस्कार बेन भाई!
आजकल फोरम पर बहुत कम आ रहा हूँ। जब मैंने आपका यह सूत्र देखा तो बहुत प्रसन्नता हुई और आपके इस महाश्रम से प्रभावित भी हुआ हूँ।
मेरी भी बधाई ग्रहण करें।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> धन्यवाद, मित्र !  सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल रचित शरलॉक  होम्स जासूसों में मेरा पसंदीदा किरदार है ! किन्तु होम्स यहां कोई  कारनामा भी दिखाएंगे या यूं ही बधाइयों का सिलसिला चलता रहेगा ?


बिल्कुल भाई, होम्स के कारनामोँ से जल्द ही आपको रूबरू करवाऊँगा। मैंने पहले की एक पोस्ट में भी अपनी मंद गति के लिए क्षमा माँगी है और एक बार फिर माँगता हूँ, मेरे लिए एक ही दिन में ज्यादा पोस्ट करना आसान नहीं है, कृपया थोड़े धैर्य के साथ कहानियों का लुत्फ उठाएँ।



> नमस्कार बेन भाई!
> आजकल फोरम पर बहुत कम आ रहा हूँ। जब मैंने आपका यह सूत्र देखा तो बहुत प्रसन्नता हुई और आपके इस महाश्रम से प्रभावित भी हुआ हूँ।
> मेरी भी बधाई ग्रहण करें।


आपको भी बधाई हो मित्र! आपने कहा कि आजकल फोरम पर कम ही आना हो पाता है, इसका कोई विशिष्ट कारण?
जहाँ तक मेहनत की बात है तो कहना चाहूँगा कि हमें यदि आउटपुट अच्छा चाहिए तो इनपुट भी अच्छा देना ही होगा। मैंने भी एक कोशिश की है, देखते हैं कहाँ तक सफल हो पाता हूँ!

----------


## badboy123455

> नमस्कार दोस्तों! ...., अरे नहीं नहीं  कहानियों से पहले तो उनकी भूमिका तैयार करनी होगा न......, तो पेश है भूमिका/प्रस्तावना या फिर यूं कहिए कि कहानियों का Plot.



*मित्र बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र हे ये ,हिंदी में होम्स की कहानिया पढ़ने को मिलेंगी ,मेने हिंदी वाली तो पढ़ ली लेकिन अंग्रेजी की नही [समझ ही नही आती]
इस मेहनत और अद्भुत कार्य हेतु आपको +++++++++++++++
मेरा इस सूत्र में हमेशा साथ रहेगा /में भी होम्स का बहुत बड़ा प्रशंसक
 हू*

----------


## badboy123455

> _दोस्तों सबसे पहले हम एक नजर डालते हैं उस व्यक्ति के परिचय पर जिसकी बदौलत आज शरलॉक होम्स का नाम हमारे बीच है।_
> *लेखक के बारे में :*
> _सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल, यही वह महान लेखक है जिनकी कलम और कल्पनाशक्ति ने मिलकर जन्म दिया शरलॉक होम्स के किरदार को। इनके बारे में-_
> गैर-काल्पनिक कहानियां शामिल हैं।[/COLOR]


*
सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल को सर की उपाधि होम्स की रचना करने हेतु ही मिली थी ,एक समय ऐसा था जब इन्होने होम्स को मारने की ठानी ,पूछने पर उन्होंने बताया की होम्स का किरदार उन पर हावी हो रहा हे ,वो खुल कर नही लिख पाते ,क्योकि होम्स के फेन इतने ज्यादा लोग थे की वो होम्स को कभी हारता हुआ नही देख सकते थे ,कभी अगर सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल होम्स को किसी कहानी में थोडा भी कमजोर या हार दिखाने की कोशिश करते सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल को धमकी भरे खत मिलने शुरू हो जाते 



पर इन्होने एक दिन होम्स को खत्म कर ही दिया ,तब लोगो का बहुत बड़ा आंदोलन हुआ ,इनके घर के बहार लोग नारे लगाने लगे ,खत आदि मिलने लगे ,तब इन्हें होम्स को वापस जिन्दा करना पड़ा 





जिस लेखक ने जासूसी को न्या आयाम दिया ,जासूस की एक अलग पहचान बनाई,अपनी लेखनी से सरे विश्व को चोका दिया ,उस लेखक सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल को अंतिम दिनों में एक बच्चे ने पागल बना दिया ,ये बहुत रहस्यमय इस्थ्थी में मरे थे,कभी इन्हें परिया दिखती कभी कुछ*

----------


## badboy123455

> *होम्स के बारे में :*
> दोस्तों अब हम अपने नायक शरलॉक होम्स के बारे में जानकारी जुटा लेते हैं।
> जन्मदिन:जनवरी 6, 1854है, अंतिम केस 1914 का है।
> _होम्स के किरदार को रचने का प्रेरणा स्त्रोत :_सर डॉयल ने एक मौके पर पूछे जाने पर, स्वयं कहा था कि होम्स का चरित्र डॉ. जोसेफ बेल से प्रेरित था जिनके लिए डॉयल ने कभी लिपिक के रूप में काम किया था। होम्स की ही तरह बेल भी छोटे-छोटे निरीक्षणों से बड़े निष्कर्ष निकालने के लिए जाने जाते थे।


*होम्स की हेट और सिगार पहचान थी आज भी जासूसी किरदारों को ऐसे ही दिखाते हे 


१-होम्स रूप बदलने में माहिर थे ,वो सिर्फ गेटअप ही नही बल्कि किरदार में घुस ही जाते थे 

२=होम्स शरीर से पतले लेकिन बहुत ताकतवर थे 

३=होम्स कभी बीस बीस दिनों तक कमरे में बंद रहकर सिर्फ नशा करते थे ,कभी सिर्फ काम 

४-इनकी एक एक कहानी रहस्य रोमांच हे ,अगर आपने होम्स पढ़ लिया तो आप को अन्य जासूसी कहानी बोर लगेंगी /होम्स एक वैज्ञानिक भी थे ,कई प्रयोग करते रहते थे ,अपनी तारीफ सुनना इन्हें कम पसंद था ,होम्स हमेशा सिर्फ तथ्यों के पीछे जाकर निष्कर्स देते थे ,


जब भी कोई इनसे मदद मागने आता ये सिर्फ उसे देख कर उसके बारे में सब जान लेते /आदमी आश्चर्य चकित हो जाता ,लेकिन जब ये उसे कारण बताते तो बहुत छोटे ,[वैसे मेने भी कभी कभी आदमी देख उसके बारे में पता लगाने की कोशिश कई बार की हे हमेशा गलत ही रहा :mepullhair::confused::cool::cool:]*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

"शरलॉक होम्स इन हिंदी "  वाऊ    
शुरू कीजिये बेन जी :)

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ओए बैडू  की हाल है ओए !!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मित्र बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र हे ये ,हिंदी में होम्स की कहानिया पढ़ने को मिलेंगी ,मेने हिंदी वाली तो पढ़ ली लेकिन अंग्रेजी की नही [समझ ही नही आती]
> इस मेहनत और अद्भुत कार्य हेतु आपको +++++++++++++++
> मेरा इस सूत्र में हमेशा साथ रहेगा /में भी होम्स का बहुत बड़ा प्रशंसक
>  हू*


धन्यवाद बैड भाई।



> सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल को सर की उपाधि होम्स की रचना करने हेतु ही मिली थी ,एक समय ऐसा था जब इन्होने होम्स को मारने की ठानी ,पूछने पर उन्होंने बताया की होम्स का किरदार उन पर हावी हो रहा हे ,वो खुल कर नही लिख पाते ,क्योकि होम्स के फेन इतने ज्यादा लोग थे की वो होम्स को कभी हारता हुआ नही देख सकते थे ,कभी अगर सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल होम्स को किसी कहानी में थोडा भी कमजोर या हार दिखाने की कोशिश करते सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल को धमकी भरे खत मिलने शुरू हो जाते 
> 
> 
> 
> पर इन्होने एक दिन होम्स को खत्म कर ही दिया ,तब लोगो का बहुत बड़ा आंदोलन हुआ ,इनके घर के बहार लोग नारे लगाने लगे ,खत आदि मिलने लगे ,तब इन्हें होम्स को वापस जिन्दा करना पड़ा


जी हाँ बैड भाई, इसी लिए तो सूत्र का नाम इतना लंबा चौड़ा रखा है......








> जिस लेखक ने जासूसी को न्या आयाम दिया ,जासूस की एक अलग पहचान बनाई,अपनी लेखनी से सरे विश्व को चोका दिया ,उस लेखक सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल को अंतिम दिनों में एक बच्चे ने पागल बना दिया ,ये बहुत रहस्यमय इस्थ्थी में मरे थे,कभी इन्हें परिया दिखती कभी कुछ


काश उस वक्त वास्तव में शरलॉक होम्स होते तो शायद इस गुत्थी को भी सुलझा ही देते।




> *होम्स की हेट और सिगार पहचान थी आज भी जासूसी किरदारों को ऐसे ही दिखाते हे 
> 
> 
> १-होम्स रूप बदलने में माहिर थे ,वो सिर्फ गेटअप ही नही बल्कि किरदार में घुस ही जाते थे 
> 
> २=होम्स शरीर से पतले लेकिन बहुत ताकतवर थे 
> 
> ३=होम्स कभी बीस बीस दिनों तक कमरे में बंद रहकर सिर्फ नशा करते थे ,कभी सिर्फ काम 
> 
> ...


बैड भाई हमारे साथ अच्छी जानकारी शेयर करने के लिए शुक्रिया और सम्मान। आपने कहा है कि आपने भी होम्स की ही तरह कोशिश की थी पर सफल नहीं हुए, हंस हंस कर बुरा हाल हो रहा है...........:pointlol::rofl:

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> गुरुजी, इसका क्या तात्पर्य है???????????
> मैं अभी तक शुरुआत के 2 पेज ही पढ़ पाया हूँ!!!


ऐसा कुछ नहीं मित्र ....


बस नॉवेल मे शरलॉक होम्स का dialog याद आ गया सो आपकी तारीफ मे चिपका दिया............ आखिर आप शरलॉक होम्स और हम सब वॉटसन.............

----------


## badboy123455

> ओए बैडू  की हाल है ओए !!


अच्छा हू साजिद भाई जान 




> बैड भाई हमारे साथ अच्छी जानकारी शेयर करने के लिए शुक्रिया और सम्मान। आपने कहा है कि आपने भी होम्स की ही तरह कोशिश की थी पर सफल नहीं हुए, हंस हंस कर बुरा हाल हो रहा है...........:pointlol::rofl:


हा हा हा .............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ऐसा कुछ नहीं मित्र ....
> 
> 
> बस नॉवेल मे शरलॉक होम्स का dialog याद आ गया सो आपकी तारीफ मे चिपका दिया............ आखिर आप शरलॉक होम्स और हम सब वॉटसन.............


मुझे शरलॉक होम्स बनाने के लिए शुक्रिया।



> "शरलॉक होम्स इन हिंदी "  वाऊ    
> शुरू कीजिये बेन जी :)


आपका स्वागत है साजिद भाई, और आपके कहने पर शुरू करता हूँ........................

----------


## satya_anveshi

*दोस्तों नमस्कार! आज है 29 फरवरी, 2012 यानि कि यह वर्ष एक लीप वर्ष है और आज का दिन हमें अतिरिक्त मिला है, और ज़रा संयोग तो देखिये दोस्तों, जिस वर्ष होम्स का जन्म हुआ है वो एक लीप वर्ष नहीं था, ही हा हा.........। मेरा मानना है कि अद्भुत होम्स के अद्भुत कारनामे पोस्ट करने के लिए आज का अद्भुत दिवस ही उचित है। यह सूत्र आज से 4 साल बाद भी इसी दिन तक यूं ही गतिमान रहे, इसी शुभकामना के साथ मैंने आपकी बेताबी को और न बढ़ाने का फैसला किया है और कहानियाँ पोस्ट करने का निश्चय किया है। इसी के साथ पर्दा उठता है.................................
पेश है सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल द्वारा रचित उपन्यास 'A Study in Scarlet' ('लाल रंग में एक अध्ययन')। यही वह पहली रचना थी जिससे शरलॉक होम्स का किरदार अस्तित्व में आया। सन् 1887 में पहली बार यह उपन्यास 'बीटन्स क्रिसमस ऐनुअल' के बैनर तले प्रकाशित हुआ, और आज आपके सामने यही उपन्यास हमारे फोरम के माध्यम से आ रहा है। यह मूल रचना अँग्रेजी में है जिसका हिन्दी रूपान्तरण किया है ‘श्री श्री 1854 बेन टेन जी’ ने अर्थात स्वयं मैंने। प्रस्तुत है..............*

*Next*

----------


## satya_anveshi

_A Study in Scarlet_
*भाग1*
*अध्याय1*
(जॉन एच. वाटसन, पूर्व M.D. आर्मी मेडिकल डिपार्टमेन्ट, के संस्मरण से)
*मि. शरलॉक होम्स*_सन् 1878 में मैंने लंदन विश्वविद्यालय से डॉ ऑफ मेडिसिन (M.D.) की डिग्री ली, और सेना में सर्जन बनने के लिए निर्धारित कोर्स पूरा करने के लिए Netely को रवाना हुआ। वहाँ अपनी पढ़ाई पूरी करने के बाद मैं विधिवत रूप से Fifth Northumberland Fsiliers के साथ सहायक सर्जन के रूप में जुड़ गया। उस समय वह रेजीमेंट भारत में तैनात किया गया था, और इससे पहले कि मैं इसे जॉइन करूँ, दूसरा अफगान युद्ध छिड़ चुका था। मुंबई पहुँचने पर मुझे पता चला कि मेरी टुकड़ी पहले से ही दुश्मन देश में काफी अंदर तक पहुँच चुकी थी। मैंने भी उनका अनुसरण किया और कंधार तक सुरक्षित पहुँचने में सफल रहा, हालांकि मेरे साथ कुछ अन्य अफसर भी थे जो ठीक मेरे जैसी स्थिति में थे। वहाँ मुझे अपनी रेजीमेंट मिली और मैं अपने नए कर्तव्यों के पालन में जुट गया।
हमारा वह अभियान अनेक लोगों के लिए सम्मान और पदोन्नति लाया, लेकिन मेरे लिए दुर्भाग्य और समस्याओं के अतिरिक्त और कुछ भी नहीं। मुझे अपनी ब्रिगेड से हटा कर Berkshires के साथ तैनात कर दिया गया, जिनके साथ मैंने Maiwand के घातक युद्ध में अपनी सेवाएँ दी। उस लड़ाई में मैंने अपने कंधे पर एक जेजाइल गोली खाई जिसने मेरी हड्डी का कचूमर बना दिया और मेरी एक प्रमुख धमनी को छूते हुए निकल गई। उस समय मैं निर्मम हत्यारे, गाजियों के हाथों में पड़ गया होता, यदि मेरे अस्पताल सहायक मर्री ने साहस दिखाते हुए, मुझे सामान ढोने वाले घोड़े पर न दाल दिया होता। इस तरह उसने मुझे सफलता पूर्वक बचा लिया और मुझे पुनः ब्रिटिश लाइन्स ले आया।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

*तेज दर्द और लंबे समय कठिनाइयाँ झेलकर मैं बहुत कमजोर हो चुका था, इस कारण मुझे ड्यूटी से हटा दिया गया और घायलों से भरी एक ट्रेन के साथ पेशावर स्थित बेस हॉस्पिटल भेज दिया गया। यहाँ मैंने रिकवर किया और अब मैं इतना ठीक हो चुका था कि वार्ड तक चल सकता था और बारामदे में टहलने का आनंद भी उठा सकता था, लेकिन तभी मैं आंत्रज्वर से पीड़ित हो गया जो हमारे भारतीय साम्राज्य के लिए एक शाप के समान था। महीनों तक मैं निराशा मैं जीवन जीता रहा और अंत में जब मेरा स्वास्थ्य थोड़ा ठीक हुआ, तब तक मैं इतना कमजोर और क्षीण हो चुका था कि एक मेडिकल बोर्ड ने यह निश्चय किया, मुझे वापस इंग्लैंड भेजने में एक दिन का भी विलंब नहीं करना चाहिए। इस प्रकार मुझे इंग्लैंड भेज दिया गया और एक महीने बाद मैं पोर्त्स्माउथ के घाट पर उतरा, असाध्य रूप से खराब स्वास्थ्य के साथ, लेकिन साथ ही सरकार ने मुझे अगले नौ माह इसे सुधारने के प्रयासों में बिताने कि अनुमति भी दी।
इंग्लैंड में न ही तो मेरा कोई दोस्त था और न ही कोई रिश्तेदार, और इस तरह मैं इतना आजाद था जितना कि खुली हवा होती है या फिर इतना, जितना ग्यारह शिलिंग और छः पेन्स की आय एक व्यक्ति को बना सकती थी। इन परिस्थितियों ने मुझे लंदन की ओर आकर्षित किया, जहां पूरे देश भर के आलसी और आराम पसंद लोग खिंचे चले आते थे। वहाँ मैं स्ट्रेंड में एक निजी होटल में कुछ समय के लिए रुका, जरूरत से ज्यादा धन खर्च करते हुए और एक असुविधाजनक, अर्थहीन जीवन जीते हुए। जल्दी ही मुझे अहसास हुआ कि मेरी आर्थिक स्थिति ऐसी ही गई है कि या तो मुझे यह महानगर छोड़ना होगा या फिर अपनी जीवन शैली में एक बड़ा परिवर्तन करना होगा। इन दोनों विकल्पों में से मैंने दूसरा विकल्प चुना और होटल छोड़ने के लिए मन बनाता हुआ, किसी कम ख़र्चीले इलाके में क्वार्टर लेने का विचार करने लगा।*

----------


## adityaa

भाई अच्छे चल रहें हो जारी रखो

----------


## badboy123455

> *दोस्तों नमस्कार! आज है 29 फरवरी, 2012 यानि कि यह वर्ष एक लीप वर्ष है और आज का दिन हमें अतिरिक्त मिला है, और ज़रा संयोग तो देखिये दोस्तों, जिस वर्ष होम्स का जन्म हुआ है वो एक लीप वर्ष नहीं था, ही हा हा.........।...........*


*हा हा हा कितनी रहस्यमय बात बताई हे central 14*

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत ही अच्छा वर्णन प्रस्तुत कर रहे हो बेन भाई ..............ये कहानी मेने पढ़ी भी नही हे आपको हार्दिक आभार*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*ठीक उसी दिन, जिस दिन मैंने यह फैसला किया, मैं Criterion Bar में खड़ा था, तभी किसी ने पीछे से मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा, पीछे घूमते हुए मैंने युवा स्टेमफोर्ड को पहचान लिया, जो Barts में मेरे अधीन ड्रेसर रह चुका था। लंदन के घोर शोरगुल में, एक अकेले आदमी के लिए दोस्ताना निगाह और जाना-पहचाना चेहरा, बहुत सुखद होते हैं। पुराने दिनों में स्टेमफोर्ड मेरा घनिष्ठ मित्र तो नहीं था, लेकिन अभी मैंने उत्साह से उसका स्वागत किया, और बदले में वह भी मुझे देखकर खुश दिखाई दिया। प्रसन्नता के साथ मैंने उसे होलबोर्न में लंच ले लिए पूछा और हम बग्घी में रवाना हुए।
“तुमने अपना यह क्या हाल बनाया है, वाटसन?” उसने आश्चर्य से पूछा, उस दौरान हम लंदन की भीड़ वाली गलियों से गुजर रहे थे। “तुम एक पट्टी जितने पतले और एक नारियल की तरह भूरे हो गए हो।“
मैंने उसे अपने कारनामों का एक संक्षिप्त वर्णन कह सुनाया, इस दौरान हम अपने गंतव्य तक पहुँच चुके थे।
*

*Next*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाई अच्छे चल रहें हो जारी रखो


स्वागत है आपका, आदी भाई।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *हा हा हा कितनी रहस्यमय बात बताई हे central 14*


रहस्य कथाओं का अनुवाद करने वाले से आप और क्या उम्मीद करते हैं, बैड भाई?????



> *बहुत ही अच्छा वर्णन प्रस्तुत कर रहे हो बेन भाई ..............ये कहानी मेने पढ़ी भी नही हे आपको हार्दिक आभार*


मेरी अनुवादित कहानियों पर पहला कमेन्ट होम्स के एक फैन का!!!! वाओ! क्या बात है.....
बैड भाई, उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आपको थांकू:salut:

----------


## hotfriendr

shandar chal raha hai. thodi gati badao

----------


## badboy123455

> रहस्य कथाओं का अनुवाद करने वाले से आप और क्या उम्मीद करते हैं, बैड भाई?????
> 
> मेरी अनुवादित कहानियों पर पहला कमेन्ट होम्स के एक फैन का!!!! वाओ! क्या बात है.....
> बैड भाई, उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आपको थांकू:salut:


*बेन भाई आपको बता नही सकता इस कहानी का एक एक शब्द मेरे लिए अमूल्य हे में इसे सेव भी कर रहा हू ,आपकी मेहनत पर रेपो भी अभी नही डे प् रहा हू ,पर बेडू आपका फेन हो गया इस सूत्र से 
आपकी मेहनत लाजवाब हे*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> shandar chal raha hai. thodi gati badao


शुक्रिया भाई। कहानी पोस्ट करने की गति बढ़ाना है तो बड़ी टेढ़ी खीर, लेकिन फिर भी कोशिश करके देखता हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *बेन भाई आपको बता नही सकता इस कहानी का एक एक शब्द मेरे लिए अमूल्य हे में इसे सेव भी कर रहा हू ,आपकी मेहनत पर रेपो भी अभी नही डे प् रहा हू ,पर बेडू आपका फेन हो गया इस सूत्र से 
> आपकी मेहनत लाजवाब हे*


बैड भाई, आपको मेरा काम पसंद आ रहा है, यही मेरे लिए एक बड़ी बात है। अपने छोटे भाई पर इसी तरह प्रेम-वृष्टि करते रहें, मैं इसी में खुश हो जाऊँगा।

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छी बडीया और रोचक कहानी 
जासुसी कहानियाँ नाम ही रूचि जगाने के लिए पर्याप्त है 
धन्यवाद

----------


## adityaa

कृपया कहानी आगे बढाए

----------


## calvitf

हमे खुशी इस बात की आप जैसा ज्ञानी हमारे बीच मे सक्रिय है जो हमारे देश बारे मे नही अपित बिदेश मे रह रहे अच्चे महानुभाव के बारे हमे शिक्षित कर रहे है 

मै और मेरे जैसे अज्ञानी केवल अपने ही धुन मे रहते

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हमे खुशी इस बात की आप जैसा ज्ञानी हमारे बीच मे सक्रिय है जो हमारे देश बारे मे नही अपित बिदेश मे रह रहे अच्चे महानुभाव के बारे हमे शिक्षित कर रहे है 
> 
> मै और मेरे जैसे अज्ञानी केवल अपने ही धुन मे रहते


सर, आप स्वयं को अज्ञानी कहकर इतने गूढ रहस्य वाली बात कर रहे हैं, शायद शरलॉक होम्स खुद भी यह रहस्य उद्घाटित न कर पाता कि आपने यह बात व्यंग्य रूप में कही है अथवा प्रशंसा करने के लिए। कृपया आप स्वयं ही यह स्पष्ट कीजिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कृपया कहानी आगे बढाए


आदि भाई, आप आज रात्रि तक प्रतीक्षा कीजिए।

----------


## kaamdev_prem

*बेन भाई, बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया और शुभकामनाएँ.... आपके इस बेहतरीन प्रयास के लिए... पर ये इतने सारे भागों में ही आप इसकी प्रस्तुति करेंगे क्या ? थोड़ा जल्दी जल्दी डालें... व्याकुलता बढ़ जाती है... central 14
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्रों क्या आपको मेरा प्रयास अच्छा नहीं लगा? प्रथम उपन्यास के कुछ भाग प्रेषित करने के बाद कुछ ही मित्रों ने अपनी राय व्यक्त की है, इससे मैं नर्वस हो रहा हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *बेन भाई, बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया और शुभकामनाएँ.... आपके इस बेहतरीन प्रयास के लिए... पर ये इतने सारे भागों में ही आप इसकी प्रस्तुति करेंगे क्या ? थोड़ा जल्दी जल्दी डालें... व्याकुलता बढ़ जाती है... central 14
> *


प्रेम बाबा, प्रेम बाबा, जय महादेवा.....!
प्रेम भाई मेरे लिए एक दिन में ज्यादा पोस्ट करना संभव नहीं है। मुझे कल की कहानी पोस्ट करने में लगभग दो घंटे का समय लग गया था और इस दौरान मुझे मम्मी से डाँट भी खानी पड़ गई थी। अतः आज थोड़ा सचेत होकर काम करना होगा।

----------


## calvitf

> सर, आप स्वयं को अज्ञानी कहकर इतने गूढ रहस्य वाली बात कर रहे हैं, शायद शरलॉक होम्स खुद भी यह रहस्य उद्घाटित न कर पाता कि आपने यह बात व्यंग्य रूप में कही है अथवा प्रशंसा करने के लिए। कृपया आप स्वयं ही यह स्पष्ट कीजिए।


मान्यवर,

जहाँ तक मे मुझे मालुम है की जो ज्ञान बाँटता है उसे ज्ञानदूत (ज्ञानी )ही कहते है 
हमारी प्रविस्ठी मे कोई व्यंग्यात्मक पुट नही है आप वाकई प्रशंसायोग्य  कार्य कर रहे है:speaker::music::music:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मान्यवर,
> 
> जहाँ तक मे मुझे मालुम है की जो ज्ञान बाँटता है उसे ज्ञानदूत (ज्ञानी )ही कहते है 
> हमारी प्रविस्ठी मे कोई व्यंग्यात्मक पुट नही है आप वाकई प्रशंसायोग्य  कार्य कर रहे है:speaker::music::music:


सर, आपने अपनी पोस्ट में जो यह बात कही, जो हमारे देश बारे मे नही अपित बिदेश मे रह रहे अच्चे महानुभाव के बारे हमे शिक्षित कर रहे है , इस पर मैं दुविधा मैं पड़ गया और कुछ समझ नहीं पाया। खैर अब जब आपने सब कुछ स्पष्ट कर ही दिया है तो, तारीफ करने के लिए आपको शुक्रिया कहना तो बनता ही है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

_नमस्कार दोस्तो! एक बार फिर से हाजिर हूँ मैं, बेन टेन, लेकर आपकी पसंदीदा जासूसी कथाएँ.........
अब तक की कहानी में आपने पढ़ा कि किस तरह मि. वाटसन अपने जीवन में कठिनाइयों को झेलते हुए लंदन में रहकर अपने बिगड़े हुए स्वास्थ्य को, सुधारने की कोशिश में लगे हैं, और एक परिचित की सहायता से एक सस्ता, रिहायशी मकान ढूंढ रहे हैं।
दोस्तों, मुझे लगता है कि आप सोच रहे हैं- 'ऊंची दुकान, फीका पकवान', होम्स के बारे में, मैं बहुत ही बढ़-चढ़कर बोल रहा था, परंतु इस कहानी में तो ऐसी कोई खूबी आपको नजर नहीं आई। इस पर मैं अपने विचार रखना चाहूँगा कि अभी तक तो कहानी शुरू ही हुई है और पत्रों का introductin चल रहा है, यकीन मानिए, आगे यह कहानी कई दिलचस्प मोड़ लेगी, और आप तथा मैं इसका भरपूर आनंद उठाएंगे, शर्त केवल यही है कि आप रोजाना सूत्र पर आते रहें।
दोस्तों आपसे एक निवेदन भी करना चाहूँगा कि प्लीज................ कहानी पढ़ने के बाद आप लोग अपने कमेन्ट पोस्ट करें, मेरा विश्वास कीजिए आपके अनमोल कमेन्ट मुझे ठीक वैसे ही एनार्जाइज्ड करेंगे (अपितु मैं तो कहूँगा, प्रत्येक सूत्र निर्माता को करते हैं), जैसे कि माननीय अन्ना हज़ारे जी के अनशन के समय मैदान और देश भर में 'शांति पूर्वक' प्रदर्शन कर रहे लोगों ने अन्ना को किया था। सो प्लीज, कमेन्ट पोस्ट करना न भूलें।
बहरहाल और समय ज़ाया न करते हुए मैं असली मुद्दे पर आता हूँ और उपन्यास का, आगे का कुछ भाग पोस्ट करता हूँ।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_दोस्तों, आज इस उपन्यास के जो भाग मैं पोस्ट करने वाला हूँ, इनमें शरलॉक होम्स के introduction की भूमिका तैयार होगी।
कृपया ध्यान दें- यदि कहानी के आज के भाग का 'पूर्व-विश्लेषण' आपको पसंद नहीं आए, आपको लगे कि इससे कहानी पढ़ने की आपकी उत्सुकता में कमी हो रही है, तो कृपया मुझे सूचित करें। आगे मैं इस बात का ध्यान रखूँगा।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_तो मित्रों इंतजार खत्म और कहानी शुरू......................



गत भाग से आगे
मेरे दुर्भाग्य भरे अतीत को सुनने के बाद उसने कहा “बेचारा!” उसने आगे पूछा “तो अब तुम क्या कर रहे हो?”
“किसी आशियाने की तलाश,” मैंने जवाब दिया। मैंने बात आगे बढ़ाते हुए पूछा, “तो क्या रहने के लिए उचित मूल्य पर कोई कमरा मिल सकता है?”
“यह बड़ी अजीब बात है,” मेरे साथी ने टिप्पणी की; “आज इस विषय पर मुझसे बात करने वाले तुम दूसरे आदमी हो।“
“तो पहला कौन था?” मैंने पूछा।
“एक दोस्त ही है जो अस्पताल की केमिकल लैब में काम कर रहा है। आज सुबह वह अपना दुःख बयान कर रहा था, उसे कोई नहीं मिला जो उसके ढूँढे हुए कुछ अच्छे कमरों का किराया साझा कर उसके साथ रह सके, क्योंकि उनका किराया, उसकी जेब के लिए कुछ ज्यादा ही है।“
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_“ओह! थेंक गॉड!” मैंने कहा, “अगर वास्तव में वह किसी कमरे और उसके किराये को साझा करना चाहता है, तो मैं वही हूँ जिसकी वह तलाश कर रहा है। मैं अकेला रहने की बजाय एक साथी के साथ रहना पसंद करूंगा।“
स्टेमफोर्ड ने अपने वाइन के ग्लास में से एक अजीब नजर से मेरी ओर देखा। “तुम अभी तक शरलॉक होम्स को जानते नहीं हो,” उसने कहा; “शायद तुम उसके साथ, एक साथी की तरह ज्यादा दिनों तक नहीं रह सकोगे।“
“क्यों, उसके बारे में ऐसा क्या है?”
“ओह! मैंने यह नहीं कहा कि उसके साथ कुछ गलत है। उसके विचार थोड़े अजीब है- विज्ञान की कुछ शाखाओं में उत्साही। जहां तक मैं जनता हूँ, वह एक पर्याप्त सभ्य साथी है।“
“मुझे लगता है, एक मेडिकल स्टूडेंट?” मैंने कहा।
“नहीं- मुझे बिलकुल भी अंदाजा नहीं है कि आगे उसका इरादा क्या करने का है। मेरा मानना है कि वह Anatomy में अच्छा है, और वह एक शानदार केमिस्ट है; लेकिन जितना मैं जानता हूँ, उसने कभी भी व्यवस्थित रूप से मेडिकल क्लास अटेण्ड नहीं की है। उसका यह अध्ययन बहुत ही असंगत और विलक्षण है, लेकिन उसने बहुत सा ज्ञान लीक से हटकर प्राप्त किया है जो प्रोफेसर्स को चकित कर देगा।“
“क्या तुमने कभी नहीं पूछा कि वह यह सब किस लिए कर रहा है?” मैंने पूछा।
“नहीं; वह किस प्रकार का आदमी है यह पता लगाना बहुत ही मुश्किल काम है, हालांकि वह काफी मिलनसार हो सकता है जब उसकी कल्पनाओं को थोड़ा समझा जाए।“
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_“मुझे उससे मिलना चाहिए,” मैंने कहा। “यदि मुझे किसी के साथ रहना हो तो मैं एक मेहनती और शांत आदतों वाले आदमी के साथ रहना पसंद करूंगा। मैं अभी तक उस स्थिति मैं नहीं पहुंचा हूँ कि मैं तेज आवाज और उत्तेजना के बीच रह सकूँ; इन दोनों को मैं अफगानिस्तान में बहुत झेल चुका हूँ। मैं तुम्हारे इस मित्र से कैसे मिल सकता हूँ?”
“वह निश्चित ही लेब में होगा,” मेरे साथी ने कहा। “या तो वह हफ़्तों तक वहाँ नहीं जाता, या फिर सुबह से रात तक वहाँ काम करता है। यदि तुम चाहो तो लंच के बाद हम एक साथ वहाँ चल सकते है।“
“निश्चित रूप से,” मैंने जवाब दिया, और इसके बाद हमारी बातचीत अन्य मुद्दों कि ओर बढ़ चली।
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_जब हम होलबोर्न छोड़ अस्पताल कि ओर जा रहे थे, रास्ते में स्टेमफोर्ड ने मुझे उन सज्जन के बारे में थोड़ी और जानकारी दी, जिन्हें मैं अपने साथ रखने वाला था।
“तुम मुझे दोष नहीं दोगे, यदि तुम उसके साथ नहीं रह पाये,” उसने कहा; “जितना मैंने उससे लेब मैं हुई कई मुलाकातों के आधार पर जाना है, उससे ज्यादा उसके बारे मैं कुछ नहीं जानता। तुम्हीं ने यह प्रस्ताव दिया है, इसलिए किसी भी गड़बड़ के लिए तुम मुझे जिम्मेदार नहीं ठहरा सकते।“
मैंने स्टेमफोर्ड की ओर देखते हुए कहा, “जरूर कोई बात है, नहीं तो इस तरह, तुम इस मामले से पीछे नहीं हटते। क्या इस आदमी का गुस्सा इतना भयंकर है, या फिर और कोई बात है?”
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_“उस बात को कहना इतना आसान नहीं है, जिसे बयां ही न किया जा सके,” हँसते हुए उसने कहा। मेरे हिसाब से होम्स थोड़ा साइंटिफिक टाइप का है, कभी कभी वह संवेदना हीन हो जाता है। मैं सोच सकता हूँ कि कैसे, उसने एक मित्र को एक चुटकी भर वेजीटेबल एल्कोइड दे दिया था, किसी दुर्भावना से नहीं, बल्कि केवल यह पता करने के लिए कि मानव शरीर पर उसका क्या प्रभाव पड़ता है। मुझे लगता है, जांच के साथ न्याय करने के लिए, इसी तत्परता के साथ वह खुद के साथ भी ऐसा कर सकता है। निश्चित ही सटीक ज्ञान प्राप्त करने के लिए उसमें जुनून है।“
“बहुत, बहुत सही बात।“
“हाँ, लेकिन यह एक अलग मोड़ भी ले सकता है! जब एक अलग कमरे में किसी चीज को छड़ी से पीटने कि बात आए, तो निश्चित रूप से तो नहीं, लेकिन फिर भी मेरा मानना है कि यह एक विचित्र आकार ले सकता है।“
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_“किसी चीज को पीटना!”
“हाँ, यह पता लगाने के लिए कि मौत के बाद भी चोट के निशान कितने गहरे बनाए जा सकते हैं। मैंने खुद उसे ऐसा करते हुए देखा है।“
“और फिर तुम कहते हो कि वह एक मेडिकल स्टूडेंट नहीं है?”
“नहीं, भगवान ही जानता है कि उसके अध्ययन का उद्देश्य क्या है। सुनो, अब हम पहुँच गए हैं, और तुम्हें उसके बारे में अपनी एक मानसिकता बनानी होगी।“
उसकी बात समाप्त होने के साथ ही हम नीचे एक संकरी गली की ओर मुड़े और एक साइड-डोर से गुजरे जो उस बड़ी सी अस्पताल की एक शाखा में खुला।

क्रमशः_

*Next*

----------


## kaamdev_prem

*ओहोहोहोहों....... माफ़ी बेन भाई, माफ़ी.... हम नहीँ चाहते कि हमारी बेसब्री आपके डांट का सबब बने... आप अपना वक़्त लें... पर पोस्ट करते रहें...* central 14

----------


## meenarp1

बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी है भाई जी कहानी आगे टाइम-टाइम पे देते रहना

----------


## badboy123455

*वाह बेन भाई अबकी बार खूब अपडेट किया ,और आप ये बाते जो कहानी से पहले लिख रहे हे ,अवश्य लिखे इनको पढ़ बहुत मजा आता हे 
आपकी वो बात की *में ही क्या स्वयम श्र्लोक होम्स भी इस टिप्पणी का तत्पर्य नही समझ पाए *:rofl::clap:हा हा हा ,बहुत खूब कहा मित्र 

और आपको +++तो लेना ही पडेगा*

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा है बेन भाई । सार्थक श्रम है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *ओहोहोहोहों....... माफ़ी बेन भाई, माफ़ी.... हम नहीँ चाहते कि हमारी बेसब्री आपके डांट का सबब बने... आप अपना वक़्त लें... पर पोस्ट करते रहें...* central 14





> बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी है भाई जी कहानी आगे टाइम-टाइम पे देते रहना





> *वाह बेन भाई अबकी बार खूब अपडेट किया ,और आप ये बाते जो कहानी से पहले लिख रहे हे ,अवश्य लिखे इनको पढ़ बहुत मजा आता हे 
> आपकी वो बात की *में ही क्या स्वयम श्र्लोक होम्स भी इस टिप्पणी का तत्पर्य नही समझ पाए *:rofl::clap:हा हा हा ,बहुत खूब कहा मित्र 
> 
> और आपको    तो लेना ही पडेगा*





> अच्छा है बेन भाई । सार्थक श्रम है।


ओह! थैँक यू दोस्तों! सूत्र पर आपकी उपस्थिति मुझे सदैव प्रोत्साहित करती है। आप यूँ ही मुझे चीयर करते रहें।
हिप हिप, हुर्रे!!

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*अब बार बार क्या बताना आपको................



आप तो जानते ही है की.........................







*



*
आप वाकई बहुत मेहनत के साथ अच्छा कर रहे है...................*





अभी आपको सम्मानित नहीं कर पा रहा...........उसके लिए माफी...............

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *अब बार बार क्या बताना आपको................
> 
> 
> 
> आप तो जानते ही है की.........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


आपका धन्यवाद आचार्य, आप का इस सूत्र पर आके कमेन्ट पोस्ट करना मेरे लिए किसी सम्मान से कम नहीं है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

ह! ह!... स्वागत है मित्रों एक बार फिर से इस दिलचस्प और 'जासूसी' सूत्र में। कल के भाग में आपने पढ़ा था कि कैसे वाटसन अपनी समस्या स्टेमफोर्ड के सामने रखता है, वहीं दूसरी ओर नियति होम्स और वाटसन की मुलाक़ात का प्रबंध करती है। स्टेमफोर्ड की बातों से वाटसन के मन में होम्स से मिलने की इच्छा जाग उठती है और वो स्टेमफोर्ड के साथ निकाल पड़ता है हॉस्पिटल कि ओर, जहां तय है..... वाटसन और होम्स की पहली मुलाक़ात...........
आज हम इससे आगे बढ़ेंगे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे आइये मित्रों जल्दी आइये!!!!!!!!!
यार आप लोग बड़े लेट आते हो, मैं आपके कमेंट्स का इंतजार करते करते थककर सो जाता हूँ, लेकिन फिर भी आप कोई कमेन्ट पोस्ट नहीं करते हो, ये बड़ी गलत बात है...........

----------


## satya_anveshi

आता हूँ मैं थोड़ा घूम के, तब तक आप भी अपने कमेंट्स के माध्यम से दिखा दीजिए कि आप भी कोई कम नहीं है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे वाह!!!!!!! 900 पोस्ट्स पूरी हो गई.......... आपके लिए पार्टी का इंतजाम करता हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

रात में सादा खाना ही खाना चाहिए............
























और बाद में............

यार थोड़ी तो चलती ही है.... नहीं तो पार्टी कैसी?????

----------


## satya_anveshi

कोई नहीं आया, चलो कोई बात नहीं..... मैं ही अपना काम शुरू किए देता हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

_आज के भागों में कहानी में introduction होता है मिस्टर शरलॉक होम्स का और अब जमने लगेगा थोड़ा थोड़ा रंग......
शरलॉक होम्स की एंट्री कहानी में कैसे होती है? वो कैसा है? क्या हमसे पहली भेंट में, वो अपना कोई हुनर हमें दिखाएगा? या फिर उसकी एंट्री फीकी ही होगी? ये सब जानने के लिए आपको आज के अंश पूरे पढ़ने पड़े, यह तो लाज़मी है, बाकी की बातें बाद में करते है क्योंकि call waiting में 'आज़मी' है......_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_गत भाग से आगे.............







यह मेरे लिए एक परिचित जगह थी, और मुझे मार्गदर्शन की कोई जरूरत नहीं थी। हम धूमिल पत्थरों से बनी सीढ़ियाँ चढ़े और लंबे गलियारे मे से अपना रास्ता बनाते हुए आगे बढ़े, इसकी दीवारें पुती हुई थी और दरवाजों का रंग हल्का काला था। इसके किनारे के पास से ही एक हल्की धनुषाकार गैलेरी केमिकल लेबॉरेटरी की ओर जाती थी।
यह एक बड़ा सा कक्ष था, अनगिनत बोतलें यहाँ लाइनों में रखी हुई थी। कम ऊंचाई की, चौड़ी टेबल्स, जिन पर बीकर, परखनलियाँ और बर्नर, जिनमें से हल्की नीली ज्वाला निकाल रही थी, यहाँ-वहाँ फैली हुई थी। कमरे में केवल एक ही छात्र था, जो दूर अपने काम में लीन, एक टेबल पर झुका हुआ था। हमारे पैरों की आहट सुनकर उसने जल्दी से चारों ओर देखा और खुशी से चिल्लाते हुए उछल पड़ा। “मैंने इसे खोज लिया है! मैंने इसे खोज लिया है! उसने मेरे साथी को देखते हुए कहा और हमारी ओर दौड़ पड़ा, उस समय उसके हाथ में एक परखनली थी। “मैंने एक re-agent खोज निकाला है, जिसे मैंने हीमोग्लोबिन में से प्राप्त किया है, किसी अन्य चीज से नहीं।“ जैसे उसने सोने की एक खान खोज ली हो, वह अन्य किसी अवसर पर, इससे ज्यादा खुशी नहीं व्यक्त कर सकता था।
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

“डॉ वाटसन, मिस्टर शरलॉक होम्स,” स्टेमफोर्ड ने हमारा परिचय करवाते हुए कहा।
“आप कैसे हैं?” उसने थोड़ी ताकत से मेरा हाथ पकड़ते हुए, मित्रवत लहजे में पूछा। “मेरे हिसाब से आप अफगानिस्तान में थे।“
“आपको कैसे पता चला?” मैंने आश्चर्य से पूछा।
अपनी हंसी पर काबू पाते हुए उसने कहा, “कोई बात नहीं। अब प्रश्न हीमोग्लोबिन के बारे में है, आपको मेरी इस खोज का कितना महत्व नजर आता है?”
“रासायनिक रूप से तो यह बड़ी दिलचस्प है, पर प्रेक्टिकली.............” मैंने उत्तर दिया।

----------


## satya_anveshi

“क्यों, भाई? सालों से चले आ रहे मेडिकल नियमों के मुताबिक यह एक प्रेक्टिकल खोज है। क्या तुम नहीं देखते, यह हमारे खून के धब्बों के लिए एक सटीक परीक्षण देता है। अब यहाँ आओ!” उसने मुझे कोट की आस्तीन से पकड़ा और उत्सुकता से उस टेबल पर ले गया, जहां वह काम कर रहा था। “हम थोड़ा सा ताज़ा खून लेते हैं,” कहते हुए उसने अपनी उंगली में एक लंबी सी सुई चुभोई और फलस्वरूप निकले खून को एक रसायनिक पीपेट में डाल लिया। “अब खून की इस थोड़ी सी मात्रा को, एक लीटर पानी में मिलाते हैं। तुम यह मानते हो प्राप्त मिश्रण में शुद्ध रूप से पूरा पानी ही होगा, खून का अनुपात 1:100000 से अधिक नहीं हो सकता। मुझे कोई संदेह नहीं है कि चाहे कुछ भी हो, हम केरेक्टरस्टिक रिएक्शन तो प्राप्त कर ही लेंगे।“ ऐसा कहने के साथ ही उसने बर्तन में कुछ सफ़ेद क्रिस्टल डाल दिये, और तब उसमें एक पारदर्शक तरल की कुछ बूंदें डाली। एक ही पल में उस मिश्रण का रंग हल्का महोगनी हो गया, और भूरी सी धूल उस ग्लास-जार के पेंदे में जमा हो गई।

----------


## satya_anveshi

_“हा! हा!” वह चिल्लाया और साथ ही ताली भी बजाई। वह ठीक उसी प्रकार प्रसन्न दिखाई दे रहा था, जैसे एक बच्चा नया खिलौना मिलने पर होता है। “अब तुम इसके बारे में क्या सोचते हो?”
“यह एक बहुत ही नाजुक/गंभीर परीक्षण लग रहा है,” मैंने टिप्पणी की।
“अति सुंदर! पुराना Guicam परीक्षण बहुत  कठिन और अनिश्चित था, तो माइक्रोस्कोपिक परीक्षण उस समय बेकार हो जाता है, जब धब्बे कुछ घंटों पुराने हो। अब इस टेस्ट के द्वारा, अच्छी तरह खून के धब्बों का परीक्षण किया जा सकेगा।“
“वाकई!” मैं बुदबुदाया।
“आपराधिक मामले इस बात पर बहुत निर्भर करते है। कोई अपराध होने के शायद कई महीनों बाद, एक आदमी पर संदेह किया जाता है। उसके कपड़ों की जांच की जाती है, और उन पर भूरे धब्बे मिलते हैं। क्या वे खून के हैं, या कीचड़ के, जंग के हैं या फिर फलों का रस है, आखिर वे हैं किस चीज के? यह एक ऐसा प्रश्न है जिसने, अनेक विशेषज्ञों को सोचने पर विवश कर दिया, लेकिन क्यों? क्योंकि उनके पास कोई विश्वसनीय परीक्षण नहीं है। अब हमारे पास शरलॉक होम्स का टेस्ट है, और अब कोई समस्या ज्यादा दिनों तक नहीं होगी।“
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_जब वह यह सब कुछ बोल रहा था, उसकी आँखों में एक विशिष्ट चमक थी, और अब उसने अपने दिल पर हाथ रखा और इस प्रकार सराहना की मुद्रा में आगे झुका, जैसे वह अपनी कल्पना से उपजी भीड़ का अभिवादन कर रहा हो।
“आप को बधाई है,” मैंने उसके उत्साह पर आश्चर्य करते हुए टिप्पणी की।
“यदि यह परीक्षण अस्तित्व में होता तो, पिछले साल, फ्रेंकफोर्ट में वॉन बिशोफ के केस में, उसे निश्चित ही फांसी हो गई होती। ब्रेडफोर्ड के मेसन और कुख्यात मुलर तथा मोनपेलिए के लेफ़ेवर और न्यू ओलरेंस के सेमसन के साथ भी ऐसा ही होता। मैं ऐसे अनेक मामलों के नाम गिनवा सकता हूँ, जिनमें यह परीक्षण निर्णायक साबित हो सकता था।“
_




_क्रमशः........._

दोस्तों कहानी का अगला भाग यहाँ है।

----------


## Alaick

अति श्रेष्ठ, मित्र बेन टेन ! अंततः आपने शेरलॉक होम्स के कारनामे शुरू कर  ही दिए ! आपने बेहतरीन अनुवाद किया है, इसके लिए बधाई स्वीकार करें ! होम्स  लाज़वाब हैं, यह कहना तो निरर्थक ही है, लेकिन आप एक सार्थक काम कर रहे  हैं, इसके लिए मैं आपका आभारी हूं ! हार्दिक धन्यवाद !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अति श्रेष्ठ, मित्र बेन टेन ! अंततः आपने शेरलॉक होम्स के कारनामे शुरू कर  ही दिए ! आपने बेहतरीन अनुवाद किया है, इसके लिए बधाई स्वीकार करें ! होम्स  लाज़वाब हैं, यह कहना तो निरर्थक ही है, लेकिन आप एक सार्थक काम कर रहे  हैं, इसके लिए मैं आपका आभारी हूं ! हार्दिक धन्यवाद !


अरे आप आए हैं! क्या बात है। मेरे विचार से, अब तक के सर्वश्रेष्ठ कमेन्ट्स में से एक।
भाई आप आज इतने दिनों के अंतराल के बाद आए हैं, ये बात अच्छी नहीं है। आपने मेरी जो तारीफ की है, उसके लिए धन्यवाद और, और क्या कहूँ, कुछ नहीं, अभी आगे बोलने के लिए भी बचा कर रखता हूँ, अन्यथा कल बैड भाई और सुरेश भाई आएँगे तो क्या बोलूँगा? ही हा हा.........

----------


## surekha.baheti

वाह मित्र बेन टेन गजब का काम कर रहे हो इतना बढ़िया अनुवाद इतनी सरल भाषा में बहुत अछे मित्र लगे रहो

----------


## satya_anveshi

> वाह मित्र बेन टेन गजब का काम कर रहे हो इतना बढ़िया अनुवाद इतनी सरल भाषा में बहुत अछे मित्र लगे रहो


धन्यवाद! सुरेखा जी, आप सदस्यों की सकारात्मक प्रविष्टियाँ, हम सूत्र निर्माताओं को और अच्छा करने के लिए प्रेरित करती है अतः आप नियमित सूत्र भ्रमण करती रहें और इसी तरह उत्साहवर्धन करती रहें।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आ गए! मेरे परबत भैया आ गए!
आपका स्वागत है दादा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

यह आपके लिए है, दादा।

----------


## nitin9935

एलियन धारक भाई को इस सूत्र का निर्माण करने के लिए बहुत ही साधुवाद 

शर्लक होल्म्स मेरे कुछ पसंदीदा पात्रों में से एक है 

मैंने कई बार यहाँ पोस्ट करने की सोची पर टाइम की वजह से सूत्र शुरू नहीं कर पाया 

अब आप जल्द से जल्द अपडेट देते रहो 



एक छोटी सी भेंट आपके लिए 
++

----------


## badboy123455

> “डॉ वाटसन, मिस्टर शरलॉक होम्स,” स्टेमफोर्ड ने हमारा परिचय करवाते हुए कहा।
> “आप कैसे हैं?” उसने थोड़ी ताकत से मेरा हाथ पकड़ते हुए, मित्रवत लहजे में पूछा। “[B]मेरे हिसाब से आप अफगानिस्तान में थे।“[/B]
> “आपको कैसे पता चला?” मैंने आश्चर्य से पूछा।


*ये केसे पता लगा,,की वो अफगानिस्तान से हे ,यही बात होम्स की मुझे हमेशा रोमांचित करती हे ,

बहुत बढिया चल रहा हे बेन भाई और एक बात कही कोई अशुद्धि भी नही हे 

हार्दिक आभार आपको..........*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> एलियन धारक भाई को इस सूत्र का निर्माण करने के लिए बहुत ही साधुवाद 
> 
> शर्लक होल्म्स मेरे कुछ पसंदीदा पात्रों में से एक है 
> 
> मैंने कई बार यहाँ पोस्ट करने की सोची पर टाइम की वजह से सूत्र शुरू नहीं कर पाया 
> 
> अब आप जल्द से जल्द अपडेट देते रहो 
> 
> 
> ...


चिन्ता मत कीजिए नितिन भाई, मैं आपको धन्यवाद नहीं कहूँगा; ही ही हा.......
आप जो काम नहीं कर पाए वो मैं कर रहा हूँ न, आप करो या मैं, क्या फर्क पड़ता है! आपकी भेंट के लिए भी थेंक यू नहीं कहूँगा, बल्कि मैं ये कहूँगा, आप बस यूं ही सूत्र पर आते रहें और मेरा हौंसला बढ़ाते रहें।



> *ये केसे पता लगा,,की वो अफगानिस्तान से हे ,यही बात होम्स की मुझे हमेशा रोमांचित करती हे ,
> 
> बहुत बढिया चल रहा हे बेन भाई और एक बात कही कोई अशुद्धि भी नही हे 
> 
> हार्दिक आभार आपको..........*


बैड भाई, होम्स ये सब कैसे पता करता था, इसका पर्दाफाश करूँ क्या??????????????
और गलती कैसे हो सकती है, आप मेरे बड़े भाई जो ठहरे, गलती होने का सोचते हुए भी डरती है....... क्योंकि आप तो सीधा इत्थे मारते हो.......:pointlol:central 41

----------


## satya_anveshi

_दोस्तों! आज मैं कहानी आगे पोस्ट नहीं करूंगा..................._

----------


## sangita_sharma

क्या कथा से सम्बंधित कुछ चित्र डाले जा सकते हे बहुत अच्छा होगा

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या कथा से सम्बंधित कुछ चित्र डाले जा सकते हे बहुत अच्छा होगा


सीमा जी, विचार तो मैं भी यही कर रहा था, पर विवश हूँ, मोबाइल से जो आता हूँ, आप प्रबंधन के सदस्य तो हमारी समस्याओं पर ध्यान दे नहीं रहे हैं। और वैसे भी शायद ही इसके कोई चित्र उपलब्ध होंगे।
एक बात आपसे पूछना चाहता हूँ, क्या आप इस सूत्र पर प्रकाशित कहानी के भागों को पढतीँ हैं?

----------


## calvitf

> अरे वाह!!!!!!! 900 पोस्ट्स पूरी हो गई.......... आपके लिए पार्टी का इंतजाम करता हूँ।


  
फ़ोरम के सारे मुफ़्तखोर जल्दी आओ ben ten जी का पद प्रगति होने वाली है 

मेरी तरफ़ से मेहनत की तारीफ़ और पद प्रगति की अग्रिम बधाई ------

----------


## param692000

Ben  Ten  भाई आपने तो शर्लोक होल्मस के विषय में मेरी उत्सुकता बढ़ा दी...सूत्र के लिए रेपो....++++

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

महान जासूस -------

----------


## asumit

लेखक -सर आथार कानान डाइल

----------


## calvitf

महान जासूस शरलॉक होम्स की स्वहस्ताक्षरित दुर्लभ फ़ोटो

----------


## Alaick

> सीमा जी, विचार तो मैं भी यही कर रहा था, पर विवश हूँ, मोबाइल से जो आता हूँ, आप प्रबंधन के सदस्य तो हमारी समस्याओं पर ध्यान दे नहीं रहे हैं। और वैसे भी शायद ही इसके कोई चित्र उपलब्ध होंगे।
> एक बात आपसे पूछना चाहता हूँ, क्या आप इस सूत्र पर प्रकाशित कहानी के भागों को पढतीँ हैं?


मित्र ! मेरा विचार है कि इसके लिए शेरलॉक होम्स पर बनी फिल्मों के दृश्यों  का उपयोग किया जा सकता है ! शेरलॉक होम्स पर विभिन्न भाषाओं में अब तक  इतनी फ़िल्में बन चुकी हैं - 1994 बाकर स्ट्रीट : शेरलॉक होम्स रिटर्न्स, द  एडवेंचर ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, एडवेंचर्स ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स (ऑर हेल्ड फॉर  रेंसम), द एडवेंचर ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स'स स्मार्टर ब्रदर, आर्सेन लुपिन  कोंत्रा शेरलॉक होम्स (फ्रेंच), द मास्क ऑफ़ डेथ, मर्डर बाइ डिक्री, द  प्राइवेट लाइफ ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, पर्सुयेट टू अल्जीयर्स, बासिल राथबोन, द  रिटर्न ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, अ साम्बा फॉर शेरलॉक होम्स, द सेवन परसेंट  सोल्यूशन, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द डेडली नेकलेस, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द लीडिंग  लेडी, शेरलॉक होम्स बैफल्ड, शेरलॉक होम्स इन न्यूय़ोर्क, शेरलॉक होम्स : अ  गेम ऑफ़ शेडो, शेरलॉक : केस ऑफ़ ईविल, द स्ट्रेंज केस ऑफ़ द एंड ऑफ़  सिविलाइजेशन एज वी नो इट, अ स्टडी इन टेरर, दे माइट बी जाइंट, टॉम एंड जेरी मीट शेरलॉक होम्स, विथआउट अ क्लू, यंग शेरलॉक होम्स, द केस ऑफ़ द स्क्रीमिंग बिशप, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द केस ऑफ़ द सिल्क स्टॉकिंग, द केस ऑफ़ द वाइट चैपल वैम्पायर, द क्रूसीफायर ऑफ़ ब्लड, ड्रेस्ड टू किल, द ग्रेट माउस डिटेक्टिव, इंसीडेंट एट विक्टोरिया फाल्स, द लाइम जूस मिस्ट्री ऑर हू स्पैट इन ग्रांडफादर'स पौरिज, द मैन हू वाज़ शेरलॉक होम्स ! इनके अलावा 1916,  1922, 1931, 1932, 1939, 2009 और 2010 में सिर्फ 'शेरलॉक होम्स' शीर्षक से  भी फ़िल्में बनीं !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> फ़ोरम के सारे मुफ़्तखोर जल्दी आओ ben ten जी का पद प्रगति होने वाली है 
> 
> मेरी तरफ़ से मेहनत की तारीफ़ और पद प्रगति की अग्रिम बधाई ------


अरे वाह! अब तो खूब पार्टी-शार्टी होगी। दादा! आपने मुझे इस योग्य समझा और समझने के बाद भोज का प्रबंध किया, वाकई बड़ा अच्छा लगा। आपको तहे दिल से आभार, और मेरी ओर से एक छोटी सी भेंट, जो आपके सूत्र पर सहयोग और भोजन के प्रबंधन के लिए धन्यवाद स्वरूप है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Ben  Ten  भाई आपने तो शर्लोक होल्मस के विषय में मेरी उत्सुकता बढ़ा दी...सूत्र के लिए रेपो....


परम भाई, आपने मुझे जो सम्मान दिया है उसके लिए आपको धन्यवाद। आप देखते रहें कि आगे आगे क्या होता है, आपकी उत्सुकता शायद काबू से बाहर हो जाएगी। अब और ज्यादा थान नहीं फाड़ूँगा! ही हा हा.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> 





> 





> महान जासूस -------





> महान जासूस शरलॉक होम्स की स्वहस्ताक्षरित दुर्लभ फ़ोटो


सभी चित्र बहुत अच्छे हैं दादा! आपका सहयोग मिलने से सूत्र को आज की अपनी खोई हुई गति पुनः मिल गई है। एक बात कहना चाह रहा हूँ, क्या आपको नहीं लगता, चूँकि अलग-अलग फिल्मों से लिए गए चित्रों में होम्स का किरदार भी हर बार अलग व्यक्ति ही निभा रहा होगा, अतः पाठकों के मन में होम्स की एक अस्पष्ट और उलझी हुई छवि बन सकती है। यदि ऐसा हो सकता है, तो कृपया आगे से किसी फिल्म से चित्र न पोस्ट करें, हाँ हाथ से बनाए गए पोट्रेट और तस्वीर बेझिझक पोस्ट किए जा सकते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र ! मेरा विचार है कि इसके लिए शेरलॉक होम्स पर बनी फिल्मों के दृश्यों  का उपयोग किया जा सकता है ! शेरलॉक होम्स पर विभिन्न भाषाओं में अब तक  इतनी फ़िल्में बन चुकी हैं - 1994 बाकर स्ट्रीट : शेरलॉक होम्स रिटर्न्स, द  एडवेंचर ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, एडवेंचर्स ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स (ऑर हेल्ड फॉर  रेंसम), द एडवेंचर ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स'स स्मार्टर ब्रदर, आर्सेन लुपिन  कोंत्रा शेरलॉक होम्स (फ्रेंच), द मास्क ऑफ़ डेथ, मर्डर बाइ डिक्री, द  प्राइवेट लाइफ ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, पर्सुयेट टू अल्जीयर्स, बासिल राथबोन, द  रिटर्न ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, अ साम्बा फॉर शेरलॉक होम्स, द सेवन परसेंट  सोल्यूशन, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द डेडली नेकलेस, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द लीडिंग  लेडी, शेरलॉक होम्स बैफल्ड, शेरलॉक होम्स इन न्यूय़ोर्क, शेरलॉक होम्स : अ  गेम ऑफ़ शेडो, शेरलॉक : केस ऑफ़ ईविल, द स्ट्रेंज केस ऑफ़ द एंड ऑफ़  सिविलाइजेशन एज वी नो इट, अ स्टडी इन टेरर, दे माइट बी जाइंट, टॉम एंड जेरी मीट शेरलॉक होम्स, विथआउट अ क्लू, यंग शेरलॉक होम्स, द केस ऑफ़ द स्क्रीमिंग बिशप, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द केस ऑफ़ द सिल्क स्टॉकिंग, द केस ऑफ़ द वाइट चैपल वैम्पायर, द क्रूसीफायर ऑफ़ ब्लड, ड्रेस्ड टू किल, द ग्रेट माउस डिटेक्टिव, इंसीडेंट एट विक्टोरिया फाल्स, द लाइम जूस मिस्ट्री ऑर हू स्पैट इन ग्रांडफादर'स पौरिज, द मैन हू वाज़ शेरलॉक होम्स ! इनके अलावा 1916,  1922, 1931, 1932, 1939, 2009 और 2010 में सिर्फ 'शेरलॉक होम्स' शीर्षक से  भी फ़िल्में बनीं !


मित्र संत जी! आपका सुझाव वाकई शानदार है लेकिन थोड़ा मुश्किल। सबसे पहले तो देखें कि इन फिल्मों से उचित चित्र लेने के लिए मुझे फिल्में देखना होगा, देखने के लिए डाउनलोड करना होगा जो मेरे मंद कनेक्शन के साथ कतई संभव नहीं है। इसके बाद, फिल्मों से भी, सभी कथाओं के लिए उचित चित्र नहीं मिल पाएँगे, क्योंकि फिल्में तो चुनिंदा कथाओं पर ही बनी है। और अंत में एक और कारण, यह मैं पहले, अभी थोड़ा पहले ही कह चुका हूँ,क्या आपको नहीं लगता, चूँकि अलग-अलग फिल्मों से लिए गए चित्रों में होम्स का किरदार भी हर बार अलग व्यक्ति ही निभा रहा होगा, अतः पाठकों के मन में होम्स की एक अस्पष्ट और उलझी हुई छवि बन सकती है। यदि ऐसा हो सकता है, तो इस नजरिए से भी हमारी तरकीब सफल नहीं हो पाती है।
आपने सूत्र और मुझे दोनों को अपना मानते हुए सुझाव दिया, हालाँकि यह बात अलग है कि यह सुझाव थोड़ा सही नहीं बैठा, कोई बात नहीं, आपने इतनी मेहनत तो की। आपको मेरी ओर से सम्मान।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र ! आपको सुझाव उपयुक्त नहीं लगा, इसका मुझे खेद है, लेकिन आपके तर्क  से मैं कतई सहमत नहीं हूं ! यह जरूरी नही है कि आप सभी फ़िल्में देखें और  सम्बंधित चित्र ही जुटाएं ! अगर एक प्रविष्ठि के साथ आप सिगार मुंह में  दबाए और हैट लगाए एक व्यक्ति लगा देंगे तो उससे मकसद हल हो जाता है ! अब यह  मत कहिएगा कि सारी प्रविष्टियों के साथ एक यही चित्र मैं कैसे लगा सकता  हूं, क्योंकि यह एक भोला जबाव होगा ! हो सकता है कि आपने होम्स पर बनी  ज्यादातर फ़िल्में नहीं देखी हों, किन्तु जेम्स बोंड की कुछ फ़िल्में अवश्य  देखी होंगी ! याद करें शीन कॉनरी हों या जॉर्ज लाज़ेन्बी, रोजर मूर हों या  टिमोथी डॉलटन... पीयर्स ब्रोसनन तक निर्माताओं ने 'चरित्र' के व्यक्तित्व  का पूरा ध्यान रखा ! अब जाकर नए मिजाज़ का ध्यान रखते हुए डेनियल क्रेग को  जेम्स बनाया गया है, जो इन सबसे एक अलग छवि वाले हैं ! बिलकुल यही बात  होम्स की तमाम फिल्मों में भी है ! आप कोई भी फिल्म उठा लें, आपको होम्स का  किरदार बिलकुल वही लगेगा, यह मेरी गारंटी है ! लेकिन जब बिना किसी मेहनत  वाहवाही मिल रही हो, तब यह भी करने की क्या जरूरत ! मेरी टिप्पणी गलत लगी  हो तो क्षमा चाहता हूं, किन्तु हकीक़त यही है कि फल तो मेहनत का ही मीठा  होता है ! कॉपी-पेस्ट करने वाले तो भरे पड़े हैं यहां ! धन्यवाद !


संत जी, मुझे और कोई बात बुरी नहीं लगी केवल आपकी पोस्ट की अंतिम पंक्तियों के अलावा। बुरी न भी लगे, तो क्यों? क्या आपके बारे में कोई गलत तथ्य आपको उद्वेलित नहीं करेगा?
भाई, सबसे पहले तो मैं एक बात स्पष्ट कर रहा हूँ कि मैंने अपने केवल एक सूत्र, जो रंगीन महफिल में बना है, को छोड़कर किसी अन्य सूत्र में कॉपी-पेस्ट का सहारा नहीं लिया है। मुझे यह जानकर बहुत कोफ्त हुई कि इतने दिनों से आप, सूत्र के प्रथम पेज को पढ़े बिना ही पोस्ट कर रहे हैं और मैं....
अब फोटो वाली बात पर आते हैं, आपने उचित कारण के साथ लिखा कि, अलग अलग अदाकारोँ के चित्र लगाने से कोई असमंजस नहीं होगा, इस बात को अभी भी स्वीकार नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ, क्योंकि एक बार दिमाग में बन चुकी धारणा को बदलना इतना आसान नहीं होता है। आपकी बात तथा तर्क, हो सकता है सही हों लेकिन मेरे लिए तो...
चलिए मैं कोशिश करूँगा कि कोई उचित हस्तनिर्मित चित्र कहानी के साथ संलग्न कर सकूँ, जैसे मुँह में सिगार दबाए खड़ा आदमी। आपके सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आपकी प्रतिक्रिया का इंतजार रहेगा!!

----------


## shivharebetul

बहुत सुंदर सूत्र ,कमाल का अनुवाद 
 बहुत -बहुत बधाई,साथ ही शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत सुंदर सूत्र ,कमाल का अनुवाद 
>  बहुत -बहुत बधाई,साथ ही शुभकामनाएँ


धन्यवाद भाई, शिव जी।
संत जी अब चुप्पी तोड़ भी दीजिए!! प्लीज......

----------


## King_khan

इस सूत्र पर *"शरलॉक होम्स"*जी का एक जासूसी कारनामा प्रस्तुत करने जा रहा हूँ  
ये कारनामा नेट के माध्यम से एकत्रित किया गया है |

----------


## King_khan

*#  "मौत के बीज"*

----------


## King_khan

सितम्बर के महीने का अंत चल रहा था| पूरे दिन काफी तेज़ हवा चलती रही| इसके साथ ही बारिश कि फुहार सी पड़ रही थी| लन्दन के बीचों-बीच बैठे हम लोग रोजाना कि जिंदगी से अलग विचार करने व पहचानने के लिए मजबूर हो गए थे|
मनुष्य कि सभ्यताओं में मोजूद महान तात्विक बल चिंघाड़ रहा था| शाम होते-होते तूफ़ान बढ़ गया| चिमनी से आती हवा किसी बच्चे कि तरह शोर मचा रही थी| होम्स आग के पास बैठा अपने आपराधिक अभिलेखों को सूचीबद्ध कर रहा था, जबकि मैं दूसरे सिरे पर बैठा क्लार्क रसेल कि सामुद्रिक कथाओं में डूबा हुआ था| मेरी पत्नी मायके गई थी| इसलिए मैं कुछ दिनों के लिए बेकार स्ट्रीट के अपने पुराने मकान में आ गया था|
"क्यों-|" अपने दोस्त की तरफ देखकर मैंने पूछा-"घंटी बजी थी न? आज रात के समय कौन आ सकता है? मुझे तो लगता है तुम्हारा कोई दोस्त ही होगा, वरना इतनी रात में-|"
"मेरा तुम्हारे अलावा कोई और दोस्त नहीं है|" उसने जवाब दिया-"मैं मेहमानों को ज्यादा नहीं बुलाता|"
"फिर कोई क्लायंट?"
"यदि ऐसा है तो मामला गंभीर होगा| कोई छोटी बात तो इस समय किसी आदमी को बाहर नहीं ला सकती| लेकिन मुझे लगता है की यह मकान मालकिन ही होगी|"
होम्स का अंदाजा गलत था| गलियारे में किसी के चलने की आवाज़ सुनाई पड़ी, फिर दरवाज़ा खटखटाया गया| उसने अपनी लम्बी बांह फैलाई तथा लैम्प को खुद से परे हटाते हुए एक खाली कुर्सी पर रख दिया, जिस पर आने वाला बैठता| "अन्दर आ जाओ|" उसने कहा|
आने वाला आदमी जवान था, उसकी उम्र बाईस साल की थी| उसने चुस्त वस्त्र पहने हुए थे जो आकर्षक लग रहे थे| उसके हाथ में थमा टपकता छाता और उसकी लम्बी चमकदार बरसाती भयानक मौसम के बारे में बता रहे थे| जिसमे से होकर वह आया था|
उसने लैम्प की रौशनी में चिंतित भाव से चारों तरफ देखा| मैंने ध्यान दिया की उसका चेहरा पीला था, और उसकी आँखें चिंता से बोझिल हो रही थी, वह कुछ भयभीत था|

----------


## King_khan

"मैं आपसे माफ़ी मांगना चाहता हूँ|" उसने आँखों पर लगा सुनहरी चश्मा ठीक करते हुए बताया-"मेरा यकीन है की मैं हस्तक्षेप नहीं कर रहा| मुझे डर है कि मैं तूफ़ान और बरसात के कुछ चिन्ह आपके कमरे में ले आया हूँ|"
"मुझे बरसाती तथा छाता दो|" होम्स ने कहा-"वह यहाँ हुक पर टंगे रहेंगे और अभी सूख जायेंगे| मेरा अनुमान है की तुम दक्षिण-पश्चिम से यहाँ आये हो|"
"हाँ, हाशमि से|" उसने बताया|
"तुम्हारे जूतों की नोक पर लगा मिटटी तथा खड़िया का बुरादा इस बात का सबूत है|"
"मैं आपसे कुछ मामले में सलाह लेने आया हूँ, उम्मीद है आप मुझे निराश नहीं करेंगे|"
"वो तुम्हे अवश्य मिलेगी|"
"और मदद?"
"यह प्राप्त करना हमेशा आसन नहीं है|" शरलॉक होम्स ने कहा-"मदद भी किसी-किसी को मिलती है|"
"मैंने आपके बारे में सुना था, श्री होम्स! मैंने मेज़र पैंडरगास्ट से सुना था कि कैसे आपने उसे टैंकरविले क्लब काण्ड से बचाया था|"
"हाँ जरूर| उस पर पत्तों की धोखाधड़ी का मिथ्या आरोप था|" वह सोचकर बोला|
"वह कहता था कि आप कुछ भी सुलझा सकते हैं मिस्टर होम्स-|" उस आने वाले व्यक्ति ने कहा|
"उसने कुछ ज्यादा ही कह दिया|"
"आप कभी असफल भी नहीं होते|" वह बोला-"जो काम अपने हाथ में लेते हैं पूरा करते हैं|"
"मैं चार बार नाकामयाब हो चुका हूँ, तीन बार व्यक्तियों द्वारा और एक बार स्त्री द्वारा|"
"लेकिन यह सब आपकी सफलताओं के सामने क्या मायने रखता है!" उस व्यक्ति ने प्रशंसा की|
"यह सच है की साधारणतः मैं कामयाब ही होता हूँ|" मिस्टर होम्स के होठों पर मुस्कराहट थी|

----------


## King_khan

"फिर तो आप मेरे मामले में भी हो सकते हैं|" उसने कहा-"आप केस हाथ में लेकर देखिये|"
"तुम अपनी कुर्सी आग के पास खींच लो, और विस्तार से अपना मामला समझा दो|"
"मिस्टर होम्स-! यह मामला कोई साधारण मामला नहीं है|" उसके चेहरे पर उलझन के भाव थे|
"मेरे पास केस जब आता है तो तभी आता है जब वह अपने अंत पर पहुँच जाता है|"
"फिर भी मिस्टर होम्स! में आपसे पूछना चाहूंगा कि अपने अनुभव में अभी रहस्यमय और अनसुलझी घटनाओं की ऐसी श्रंखला के विषय में सुना है, जैसी मेरे परिवार में घटित हुई?"
"तुमने मुझे केस के प्रति उत्सुकता जगा दी|" होम्स ने कहा-"मुझे शुरू से पूरी बात बताओ|"

उस आदमी ने अपनी कुर्सी थोडा आगे की और खींची और अपने गीले पैर आग की तरफ बढ़ा दिए|
उसने बताया-“मेरा नाम जॉन ओपेन शॉ है, मगर मेरे केस का जैसा में जानता हूँ इन विचित्र बातों से थोडा ही सरोकार है| यह एक आनुवंशिक मामला है, इसलिए इसकी झलक देने के लिए में शुरू करता हूँ|"
"मेरे दादा के दो बेटे थे-एक मेरे चाचा एलियस और दूसरे, मेरे पिता जोसेफ| मेरे पिता का कावेंट्री में छोटा-सा कारखाना था| जिसे उन्होंने साईकिल के आविष्कार के समय बढ़ा लिया था| वह ओपेन शॉ के न टूटने वाले टायरों के मालिक थे| उनका कारोबार इतना कामयाब रहा कि इसे बेचकर इससे मिलने वाली धनराशी में आराम से अपना जीवन बिताने लगे|"
"मेरे चाचा जब जवान थे, तो अमेरिका जाकर रहने लगे थे और फ्लोरिडा में पौधों का कार्य करते थे| उनका कारोबार बढ़िया चल रहा था| युद्ध के समय वह जैक्सन सेना में थे और बाद में हुड में, जहाँ वह कर्नल हो चुके थे| जिस समय ली ने समर्पण किया, मेरे चाचा फिर पोधों का कारोबार सँभालने लगे| तीन-चार साल वहीँ रहे|

----------


## King_khan

सन १८६९ अथवा ७० के आस-पास वे यूरोप वापस लौटे और ससेक्स में हाशमि के निकट एक छोटी भूमि खरीद ली| वह अमेरिका में काफी जायदाद अर्जित कर चुके थे और वहां से लौटने की वजह उनकी काले लोगों के प्रति अरुचि और संघीय नीति के के प्रति नाराज़गी थी| वह एकाकी, सरवने, गुस्से में भद्दी बातें करने लग जाते थे|

वह जितने साल हाशमि में रहे, उन्होंने कभी कस्बे में पांव नहीं रखा| उनके घर के आस-पास एक बगीचा और दो-तीन खेत थे| वहां लोग कसरत करते थे| महीनों वह अपना कमरा नहीं छोड़ते थे| ब्रांडी कुछ ज्यादा ही पीते थे| समाज से भी दूर-दूर रहा करते थे| न उनका कोई दोस्त था, न ही किसी को वे पसंद करते थे, यहां तक कि अपने भाई को भी नहीं|
बस वह मुझे ही पसंद करते थे| तब से उन्होंने मुझे देखा बहुत प्यार करने लगे थे| उस समय मैं बारह साल का था| यह १८७८ की बात है| इसके बाद वह आठ-नौ साल इंग्लैण्ड में रहे| मेरे पिता से कहने के बाद उन्होंने मुझे अपने साथ ही रख लिया था|

वह मुझसे बहुत अच्छा व्यवहार करते थे| कभी-कभी खुश होकर मेरे साथ खेलते भी थे| अपने नौकरों और कारोबारी लोगों के सामने वह मुझे अपने प्रतिनिधि के रूप में पेश करते थे| सोलह साल की उम्र में मैं घर का पूरा मालिक बन चूका था|

घर की सारी चाबियां मेरे पास ही होती थी| मुझे हर जगह जाने, कुछ भी करने का पूरा अधिकार था| उनके अधिकार में सिर्फ अटारी वाला कमरा ही रहता था| उस कमरे में हमेशा ताला लगा रहता था| इसके अन्दर जाने की किसी को इजाजत नहीं थी| मुझे भी नहीं| एक दिन चाबी के छेद से मैंने उसके अन्दर झांका तो उसमें पुराने बक्से और गठरियां ही थी|
यह सन १८८३ की बात है| मेज़ पर एक लिफाफा रखा था, जिस पर विदेशी मुहर लगी थी| ख़त प्राप्त करना उनके लिए सरल कार्य नहीं था, क्योंकि उनके सारे बिल नकद अदा हते थे| उनका कोई दोस्त भी नहीं था|

भारत से| वह उस लिफाफे को उठाकर बोले-पांडिचेरी का डाक टिकट लगा है| यह क्या हो सकता है?

उन्होंने उस लिफ़ाफ़े को जल्दी से खोला, तो पांच बीज निकलकर उनकी तस्तरी में गिर गए| यह देखते ही मुझे हंसी आ गई| लेकिन उनका चेहरा देखते ही मेरी हंसी गायब हो गई| उनकी आँखें बहार को आ गई थी और होंठ लटका हुआ था| चेहरा पीला पड़ चुका था| वह अपने कांपते हाथों से लिफ़ाफ़े को देख रहे थे| 'के...के...के' वह चिल्लाए और फिर देखते ही देखते उनके हाथ पैर ठन्डे होने लगे थे|

----------


## King_khan

"क्या बात है चाचा-!" मैं भयभीत स्वर में चिल्लाया-"मुझे बताओ तुम्हे क्या हुआ है?"

"मृत्यु-|" उन्होंने कहा और मुझे डर से काँपता हुआ देखकर वह उठे और अपने कमरे की और चल दिए|

उनके जाने के बाद मैंने लिफाफा उठाया, और अन्दर की तरफ गोंद के ठीक ऊपर लाल प्रतीक देखा| उसके ऊपर तीन बार 'के' लिखा हुआ था| उसमे पांच सूखे बीजों के अलावा कुछ नहीं था|
इस डर की क्या वजह हो सकती थी, मैं डर के मरे नाश्ता छोड़कर उठ गया और जैसे ही सीढ़ियों पर चढ़ा, मैंने चाचा को जंग लगी चाबी लेकर नीचे आते हुए देखा| वो चाबी शायद अटारी की थी| उनके एक हाथ में चाबी थी, और दुसरे में पीतल का बक्सा| वह बक्सा कुछ इस प्रकार का बना था जैसे पुराने लोग पैसा रखने का बनाते हैं|

"वह जो चाहे कर लें, लेकिन मैं उन्हें सफल नहीं होने दूंगा|" उन्होंने प्रतिज्ञा करते हुए कहा-"मैरी से कहो कि मेरे कमरे में आग जला दे, और हाशमि के वकील फार्देम को बुला लाये|"
जैसा उन्होंने कहा, मैंने वैसा ही किया|

जिस समय वकील पहुंचा, मुझे कमरे में बुलाया गया| आग तेजी से जल रही थी और आगदान में जले कागज जैसी काली, फूली हुई राख का ढेर पड़ा हुआ था| मेरी नज़र जैसे ही उस पीतल के बक्से पर पड़ी, उस पर 'के' लिखा हुआ था| जैसा कि मैंने लिफ़ाफ़े के ऊपर देखा था|

----------


## calvitf

> सभी चित्र बहुत अच्छे हैं दादा! आपका सहयोग मिलने से सूत्र को आज की अपनी खोई हुई गति पुनः मिल गई है। एक बात कहना चाह रहा हूँ, क्या आपको नहीं लगता, चूँकि अलग-अलग फिल्मों से लिए गए चित्रों में होम्स का किरदार भी हर बार अलग व्यक्ति ही निभा रहा होगा, अतः पाठकों के मन में होम्स की एक अस्पष्ट और उलझी हुई छवि बन सकती है। यदि ऐसा हो सकता है, तो कृपया आगे से किसी फिल्म से चित्र न पोस्ट करें, हाँ हाथ से बनाए गए पोट्रेट और तस्वीर बेझिझक पोस्ट किए जा सकते हैं।


अलग अलग फ़िल्मो के अलग अलग अभिनेताओ के चेहरे गलती से आ गये है जिसके लिए मै क्षमा-प्रार्थी  हु 

पाठको के मन मे होम्स की अस्पष्ट छबि ना जाये इसके लिए फ़ोरम के अधिकारी गड़ उस प्रविष्ट को मिटा सकते है 

जिसमे होम्स का किरदार निभा रहे अभिनेता है 

महान जासूस , स्वहस्ताक्षरित  नामक चित्र असली है

----------


## King_khan

मेरे चाचा बोले-"मैं चाहता हूँ जॉन कि तुम मेरी वसीयत के साक्षी बनो, मैं अपनी सारी जायदाद तुम्हारे पिता के नाम छोड़ता हूँ, जो बाद में तुम्हे मिलेगी| अगर तुम इसका अच्छा इस्तेमाल करो तो| बहुत अच्छी बात होगी| अगर तुम्हे लगे कि तुम इसका लाभ नहीं उठा सकते तो तुम इसे अपने घोर शत्रु के लिए छोड़ देना| मैं शर्मिंदा हूँ कि मैं तुम्हें ऐसी दोधारी वास्तु दे रहा हूँ, लेकिन मैं तुम्हें नहीं बता सकता कि अगला मोड़ कौन-सा हो सकता है, इसलिए जहाँ वकील साहब कहते हैं हस्ताक्षर  कर दो|"

"मैंने हस्ताक्षर कर दिए, उसके बाद वो कागज वकील अपने साथ ले गया| इस घटना का मुझ पर काफी प्रभाव पड़ा, मैंने काफी सोच-विचार किया, हर तरीके से अपना दिमाग चलाया, लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं| मेरे दिल में जो डर बैठ गया था वो निकल नहीं पाया|
कुछ सप्ताह बाद मैं थोड़ा संभल गया, और हमारे जीवन में बाधा डालने वाली भी कोई बात नहीं थी, लेकिन मैं अपने चाचा में कुछ परिवर्तन देख रहा था| अब वह काफी शराब पीने लगे थे| समाज से बिलकुल अलग हो चुके थे| उनका ज्यादातर वक्त उनके कमरे में गुजरता|
उनके कमरे का दरवाजा हमेशा अन्दर से बंद रहता था| जब भी वह बहार होते थे तो गुस्से और नशे की हालत में होते थे| उनके हाथ में एक रिवाल्वर होता, जिससे वह हमेशा गोलियां बरसाते थे और चिल्लाते थे कि उन्हें किसी से डर नहीं लगता है| जब उनका यह गुस्सा ख़त्म हो जाता तो वह अपने कमरे में घुस जाते थे और अपने पीछे ताला लगाकर इसे बंद कर लेते| उसी तरह जैसे वह किसी से डरते हों|
उस समय जब मैं उनका चेहरा देखता था तो सर्दियां होने के बावजूद भी उनके चेहरे पर पसीना होता था|

----------


## King_khan

मिस्टर होम्स! अब मैं केस के आखिर में आते हुए बताता हूँ कि एक रात अचानक उन्हें फिर वही गुस्से और नशे के दौरे पड़े| जिनसे वे कभी वापस नहीं आए| जब हमने उन्हें तलाश किया तो वह तालाब में औंधे मुंह पड़े हुए थे| पानी दो फुट गहरा था| चोट का भी कहीं कोई निशान नहीं था|

सभी लोगों ने उसे आत्महत्या मान लिया| लेकिन मैं जानता था कि वह मौत से कितना डरते थे| मैं खुद इस बात को मानने के लिए तैयार नहीं हूँ| कुछ दिन बाद मामला ठंडा हो गया| इसके बाद मेरे पिता ने जायदाद और चौदह हज़ार पौंड जो बैंक में थे अपने अधिकार में ले लिए|"
"एक पल रुको|" होम्स ने हस्तक्षेप किया-"मैं देखता हूँ कि तुम्हारा वक्तव्य अद्वितीय है, ऐसा मैंने आज तक नहीं सुना| तुम्हारे चाचा द्वारा ख़त को हासिल करना व आत्महत्या तारीख मुझे दो|"
"ख़त दस मार्च, सन १८८३ को मिला था| फिर उनकी मृत्यु १० सप्ताह बाद २ मई को हुई|"

"थैंक्यू-| आगे बताओ|"

"जब मेरे पिता ने सारी जायदाद अपने अधिकार में ले ली तो मेरे कहने पर उन्होंने अटारी वाले कमरे का जायजा लिया| हमने वहां पीतल का बक्सा देखा| उसमे रखा सामान नष्ट कर दिया गया था| इसके कवर में एक पर्ची चिपकी हुई थी| जिस पर 'के के' लिखा था| इसके नीचे 'पत्र' मेमो, रसीदें व एक पुस्तिका लिखा था|

हमने सोचा कि यह उन कागजों के विषय में था जो चाचा ने नष्ट कर दिए| और अटारी में कुछ ख़ास सामान नहीं था सिवाय किताबों और कागजों के| इन कागजों में मेरे चाचा ने अमेरिका के बारे में लिखा था| उनमें कुछ युद्ध के समय के थे| जिससे पता चलता था कि उन्होंने अपने कर्तव्य का पालन अच्छी तरह किया था|

इसी के साथ उन्होंने एक बहादुर सिपाही होने की प्रतिष्ठा भी लूटी थी| दूसरे दक्षिणी प्रान्तों में पुनर्निर्माण के समय के थे, और ज्यादातर राजनीति से ताल्लुक रखते थे| क्योंकि उन्होंने उत्तर से आए राजनीतिज्ञों के विरोध में सक्रिय रूप से भाग लिया था|

----------


## King_khan

सन १८८४ की घटना है, जब मेरे पिता हाशमि में बसने आये थे और जनवरी, १८८५ तक सब कुछ जितना अच्छा चल सकता था चला| नववर्ष के चौथे दिन जब हम नाश्ते की टेबल पर बैठे हुए थे| मैंने अपने पिता को हैरानी से तेज़ लहजे में चिल्लाते हुए देखा| वह वहां बैठे थे, और उनके एक हाथ में अभी खोला गया एक लिफाफा था और दूसरे हाथ की हथेली में संतरे के पांच बीज सूखे हुए थे| वह कर्नल के विषय में हमेशा मेरी कहानी पर हंसते थे|
लेकिन अब जब वही बात उनके साथ गुजरी थी तो वह बुरी तरह भयभीत हो गए थे|
"क्यों जॉन, इस बात का क्या मतलब होता है?" मेरे पिता ने हडबडाकर मुझसे पूछा|
"मेरा दिल डूबा जा रहा था| यह 'के...के...के' हैं|" मैंने कांपती आवाज़ में उन्हें बताया|
उन्होंने लिफाफे के अन्दर झांका|

"ऐसा ही है|" वह जोर से चिल्लाये-"यह अल्फाज हैं, पर यह इनके ऊपर क्या लिखा है?"
"कागज सूर्य घड़ी पर रख दो|" मैंने उनके कंधे के ऊपर से झांकते हुए उस कागज को पढ़ा|
"कौन-से कागज-? कौन-सी सूर्य घड़ी की बात कर रहे हो?" उन्होंने उलझनभरे स्वर में पूछा|
"बगीचे वाली सूर्य घडी| और कोई दूसरी है ही नहीं|" मैंने बताया-"लेकिन कागज वह हैं जो नष्ट हो चुके हैं|"
"हूँ|" उन्होंने अपनी हिम्मत को बटोरते हुए कहा-"हम यहां एक सभ्य क्षेत्र में हैं, और इस तरह की बेवकूफी हरगिज बर्दाश्त नहीं कर सकते| यह लिफाफा कहां से आया है?"
"डूंडी से आया है|" मैंने लिफ़ाफ़े के डाक चिन्ह को अच्छी तरह देखा और उन्हें बता दिया|
"यह एक बड़ा ही भद्दा मजाक है|" उन्होंने गुस्से में कहा-"मुझे सूर्य घड़ी और कागजों का क्या करना है? मैं इस तरह की बेहूदा और बेकार बातों पर हरगिज़ ध्यान नहीं दूंगा|"
"मुझे इस बारे में निश्चित तौर पर पुलिस को सब-कुछ बता देना चाहिए|" मैंने कहा|
"और मेरे दुःख पर हंसना चाहिए| ऐसा कुछ नहीं करना है|" उन्होंने गुस्से से भरे लहजे में कहा|
"मुझे करने दो|"
"नहीं, जब मैंने तुम्हे मना कर दिया| मैं इस प्रकार की बेहूदगी का तमाशा नहीं लगाना चाहता हूं|"
उनसे बहस करना बेकार था, क्योंकि वह बड़े अड़ियल आदमी थे| मैं अपने मन में आवेश लेकर चला गया|

----------


## King_khan

इस ख़त के मिलने के तीन दिन बाद मेरे पिता अपने दोस्त मेजर फ्रीबांडी से मिलने के लिए गए| जो पोर्टसडाऊन की पहाड़ी पर स्थित किलों में से एक के प्रभारी है| मैं बहुत खुश था, क्योंकि मुझे लगा कि जब वह घर से बहार होंगे तो हर खतरे से बचे रहेंगे|
लेकिन ऐसा सोचना मेरी भूल थी| उनकी गैरहाजिरी के दूसरे दिन मुझे मेजर द्वारा भेजा गया तार मिला| उसने मुझे फ़ौरन बुलाया था| मेरे पिता पड़ौस के खुले पड़े खड़िया के गड्ढे में गिर गए थे और अचेत थे| उनका सर फट चुका था| मैं वहां फ़ौरन पहुंचा लेकिन तब तक वह मर चुके थे|
ऐसा लगता है जैसे वह गोधूली में फारेहैम से लौट रहे थे, चूंकि गांव से अनजान थे और खड़िया के गड्ढे खुले हुए थे| मारने वाले ने उन्हें इसमें गिराकर दुर्घटना घोषित कर दिया| उनकी मौत से जुड़े प्रत्येक तथ्य का मैंने बारीकी से निरीक्षण किया है, लेकिन ऐसा कोई सबूत हाथ नहीं लगा, जिससे हत्या घोषित किया जा सके|
उनके शरीर पर कहीं कोई चोट का निशान नहीं था| कोई लूटमार नहीं की, उस मार्ग पर किसी अजनबी के आने-जाने के निशान भी नहीं थे| आप खुद समझ सकते हैं कि उस समय मेरी क्या हालत होगी| मैं पूरी तरह से निश्चित था कि उनके चारों तरफ कोई जाल बुना गया है|"
"इस प्रकार मैं उत्तराधिकारी बना| आप जानना चाहेंगे कि मैंने इससे छुटकारा क्यों नहीं पाया| मेरा जवाब यही है कि मुझे अच्छी तरह यकीन था कि हमारे कष्ट चाचा की जिन्दगी की किसी घटना पर निर्भर थे-और खतरा एक घर में भी उतना ही होगा जितना दुसरे घर में|

----------


## King_khan

यह जनवरी, १८८५ की बात है कि बेचारे मेरे पिता ख़त्म हो चुके थे-और तब से दो साल आठ महीने बीत चुके हैं| इस दौरान से ख़ुशी-ख़ुशी हाशिम में रह रहा हूँ| अब मैंने उम्मीद करना शुरू कर दिया था कि मेरे परिवार के ऊपर से ये श्राप हट चुका है|
मैं सोच रहा था कि पिछली पीढी के साथ ही उसका खात्मा हो चूका था| मैं इसलिए सुखपूर्वक दिन गुजार रहा था, लेकिन कल सुबह उसी के मुताबिक उसी प्रकार का धक्का लगा, जैसा मेरे पिता के साथ हुआ था और जैसा मेरे चाचा के साथ हुआ था|"
नौजवान ने अपनी जेब से एक मुड़ा हुआ लिफाफा निकला और उसे मेज की तरफ मुड़कर उसमें से संतरे के पांच सूखे हुए बीज निकालकर होम्स को दिखाए|
"यह लिफाफा है|" उसने कहा-"डाकचिन्ह लन्दन का है| पूर्वी प्रभाग| अन्दर वही शब्द लिखे हैं जो मेरे पिता के अंतिम सन्देश में लिखे थे|
'के...के...के' और 'फिर कागज सूर्य घडी के ऊपर रख दो'|"
"तुमने क्या किया?" होम्स ने पूछा|
"कुछ भी तो नहीं|"
"कुछ नहीं किया?"
"सच बताऊँ|" उसने कहा|
"हाँ|"
उसने अपना चेहरा अपने दोनों हाथों में छिपा लिया और फिर हिम्मत करके बोला-
"मैं अपने आपको बिल्कुल असहाय महसूस कर रहा हूं, मैं अपने आपको उन खरगोशों की तरह समझ रहा हूं जिनकी तरफ सांप बढ़ रहा होता है| मैं किसी विरोधहीन बला की पकड़ में आ गया हूं जिससे कोई पूर्वदर्शिता, कोई सावधानी रक्षा ना कर सके|"

----------


## King_khan

"च! च!" शरलॉक होम्स चिल्लाया-"तुम्हें कुछ करना चाहिए लड़के, नहीं तो तुम गए| उर्जा के अलावा तुम्हें कोई नहीं बचा सकता| यह समय निराशा का नहीं है|"
"मैं पुलिस के पास भी गया था मिस्टर होम्स! मगर वहां जाकर कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ|"
"अच्छा!"
"वह लोग मेरी कहानी सुनकर मुस्कुरा रहे थे| मुझे यकीन है कि इंस्पेक्टर के विचार में सारे ख़त किसी के द्वारा किया गया मजाक है और मेरे परिवार वालों की मौत दुर्घटनावश थी, जैसा कि निर्णायक मंडल ने कहा था और चेतावनियों से उसका कोई ताल्लुक नहीं है|"
होम्स ने अपनी मुट्ठी बंधे हाथ हवा में लहराए-"अविश्वाशी मूर्खता|" वह जोर से चिल्लाया|
"फिर भी उन्होंने मेरे साथ घर में रुकने के लिए एक पुलिस वाला लगा दिया है|"
"वह आज रात तुम्हारे साथ आया है यहां पर?" होम्स के चेहरे पर सोच की परछाइयां थीं|
"नहीं| उसे घर में रुकने के आदेश दिए गये थे, इसलिए मैं अकेला ही यहां आया हूं|" उसने बताया|
होम्स ने गौर से हवा में देखा|
"तुम मेरे पास क्यों आये हो?" उसने कहा-"और सबसे बड़ी बात यह है कि तुम तुरंत मेरे पास क्यों नहीं आये?"
"मुझे आपके बारे में पता नहीं था|" उसने बताया-"इसलिए मैं आप तक नहीं पहुंच सका|"
"अब किसने बताया?"
"आज ही मैंने मेजर पैंडरगास्ट से अपने दुःख के बारे में बात की तो उन्होंने मुझे आपके पास भेज दिया|"
"तुम्हें ख़त मिले दो दिन हो चुके हैं| हमने इस पर पहले काम किया होता| मेरे विचार में आगे तुम्हारे पास इसके अलावा कोई प्रमाण नहीं है, जो तुमने हमें सुनाया-कोई सहायक ब्यौरा नहीं, जिसकी वजह से हमें मदद मिल सके?"

----------


## King_khan

"एक बात है" जॉन ओपेन शॉ बोला| उसने अपने  कोट की जेब से एक नीले रंग का धुंधला-सा कागज बाहर खींचा और उसे मेज पर बिछा दिया-"मुझे याद है|" उसने कहा-"उस दिन जब मेरे चाचा ने कागज जलाए थे, मैंने देखा कि बिना जले छोटे किनारे, जो राख में पड़े थे, इस रंग के थे| यह एकमात्र कागज मुझे उनके कमरे के फर्श पर मिला था|
मैं सोचता हूं कि यह संभवतः उनमे से एक कागज हो सकता है, जो उनमे से उड़ गया होगा और इस तरह नष्ट होने से बच गया| मैं देख रहा हूं कि बीजों के अलावा और कुछ सहायक नहीं है| मेरे ख्याल से यह किसी निजी डायरी का पृष्ठ है और निस्संदेह इस पर मेरे चाचा का लेख है|"

होम्स ने लैम्प सरकाया और हम दोनों कागज पर झुक गए| इसकी उधड़ी किनारी बता रही थी की इसे किसी किताब से फाड़ा गया है, ऊपर इसके मार्च, 1869 लिखा था और नीचे यह उलझनपूर्ण विवरण-
"4 को, हडसन आया| वही पुराना मंच|"
"7 को, मैक्कॉले, पैरोमोर और सेंट ऑगस्टिन जॉन स्वेन को बीज भेजे गए हैं|"
"9 को, मैक्कॉले हट गया|"
"10 को, जॉन स्वेन हट गया|"
"12 को, पैरोमोर से मिले, सब बढ़िया|"
"धन्यवाद|" कागज को मोड़कर हमारे अतिथि को लौटते हुए होम्स ने कहा- "अब तुम्हे किसी भी वजह से एक भी पल नहीं गवाना चाहिए| जो कुछ भी अभी तुमने हमें सुनाया, हमारे पास इसके बारे में बात करने का भी वक्त नहीं| तुम फ़ौरन घर पहुंचो और काम करो|"
"मुझे क्या करना होगा?"
"एक काम है जो तुम्हे फ़ौरन करना पड़ेगा|"
"बताइये|"
"तुम इस कागज को उसी पीतल के बक्से में रख दो, जिसके बारे में तुमने हमें बताया| इसमें यह भी लिखकर रखना की अन्य कागज तुम्हारे चाचा द्वारा जला दी गए थे| यह अंतिम कागज है| तुम सहमत होगे की इससे उन्हें यकीन हो जाएगा|"
"इतना काम करने के बाद फ़ौरन सूर्य घडी पर निर्देश के मुताबिक रख देना| समझ गए?"
"जी हां| समझ गया|"

----------


## King_khan

"अभी बदला लेने या इस तरह की बातें मत सोचो| मेरे ख्याल से वह हम क़ानून के द्वारा भी ले सकते हैं| मगर अभी हमें अपना जाल बुनना है जबकि उनका पहले ही बुना हुआ है| पहला काम तुम्हारे ऊपर से खतरा हटाना है| दूसरा काम है इस राज को सबके सामने प्रकट करना, और गुनहगारों को उनके किए के सजा दिलवाना|"
"मैं आपका शुक्रिया अदा करता हूं|" उस नौजवान ने अपना ओवरकोट पहनते हुए कहा- "आपने मुझे एक नै जिन्दगी और उम्मीद दे है, मैं वैसा ही करूंगा जैसा आपने कहा है|"
"एक पल भी मत गवाना, और सबसे बड़ी बात तो यह है कि अपना पूरी तरह ख्याल रखना, क्योंकि मैं नहीं सोचता कि  इस बात में कोई संदेह है कि तुम एक वास्तविक और तत्काल खतरे में हो| तुम यहां से हिफाजत के साथ घर कैसे जाओगे?"
"वाटरलू से ट्रेन के जारी|"
"अभी नौ नहीं बजे हैं| सड़कों पर भीड़-भाड़ होगी, मैं सोचता हूं कि तुम सुरक्षित रहोगे, लेकिन फिर भी तुम अपनी उतनी हिफाजत नहीं कर सकते हो जितनी मैं सोच रहा हूं|"
"मेरे पास हथियार हैं|" उस नौजवान ने कहा-"आप मेरी चिंता न कीजिए|"
"अच्छी बात है, अब तुम घर के लिए निकलो, कल मैं तुम्हारे मामले पर ही काम करूंगा|"
"तो फिर कल हाशमि में मुलाकात होगी|"
"नहीं मैं हाशमि नहीं आऊंगा|" होम्स ने कहा- "तुम्हारा रहस्य लन्दन में है, मैं यहीं खोजूंगा|"
"फिर मैं आपको कागज और बक्से के साथ एक-दो दिन में मिल रहा हूं| मैं हर ख़ास बात में आपकी सलाह लूंगा|" उसने कहते हुए हाथ मिलाया और विदा हो गया|

----------


## King_khan

बाहर हवा अभी भी तेजी के साथ चल रही थी| बारिश की आवाज खिडकियों पर पड़-पड़ हो रही थी|
अपना सर झुकाए शरलॉक होम्स कुछ देर के लिए खामोश बैठा रहा| उसकी आँखें आग की चमक पर झुकी थीं| फिर उसने अपना पाइप सुलगाया और अपनी कुर्सी पर पीछे झुक गया| वह नीले धुंए के छत तक उठते हुए छल्लो को घूर रहा था|
"वाटसन, मैं सोच रहा हूं|" उसने ख़ामोशी को तोडा- "हमारे अब तक के मामलो में यह ज्यादा कल्पनाशील है|"
"संभवतः चार के चिन्ह को छोड़ दें तो|"

 "अच्छा, हां| संभवतः उसे छोड़कर| और मुझे यह जॉन ओपेनशॉ, शोल्टोस से भी ज्यादा बड़े खतरे से घिरा प्रतीत होता है|"
"लेकिन क्या तुमने|" मैंने पूछा- "कोई धारणा बनाई है कि यह किस प्रकार का खतरा है?"
"उनके व्यवहार या स्वभाव क्व बारे में तो कोई सवाल नहीं है|" उसने जवाब दिया|
"तब वह क्या है? यह के...के...के... कौन है, और वह क्यों इस दुखी परिवार के पीछे पड़ा हुआ है?"
 शरलॉक होम्स ने अपनी आंखें बंद कर लीं और अपनी कुर्सी के हत्थों पर अपनी कोहनियां टिका लीं| उसकी उंगलिओं के पोर एक-दुसरे से स्पर्श कर रहे थे| "एक आदर्श तार्किक व्यक्ति|" उसने टिप्पणी की-"जब वह कोई तथ्य देख लेता है वह न केवल घटनाक्रम की श्रंखला वरन आने वाले परिणामों तक को जान लेता है| जैसे क्यूवियर मात्र एक हड्डी से पूरे जानवर का वर्णन कर सकता है इसलिए एक घटनाक्रम की श्रंखला की एक कड़ी पूर्ण रूप से समझ लेता है| वह पहले की व आगे की अन्य घटनाओं को सटीक ढंग से कहने में समर्थ होगा|
हम अभी तक अंजाम पर नहीं पहुंचे हैं, जिसे सिर्फ तर्क द्वारा प्राप्त किया जा सकता है| समस्याओं को सिर्फ उन लोगों के अध्ययन द्वारा सुलझाया जा सकता है, जिन्होंने इसका निराकरण अपनी अक्ल की सहायता से किया है| इस कला को इसकी उच्चतम श्रेणी में प्रयोग करने के लिए यह जरूरी है कि तर्ककर्ता को अपने संज्ञान में आने वाले हर तर्क को प्रयोग करने में समर्थ होना चाहिए|
तुम देखोगे कि ऐसा सम्पूर्ण ज्ञान होने पर होता है जबकि आज के समय में मुफ्त शिक्षा और विश्वकोष होने के बाद भी ऐसा दुर्लभ है| यह इतना मुमकिन नहीं है कि एक आदमी को सम्पूर्ण ज्ञान हो| जो इसके काम में भी सहायक होता है|

----------


## King_khan

यही मुझे अपने मामले में भी करना है| यदि मुझे सही से याद है तो हमारी दोस्ती के शुरूआती दिनों में, एक अवसर पर तुमने बहुत संक्षिप्त ढंग से मेरी सीमाओं को परिभाषित किया था|"


"हां-|" मैंने हँसते हुए कहा- "यह सिर्फ एक दस्तावेज है| फलसफा, विज्ञान और राजनीती में तुम्हें शून्य मिला था, मुझे अच्छी तरह याद है| वनस्पति विज्ञान ठीक था, भूगोल बहुत अच्छा जहां तक कस्बे से पंद्रह मील तक के क्षेत्र के कीचड़ के धब्बों का सम्बन्ध है, रसायन विज्ञान पर केन्द्रित, शारीरिक अव्यवस्थित, संवेदनशील साहित्य व अपराध अद्वितीय तथा वायलिन वादक, मुक्केबाज, तलवारबाज; वकील तथा जहर खाने वालों का तुम कोकेन तथा तम्बाकू के साथ अनुमान लगा लेते थे| ये मेरे विश्लेषण बिंदु हैं|"
होम्स अंतिम विश्लेषण पर खिलखिलाया-"अच्छा!" उसने कहा-"अब मैं कहता हूं, जैसा मैंने तब कहा था कि आदमी को अपनी दिमाग की अटारी में वह सारा फर्नीचर रखना चाहिए, जो उसके काम आ सकता है और बाकी वह अपनी लाइब्रेरी के कमरे में रख सकता है, और जब चाहे तब इसे निकाल सकता है| ऐसे मामले में जैसा आज रात हमें सौंपा गया है हमें निश्चित रूप से अपने सारे संशाधन खंगालने पड़ेंगे|"
"मेहरबानी करके अपने निकट की आलमारी में से 'के' अक्षर वाला अमेरिकी विश्वकोष मुझे दे दो| शुक्रिया|"
"अब हमें हालातों पर विचार करके देखना चाहिए कि हम इसमें से क्या निकाल सकते हैं| पहले स्थान पर हम इस ठोस धारणा के साथ शुरुआत कर सकते हैं कि कर्नल ओपेनशॉ के अमेरिका छोड़ने के पीछे कोई ठोस आधार था| आदमी जीवन के इस समय में अपनी आदतों को नहीं छोड़ता| इस तरह फ्लोरिडा की आकर्षक जलवायु को अंग्रेजी प्रांतीय कस्बे के एकांकी जीवन में परिवर्तित करना| इंग्लैण्ड में उसके अकेलेपन की चाहत बताती है कि उसे किसी वस्तु अथवा आदमी से डर था|

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा प्रयास है जनाब खाई भाई जी।

----------


## King_khan

इसलिए हम एक कार्यकारी सिद्धांत के रूप में परिकल्पना कर सकते हैं| कि इस किसी वास्तु के डर ने उससे अमेरिका छुडवा दिया| यह क्या था, जिसका उसे डर था, के बारे में हम उन भयानक पत्तों से अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं, जो खुद उसे और उसके आने वाले लोगों को मिले थे| क्या तुम उन खतों के पद चिन्हों के बारे में बताओगे?"
"पहला पांडिचेरी से था, जो मेरे चाचा के पास आया था|" उसने बताया- "दूसरा डूंडी से और तीसरा लन्दन से|"
"पूर्वी लन्दन से|" इससे तुम क्या अंदाजा लगा सकते हो?" होम्स ने अधीरता से पूछा|
"यह सभी बंदरगाह हैं| यह कि लेखक जहाज के ऊपर सवार था|" उसने बताया|
"बहुत अच्छा| अब हमारे पास एक भेद है| निःसंदेह संभावना- ठोस संभावना यह है कि लेखक एक जहाज पर सवार था| अब हमें दुसरे बिंदु पर विचार करना चाहिए| पांडिचेरी के केस में धमकी मिलने और उसके पूरा होने में सात सप्ताह का फर्क है| डूंडी के मामले में यह मात्र तीन या चार दिन था| क्या इससे कुछ पता लगता है?"
"एक लम्बा सफ़र करना था|"
"लेकिन इस ख़त को भी लम्बा सफ़र तय करना था|"
"उस वक्त मैं बिन्दु पकड़ नहीं पा रहा था|"
"कम से कम यह अवधारणा तो है कि जिस जहाज में एक या ज्यादा आदमी थे, एक सफ़र पर निकला जहाज था| ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि अपने ध्येय की शुरुआत करने से पहले हमेशा चेतावनी देते हैं|"
तुमने देखा डूंडी से पत्र आते ही कितनी जल्दी काम हुआ| अगर वे स्टीमर में पांडिचेरी से आए होते| वह तभी पहुंचते जब उनका ख़त पहुंचा था| लेकिन जैसा तथ्य है कि सात सप्ताह का अंतर था| मैं सोचता हूं कि यह सात सप्ताह का अंतर डाक लाने वाली नाव और उस यान के बीच था जिस यान में सवार होकर लेखक आया था|
"यह मुमकिन है|"
"अब तुम इस केस में घातक शीघ्रता देख रहे हो| तभी मैंने युवा ओपनशॉ से सावधान रहने का आग्रह किया था| प्रहार हमेशा उस अंत समय में हुआ है जितना प्रेषक की दूरी तय करने में लगता है| लेकिन यह लिफाफा लन्दन से आया है इसलिए हमें देर नहीं करनी चाहिए|"
"हे भगवान्!" मैं चीखा|

----------


## King_khan

"ओपनशॉ के पास जो कागज़ थे, वे स्पष्टतः जहाज के व्यक्ति व अन्य लोगों के लिए जरूरी हैं| मेरा ख्याल है वो लोग एक से ज्यादा होने चाहिए| एक अकेला आदमी निर्णायक मंडल को धोखा देने वाले ढंग से दो मौत नहीं ला सकता था| इसमें कई आदमी रहे होंगे और वह संशाधन व निश्चय से भरपूर होंगे| उनके कागज जिस किसी के भी पास हैं, वे उसे पकड़ेंगे| इस ढंग से तुम उसे देखो कि के...के...के किसी आदमी के नाम के पहले अक्षर नहीं बल्कि एक समिति का बिल्ला है|"

"लेकिन कौन सी समिति का?"

"क्या तुमने कभी कू क्लक्स क्लैन के बारे में नहीं सुना?" होम्स ने धीमे स्वर में पूछा|

होम्स ने अपने घुटनों पर रखी किताब के पन्ने उलटे- "यह यहां है," वह कहने लगा- "कू क्लक्स क्लैन| यह खतरनाक समिति युद्ध के बाद दक्षिण राज्य के पूर्व योद्धाओं द्वारा बने गई थी और देश के विभिन्न भागों में शीघ्र ही इसकी स्थानीय शाखाएं बन गईं|

खासकर टेनेसी, लुईसियाना, कैरोलिना, जार्जिया और फ्लोरिडा में| इसकी ताकत राजनितिक उद्देश्यों खासकर काले मतदाताओं को भयाक्रांत करने और इसके विरोधी विचार वालों की हत्या करने अथवा उन्हें देश से बाहर निकलने में प्रयोग की जाती थी| हिंसा से पहले चिन्हित व्यक्ति को एक कल्पनाशील लेकिन जानी-पहचानी आकृति द्वारा चेतावनी दी जाती थी- कुछ हिस्सों में ओक के पत्तियों की टहनी तो अन्य में खरबूजे या संतरे के बीज| यह मिलने पर शिकार अपने पहले ढंग खुले रूप में त्याग सकता था या देश छोड़कर भाग जाता था|

अगर उसने वीरता दिखाई तो उसकी मृत्यु निश्चित थी, और वह भी आम तौर पर साधारण ढंग से| समिति का संगठन इतना सम्पूर्ण था और तरीके इतने व्यवस्थित थे कि शायद ही ऐसा कोई मामला दर्ज हो, जिसमें किसी आदमी ने वीरता दिखाई हो और दंड से बच गया हो या उसकी हिंसा का ताल्लुक उनसे जोड़ा जा सके|

----------


## King_khan

अमेरिकी सरकार व दक्षिणी समाज के उच्च वर्ग के प्रयासों के बाद भी कुछ सालों तक संगठन फलता-फूलता रहा| सन 1869 में आन्दोलन अचानक ख़त्म हो गया| तभी से ही इस तरह के कार्य यत्र-तत्र होते रहे हैं|" शरलॉक होम्स ने बताया|
"तुम देखोगे|" होम्स ने संस्करण रखते हुए कहा- "समिति के अचानक टूटने और ओपनशॉ के अमेरिका से उनके कागजों सहित गुम होने में संयोग था| इसके कारन व प्रभाव रहे होंगे| इसमें कोई हैरानी की बात नहीं कि उसे व उसके परिवार को रास्ते में कुछ शांत आत्माएं मिली होंगी| तुम समझ सकते हो कि इस पुस्तिका और डायरी में दक्षिण के किसी प्रथम व्यक्ति का नाम हो सकता है|
इसके बावजूद ऐसे बहुत से लोग हैं, जिन्हें जब तक यह न मिल जाए वह रात को चैन से नहीं सो पाते होंगे|

फिर जो पन्ने हमने देखे-
वही हैं वो जैसी हम उम्मीद कर सकते हैं| अगर मुझे ठीक से याद है तो इसमें लिखा था, अ...ब...स को बीज भेजे- इसका मतलब उन्हें समिति की चेतावनी दी गई|
फिर क्रमशः लिखा है कि अ और ब हट गए या देश छोड़ दिया और किस से मिलने गए थे| मुझे दर है कि स के साथ परिणाम बुरा हुआ| मैं सोच रहा हूं डॉक्टर कि हम इस अंधेरे स्थान पर थोडा प्रकाश डाल सकते हैं| मेरा यकीन है कि युवा ओपेनशॉ के पास इस दौरान उतना ही अवसर है कि वह वैसा ही करे जैसा मैंने बताया है|
आज रात इससे ज्यादा कुछ और कहा या करा नहीं जा सकता, इसलिए मुझे मेरी वायलिन पकडाओ और आधे घंटे के लिए हमें खराब मौसम और हमारे आदमियों के ख़राब तरीके के बारे में भूल जाना चाहिए, यही बेहतर होगा|"

----------


## King_khan

सुबह सवेरे का मौसम साफ़ हो चुका था| सूरज एक हलकी-सी आभा लिए बड़े शहरों पर टंगे धुंधले पर्दे के बीच चमक रहा था| जिस वक्त मैं नीचे आया शरलॉक होम्स पहले ही नाश्ता कर रहा था|
"तुम मुझे माफ़ी दोगे कि मैंने तुम्हारी प्रतीक्षा नहीं की|" वह बोला, "मैं देखता हूं कि आज मेरे सामने अधिक व्यस्त दिन है और मुझे युवा ओपेनशॉ का केस देखना है|"
"तुम क्या कदम उठाओगे?" मैंने पूछा|
"यह बात ज्यादातर मेरी पहली पूछताछ पर निर्भर करेगी| मुझे आखिरकार हाशमि जाना पड़ सकता है|"
"तुम पहले वहां नहीं जाओगे?"
"नहीं, मैं शहर से शुरुआत करूंगा| घंटी बजाओ और सेविका तुम्हारी कॉफी ला देगी|"
इन्तजार करते हुए मैंने मेज पर से अनखुला अखबार उठाया और इस पर अपनी दृष्टि डाली| यह एक शीर्षक पर ठहर गई, जिसने मेरे दिल को एक ही जगह जमा दिया|
"होम्स," मैं चिल्लाया, "तुम्हें बहुत देर हो गयी|"
"उफ़!" अपना कप रखते हुए वह बोला- "मुझे इसी बात का डर था, यह कैसे हुआ?" वह शांतिपूर्वक पूछ रहा था, लेकिन मैं देख रहा था कि वह गहन रूप से उद्वेलित था|"
मेरी दृष्टि ओपेनशॉ के नाम तथा 'वाटरलू पुल के पास हादसा' शीर्षक पर पड़ी| और यह विवरण- गत रात्रि नो और दस के बीच एच. प्रभाग का पुलिस सिपाही कुक जो वाटरलू पुल के समीप गस्त पर था, ने सहायता के लिए चीख और पानी में छपाका सुना|
रात का अन्धकार बढ़ता ही जा रहा था, और तूफ़ान भी बहुत तेज था| इसलिए बहुत से राहगीरों की सहायता के बावजूद बचाव का प्रयास मुमकिन नहीं था| फिर भी चेतावनी दे दी गई थी और जलीय पुलिस की सहायता से आखिरकार शव मिल गया था| यह एक जवान व्यक्ति का शव था, जिसका नाम उसके जेब से मिले लिफ़ाफ़े के मुताबिक जॉन ओपेनशॉ था तथा उसका निवास हाशमि के समीप है|
ऐसा अंदाजा लगाया जा रहा है कि वह वाटरलू स्टेशन से आखिरी ट्रेन पकड़ने की जल्दी में था और अपनी नाव रुकने के छोटे-से किनारे पर जा पहुंचा| शव पर कोई मारपीट के जख्म नहीं हैं और कोई शक नहीं कि मृतक एक दुर्घटना का शिकार हुआ है|"

----------


## King_khan

कुछ पलों तक हम लोग खामोश बैठे रहे| होम्स बहुत अवसादग्रस्त और हिला हुआ था| मैंने उसे पहले ऐसे नहीं देखा था|
"इससे तो मेरा अभिमान आहत हुआ है वाटसन!" उसने ख़ामोशी को तोडा- "यह निस्संदेह बुरी बात है मगर इससे मेरी खुद्दारी को ठेस पहुंची है| अब यह मेरा व्यक्तिगत मामला बन गया है और अगर भगवान् मुझे ताकत दे, मैं इस गिरोह पर हाथ डालूंगा|"
"वह मेरे पास मदद के लिए आया और मैंने उसे मृत्यु की तरफ भेज दिया|" वह अपनी कुर्सी से उछला और बेचैनी से कमरे में टहलने लगा| उसके गालों पर लालिमा थी और वह घबराहट में अपने लम्बे पतले हाथों को कभी एक दुसरे से पकड़ता कभी छोड़ता|
"वह चालक शैतान है|" आखिरकार वह चिल्लाया| "उन्होंने वहां कैसे उसे फांस लिया? किनारा स्टेशन के सीधे रस्ते में नहीं है| पुल पर भी निस्संदेह ऐसी रात में भी भारी भीड़ थी जो उनके उद्देश्य में बाधा थी| अच्छा, वाटसन, देखते हैं अंत में कौन जीतता है| अब जरा मैं बाहर जा रहा हूँ|"
"पुलिस के पास?"
"नहीं, मैं खुद अपनी पुलिस बन जाता हूं| जब मैं जाल बुन चुकूँगा, वह मक्खियां  पकड़ सकते हैं पर पहले नहीं|"

----------


## King_khan

सारा दिन मैं कारोबारी काम में लगा रहा, और देर शाम मैं बेकर स्ट्रीट लौटा| शरलॉक होम्स अभी वापस नहीं आया था| लगभग दस बजने को थे, जब उसने प्रवेश किया| उसका चेहरा जर्द और शरीर थका हुआ था| वह मेज तक पहुंचा और पाव का टुकड़ा तौड़ा| वह उस टुकड़े को जल्दी-जल्दी खा गया और ढेर सा पानी पी गया|

"तुम भूखे हो?" मैंने टिप्पणी की|

"मरा जा रहा हूं| मुझे याद ही नहीं रहा था कि मैंने नाश्ते के बाद कुछ नहीं खाया"

"कुछ भी नहीं|"

"एक टुकड़ा भी नहीं|" उसने बताया- "मेरे पास इसके बारे में सोचना का वक्त नहीं था|"

"तुम सुनाओ तुम्हारी सफलता कैसी रही, मेरा मतलब है तुम अपने काम में कामयाब हुए|"

"बहुत बढ़िया|"

"तुम्हारे हाथ कोई सबूत मिला, जो इस केस को अच्छी प्रकार समझने में मदद करे|"

"वह मेरे हाथ में हैं| नौजवान ओपेनशॉ बिना बदले के लम्बे समय तक नहीं रहेगा| क्यों वाटसन, हमें उनका शैतानी निशान उन्ही पर लगा देना चाहिए| यह अच्छी तरह सोच लिया गया है|"

"क्या मतलब है तुम्हारा?"

उसने आलमारी से एक संतरा निकला और उसकी फांक करी, फिर उन्हें निचोड़कर मेज पर उसके बीज निकल लिए| उनमें से उसने पांच बीज उठाए, और उन्हें एक लिफाफे में डाला|

इसके अन्दर के हिस्से पर उसने लिखा,'जे.के. के लिए एस.एच.|' फिर उसने उसे बंद किया और उस पर पता लिखा-"कप्तान जेम्स कैलहून, लोन स्टार, सवाना, जार्जिया|"

----------


## King_khan

"जिस वक्त वह बंदरगाह पर प्रवेश करेगा, यह उसकी प्रतीक्षा कर रहा होगा|" उसने हंसकर कहा- "यह उसकी नींद हरम कर देगा| यह उसे अपने आगामी दुर्भाग्य के विषय में बताएगा| जिस तरह उसकी प्रतीक्षा कर रहा होगा|"

कप्तान कैलहून के विषय में क्या जानते हो, आखिर यह आदमी कौन हो सकता है?"

"गिरोह का सरगना यही है|" उसने बताया- "मैं बाकी लोगों को भी थामुंगा मगर पहले उसे|"

"तुम्हें इसका पता कैसे चला?"

उसने अपनी जेब से एक लम्बा आगाज निकला| यहाँ नाम और तारीखों से पूरा भरा हुआ था|
"मैंने पूरा दिन" वह बोला- "लायड के रजिस्टर और पुराणी फाइलें देखने में खर्च किया है, और साथ भी यह भी कि 83 में कौन सा जहाज जनवरी और फ़रवरी में पांडिचेरी से गुजरा था? उन महीनों में छत्तेस जहाज निकले थे| इनमें से एक लोन स्टार ने मेरा ध्यान तुरंत अपनी और आकर्षित किया, क्योंकि यह लन्दन से छूटना बाते गया था, लेकिन इसके नाम में संघीय प्रान्तों में से एक प्रान्त का नाम था|"

"शायद टेक्सास|"

"मैं निश्चित नहीं था और न हूं कि कौन-सा, किन्तु मैं जानता था कि जहाज अमरीका से चला होगा|"

"फिर?"

"मैंने डूंडी अभिलेख खोजे और जब पाया कि जनवरी सन 1885 मं लोन स्टार वहां था, मेरा शक निश्चित हो गया| उसके बाद मैंने लन्दन बन्दरगाह में इस समय उपस्थित जहाज के बारे में पूछा|"

"हां पूछा-|"

"लोन स्टार यहां पिछले सप्ताह पहुंचा था| मैं अलबर्ट बंदरगाह पहुंचा और पाया कि वह आज सुबह छूट चूका था| वह सवाना जा रहा था| मैंने गैवसैंड को तार भेजकर पता किया, थोडा समय पहले ही गुजरा था, और हवा चूंकि पूर्वी है इसलिए निस्संदेह यह गुडविन्स पार गया होगा, और वेट द्वीप से ज्यादा दूर नहीं होगा|"

"फिर तुम क्या करोगे?"

----------


## calvitf

> वत्स,
> 
> कभी कभी गुस्से और कभी कभी अपनेपन के कारण मित्र नाराज हो जाते है। ..... ऐसे मे उन्हे ठंडा होने के लिए थोड़ा समय दे देना चाहिए। किस परिवार मे झगड़े नहीं होते। तो क्या सब हमेशा मुह फुला कर बैठे रहते है। सैंट जी का सहयोग आपको प्राप्त होता रहेगा ऐसा मेरा विश्वास है। 
> 
> *सैंट जी एक बात आपसे भी* 
> 
> सैंट जी आपने एक सुझाव बेन जी को अपना मान कर दिया उन्होने अस्वीकार कर दिया। तो इसमे बुरा मानने कि कोई बात नहीं होनी चाहिए। सुझाव सुझाव होता है । आदेश नहीं। आदेश मानना बाध्यता है । सुझाव वैकल्पिक है।



आपका कथन सत्य वचन है

----------


## King_khan

"वह मेरे हाथों में हैं| जैसा मुझे पता चला है कि वह और उसके दो साथी जहाज पर ऐसे हैं जो अमरीकी मूल के हैं| दूसरे व्यक्ति जर्मनी और फिनलैंड के हैं|
मैं इस बात को भी जनता हूं कि पिछली रात वह तीनों जहाज से बाहर थे| यह बात मुझे जहाज पर माल लादने वालों से पता चली| जब तक उनका जहाज सवाना पहुंचेगा, डाक वाली नाव यह पत्र पहुंचा चुकी होगी, और तार ने सवाना पुलिस को सूचित कर दिया होगा कि यह आदमी हत्या के मामले में यहां बुरी तरह वांछित है|
इंसानों द्वारा बनाई गई योजना में हमेशा कोई न कोई दोष निकल आता है| जॉन ओपेनशॉ के हत्यारों को संतरे के बीज कभी नहीं मिलने थे, जो उन्हें यह दिखाते कि उन्ही की प्रकार और दृढप्रतिज्ञ  एक अन्य उनके मार्ग पर है|"
उस साल हवा बहुत तूफानी थी| हमने लम्बे समय तक सवाना के लोन स्टार की  समाचार की प्रतीक्षा की, लेकिन यह हम तक कभी नहीं पहुंचा| अंत में हमने सुना कि अटलांटिक में दूर कहीं एक टूटी हुई नाव लहरों के बीच डूबती-उतराती देखी गई, जिस पर 'एल.एस.' अक्षर अंकित हुए थे और यही कुछ लोन स्टार की नियति थी, जिसके बारे में हम कभी जान पाएंगे|*
समाप्त
--------०--------*

----------


## calvitf

> क्या कथा से सम्बंधित कुछ चित्र डाले जा सकते हे बहुत अच्छा होगा




नियामक सीमा जी 

कथा से सम्बन्धित चित्र डालने की जिम्मेंदारी मेरी 

अगर बेन-टेन जी इजाजत दे तो वैसे कुछ चित्र मैने आपकी टिप्पणी के बाद डाला भी है 

सुत्रधार की इजाजत और पाठको से उत्साहवर्द्धक टानिक की जरुरत है

----------


## adityaa

किंग खान भाई बहुत अच्छे मेरी और से ++++++++

----------


## satya_anveshi

खान भाई अच्छी कहानी पोस्ट की है आपने। मेरी ओर से सम्मान लीजिए।

----------


## King_khan

> किंग खान भाई बहुत अच्छे मेरी और से ++++++++





> खान भाई अच्छी कहानी पोस्ट की है आपने। मेरी ओर से सम्मान लीजिए।


आप दोनों का बहुत - बहुत शुक्रिया ! ये सब कॉपी पेस्ट का कमाल है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

खान भाई जी, अभी मजबूरी समझ रहे होंगे, सम्मान बाद में।

----------


## adityaa

> खान भाई अच्छी कहानी पोस्ट की है आपने। मेरी ओर से सम्मान लीजिए।


भाई आप भी अपनी कहानी आगे बढाइये

----------


## badboy123455

> आप दोनों का बहुत - बहुत शुक्रिया ! ये सब कॉपी पेस्ट का कमाल है |


*
खान साहब मेरी और से भी आपको रेपुटेशन,
काफी अच्छी कहानी हे ,लेकिन मेरी पढ़ी हुई भी थी,आगे भी इंतजार रहेगा*

----------


## badboy123455

> बैड भाई, होम्स ये सब कैसे पता करता था, इसका पर्दाफाश करूँ क्या??????????????
> और गलती कैसे हो सकती है, आप मेरे बड़े भाई जो ठहरे, गलती होने का सोचते हुए भी डरती है....... क्योंकि आप तो सीधा इत्थे मारते हो.......:pointlol




हा हा हा क्या बात हे मित्र आपके सभी कमेन्ट बहुत मजेदार होते हे...



> महान जासूस शरलॉक होम्स की स्वहस्ताक्षरित दुर्लभ फ़ोटो


*
मित्र इस दुर्लभ फोटो हेतु आपको रेपुटेशन,आप होम्स के सच्चे फेन हो ,तभी उसे असली इंसान मान लिया 
जो आदमी इस दुनिया में नही था ,उसके भी खुद के हस्ताक्षर ले आये :confused::cool::pointlol:
*



> मित्र ! मेरा विचार है कि इसके लिए शेरलॉक होम्स पर बनी फिल्मों के दृश्यों  का उपयोग किया जा सकता है ! शेरलॉक होम्स पर विभिन्न भाषाओं में अब तक  इतनी फ़िल्में बन चुकी हैं - 1994 बाकर स्ट्रीट : शेरलॉक होम्स रिटर्न्स, द  एडवेंचर ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, एडवेंचर्स ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स (ऑर हेल्ड फॉर  रेंसम), द एडवेंचर ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स'स स्मार्टर ब्रदर, आर्सेन लुपिन  कोंत्रा शेरलॉक होम्स (फ्रेंच), द मास्क ऑफ़ डेथ, मर्डर बाइ डिक्री, द  प्राइवेट लाइफ ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, पर्सुयेट टू अल्जीयर्स, बासिल राथबोन, द  रिटर्न ऑफ़ शेरलॉक होम्स, अ साम्बा फॉर शेरलॉक होम्स, द सेवन परसेंट  सोल्यूशन, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द डेडली नेकलेस, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द लीडिंग  लेडी, शेरलॉक होम्स बैफल्ड, शेरलॉक होम्स इन न्यूय़ोर्क, शेरलॉक होम्स : अ  गेम ऑफ़ शेडो, शेरलॉक : केस ऑफ़ ईविल, द स्ट्रेंज केस ऑफ़ द एंड ऑफ़  सिविलाइजेशन एज वी नो इट, अ स्टडी इन टेरर, दे माइट बी जाइंट, टॉम एंड जेरी मीट शेरलॉक होम्स, विथआउट अ क्लू, यंग शेरलॉक होम्स, द केस ऑफ़ द स्क्रीमिंग बिशप, शेरलॉक होम्स एंड द केस ऑफ़ द सिल्क स्टॉकिंग, द केस ऑफ़ द वाइट चैपल वैम्पायर, द क्रूसीफायर ऑफ़ ब्लड, ड्रेस्ड टू किल, द ग्रेट माउस डिटेक्टिव, इंसीडेंट एट विक्टोरिया फाल्स, द लाइम जूस मिस्ट्री ऑर हू स्पैट इन ग्रांडफादर'स पौरिज, द मैन हू वाज़ शेरलॉक होम्स ! इनके अलावा 1916,  1922, 1931, 1932, 1939, 2009 और 2010 में सिर्फ 'शेरलॉक होम्स' शीर्षक से  भी फ़िल्में बनीं !


*
इतनी सारी फिल्मे बनी हे मेने तो तीन ही देखि ,इस लिस्ट हेतु आपको धन्यवाद*

----------


## calvitf

> *मित्र इस दुर्लभ फोटो हेतु आपको रेपुटेशन,आप होम्स के सच्चे फेन हो ,तभी उसे असली इंसान मान लिया 
> जो आदमी इस दुनिया में नही था ,उसके भी खुद के हस्ताक्षर ले आये :confused::cool::pointlol:
> *




मान्यवर दुर्लभ फ़ोटो हेतु रेपुटेशन एवं सही रास्ता दिखाने के लिए शुक्रिया 

मेरा मन्तव्य असली से यह था =
*
शेरलाक होम्स* उन्नीसवीं सदी के उत्तरार्ध और बीसवीं सदी के पूर्वार्ध का एक काल्पनिक चरित्र है, जो पहली बार 1887 में प्रकाशन में उभरा था

----------


## calvitf

असली किन्तु स्ट्रैंड मैगज़ीन से सिडनी पेजेट द्वारा शेरलाक होम्स का सन~1891 मे "द मैन विथ द ट्विसटेड लिप" का एक चित्र

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्र, आप को चित्र पोस्ट करने के लिए मुझसे अनुमति माँगने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है, आप सूत्र के विषय के अनुसार चित्र पोस्ट कर सकते हैं।
संत जी! मैंने आज दिन में सोचा कि यदि मैं आपसे माफी माँग लूँ तो मेरा कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा, परंतु यदि आप सूत्र पर नहीं आए तो मैं आप जैसे एक उत्तम मित्र को खो दूँगा जो मेरे लिए एक बड़ा नुकसान होगा। यदि आप मेरी इस पोस्ट को पढ़ रहे हों तो आप से भी निवेदन है कि कृपया एक बार निष्पक्ष रूप से मेरी उन पोस्ट को देखें, और सूत्र पर अपने मनपसंद परंतु सूत्र के अनुरूप चित्र पोस्ट कर मेरी सहायता करें।

----------


## badboy123455

> मान्यवर दुर्लभ फ़ोटो हेतु रेपुटेशन एवं सही रास्ता दिखाने के लिए शुक्रिया 
> 
> मेरा मन्तव्य असली से यह था =
> *
> शेरलाक होम्स* उन्नीसवीं सदी के उत्तरार्ध और बीसवीं सदी के पूर्वार्ध का एक काल्पनिक चरित्र है, जो पहली बार 1887 में प्रकाशन में उभरा था


*अच्छा मतलब ये पहली फोटो हे जो प्रकाशित हुई हे होम्स की ,यही कहना चाहते हे आप*

----------


## calvitf

> *अच्छा मतलब ये पहली फोटो हे जो प्रकाशित हुई हे होम्स की ,यही कहना चाहते हे आप*



जी श्रीमान जी ऐसा वर्णन कई जगहो पर मिलता है

----------


## calvitf

डॉ. जॉन एच. वाटसन का एक चित्र 


-: विशेष अनुरोध :-

सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
मेरी सहायता करे !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> डॉ. जॉन एच. वाटसन का एक चित्र 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> 
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
> जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
> मेरी सहायता करे !


ओह तो ये है मिस्टर वाटसन....
मित्र, ये चित्र आपको कहाँ से मिला? मतलब किस मूवी का है?

----------


## calvitf

हर्बर्ट रोज़ बेरॉड द्वारा सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल की तस्वीर, 1893 की 


-: विशेष अनुरोध :-

सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
मेरी सहायता करे !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हर्बर्ट रोज़ बेरॉड द्वारा सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल की तस्वीर, 1893 की 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> 
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
> जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
> मेरी सहायता करे !


ये तो इन महाशय की असली तस्वीर ही है..................... ही ही हा....

----------


## satya_anveshi

_मैं इस सूत्र मैं बहुत मन लगाकर काम कर रहा था, लेकिन एक छोटी सी बात से बने बड़े विवाद, दुर्भाग्यवश और अंजाने में जिसका एक हिस्सा मैं भी हूँ, के कारण अब इस सूत्र में कहानी आगे पोस्ट करने का मन ही नहीं कर रहा है।_

----------


## calvitf

> ओह तो ये है मिस्टर वाटसन....
> मित्र, ये चित्र आपको कहाँ से मिला? मतलब किस मूवी का है?


मित्र यह सब आपसे मिले प्रेरणादायक शब्दो का कमाल है 
मै एक सप्ताह पहले न तो शरलॉक होम्स को जानता था न तो कॉनन डॉयल को जानता था
और न तो समबन्धित कोई फ़िल्म देखी है  

परन्तु आज मेरे पास एक से एक दुर्लभ चित्र हो गये है

----------


## calvitf

न्यूयॉर्क 1922 में कॉनन डॉयल का परिवार



-: विशेष अनुरोध :-

सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
मेरी सहायता करे !

----------


## calvitf

> _मैं इस सूत्र मैं बहुत मन लगाकर काम कर रहा था, लेकिन एक छोटी सी बात से बने बड़े विवाद, दुर्भाग्यवश और अंजाने में जिसका एक हिस्सा मैं भी हूँ, के कारण अब इस सूत्र में कहानी आगे पोस्ट करने का मन ही नहीं कर रहा है।_


मित्रवर 

आपके साथ कदम से कदम मिलाकर मै भी चलने की कोशिश कर रहा था 

अगर आपके कदम रुके तो मेरी भी मजबूरी हो जायेगी 

वैसे फ़ोरम पर लाखो लोग आते है मनोरंजन के 

के साथ ज्ञान भी अर्जित करते है इसलिए 

पोस्ट न करने से मै सहमत 

नही हुं

----------


## calvitf

> ये तो इन महाशय की असली तस्वीर ही है..................... ही ही हा....



आपको प्रोत्साहन कोई कमी नही रखुगा लेकिन सुत्र जारी रखे

----------


## mantu007

*प्रिय मित्र बेन टेन जी,
 आप अपने कोई भी पोस्ट को फोरम के द्वारा दिए गए फॉण्ट साइज़ का ही उपयोग करें ..
( maximum ...फॉण्ट साइज़ = 4  )


*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *प्रिय मित्र बेन टेन जी,
>  आप अपने कोई भी पोस्ट को फोरम के द्वारा दिए गए फॉण्ट साइज़ का ही उपयोग करें ..
> ( maximum ...फॉण्ट साइज़ = 4  )
> 
> 
> *


मंटू दादा! जब आप ऐसा कह रहे हैं तो, निश्चित ही यह भी संभव होगा कि हम अपनी पोस्ट में फोँट आकार को 4 से भी ज्यादा कर सकते हैं, अब यह कैसे होता है? यह भी बता दीजिए।
मुझे इसका तरीका ज्ञात ही नहीं है, तो ऐसा करने का सवाल ही पैदा नहीं होता।

----------


## mantu007

*कहानी आगे बढाओ ..........लेकिन फॉण्ट ४ ही रखना ..
बाकि तुम समझदार हो ही ..........हा हा हा हा*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *कहानी आगे बढाओ ..........लेकिन फॉण्ट ४ ही रखना ..
> बाकि तुम समझदार हो ही ..........हा हा हा हा*


दादा! आज पहली बार आपको इतने जोर से हँसते हुए देखा है। कहानी तो अब आगे.............
दादा! मेरी कुछ प्रविष्टियाँ फिर से मिटा दी गईं है, क्या आप बता सकते हैं वो कौन सी थीं? उनको देखकर मैं यह अनुमान लगा लूँगा कि मैंने फिर से फोरम का कौनसा नियम भंग कर दिया है और साथ ही उनके अंतिम दर्शन भी हो जाएँगे! ही हा हा.........

----------


## calvitf

> दादा! आज पहली बार आपको इतने जोर से हँसते हुए देखा है। कहानी तो अब आगे.............



.................. का क्या मतलब होता है शायद इस गुत्थी को भी शरलॉक होम्स*ही सुलझा पायेगे 
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> .................. का क्या मतलब होता है शायद इस गुत्थी को भी शरलॉक होम्स*ही सुलझा पायेगे 
> *




अरे गज्जब!!

मित्र अच्छा प्रयास है। आपका सम्मान आपको मिलेगा, देरी के लिए खेद है।

----------


## draculla

बेन भाई कहानी को आगे बढाइये.

----------


## calvitf

> बेन भाई कहानी को आगे बढाइये.


मित्र बेन-टेन जी को दिल पर चोट लगी है इसीलिए थोड़ा आहत है थोड़ा सब्र करो

----------


## Rockst@r

बेन जी बहुत ही रोचंक सूत्र लग रहा हैं अभी पढ़ा नहीं हैं लेकिन फुर्सत मैं पढूंगा पक्का ........................

----------


## badboy123455

> _मैं इस सूत्र मैं बहुत मन लगाकर काम कर रहा था, लेकिन एक छोटी सी बात से बने बड़े विवाद, दुर्भाग्यवश और अंजाने में जिसका एक हिस्सा मैं भी हूँ, के कारण अब इस सूत्र में कहानी आगे पोस्ट करने का मन ही नहीं कर रहा है।_


*
ऐसा जुल्म मत करना बेन भाई....*

----------


## draculla

> मित्र बेन-टेन जी को दिल पर चोट लगी है इसीलिए थोड़ा आहत है थोड़ा सब्र करो


ठीक है.......भगवान उनके दिल को जल्दी से जल्दी राहत पहुंचाए.

----------


## satya_anveshi

_दोस्तों! आपकी भावनाओं को आघात लगना भी एक बड़ी अजीब चीज होती है। यदि कोई इंसान इससे गुजर रहा हो या गुजारा हो, मेरे हिसाब से उसके जीवन पर इसके दो परिणाम हो सकते हैं-
1 या तो यह आपके मस्तिष्क को इस तरह प्रभावित करेगा कि आप ग़म में बेतहाशा डूब जाएंगे और देवदास बन जाएंगे, यह कितने दिनों तक रहेगा यह तो आपके नजरिए पर और आपकी सकारात्मक अथवा नकारात्मक सोच पर निर्भर करता है।
2 आप, कुछ कर दिखाने के लिए इस कदर लालायित हो जाएंगे कि हो सकता है आप पर फिल्मों में दिखाए जाने वाले जुनून जैसा कुछ सवार हो जाए, हालांकि इसकी तीव्रता प्रति व्यक्ति बादल भी सकती है।
अब मुझे ही लीजिए, मैं इन दोनों परिणामों को महसूस कर चुका हूँ, लेकिन पहले को टेम्परेरी रूप से और दूसरा अभी भी कायम है और कितने दिनों तक कायम रहेगा, कुछ कह नहीं सकते।
अब मुद्दे पर आते हुए कहता हूँ, कि मैं इस सूत्र पर पुनः काम शुरू करने वाला हूँ। आज मैं फिर से उतना ही खुश और बेताब हूँ, जितना इस सूत्र को शुरू करने वाले दिन था, और अब मैं उससे भी कहीं अधिक जोश से पोस्ट्स करूंगा क्योंकि मुझे  calvitf  जी जैसे दोस्त का साथ मिल गया है। अब हम दोनों मिलकर सूत्र को गति दिया करेंगे।
जी हाँ, आप सही सोच रहे हैं,मेरे इस फैसले के पीछे यह कारण भी था कि सूत्रधार कभी उस सूत्र का मोह नहीं छोड़ सकता, जिसके द्वारा आप लोगों का प्यार उसे मिल रहा हो। आज इस मौके पर एक गीत याद आ रहा है.....
मैं ज़िंदगी का साथ निभाता चला गया

   मैं जिंदगी का साथ निभाता चला गया 
  हर फ़िक्र को धुएँ में उड़ाता चला गया 

  बरबादियों का शोक मनना फिजूल था 
  बरबादियों का जश्न मनाता चला गया 
  हर फ़िक्र को धुएँ में उड़ा............. 

  जो मिल गया उसी को मुकद्दर समझ लिया 
  जो खो गया मैं उसको भुलाता चला गया 
  हर फ़िक्र को धुएँ में उड़ा.................. 

  गम और खुशी में फ़र्क ना महसूस हो जहाँ 
  मैं दिल को उस मुक़ाम पे लाता चला गया 
  हर फ़िक्र को धुएँ में उड़ा............._

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्रवर 
> 
> आपके साथ कदम से कदम मिलाकर मै भी चलने की कोशिश कर रहा था 
> 
> अगर आपके कदम रुके तो मेरी भी मजबूरी हो जायेगी 
> 
> वैसे फ़ोरम पर लाखो लोग आते है मनोरंजन के 
> 
> के साथ ज्ञान भी अर्जित करते है इसलिए 
> ...





> आपको प्रोत्साहन कोई कमी नही रखुगा लेकिन सुत्र जारी रखे





> बेन भाई कहानी को आगे बढाइये.





> *
> ऐसा जुल्म मत करना बेन भाई....*


अरे आ गया हूँ मैं फिर से......... इस सूत्र पर प्रविष्टियाँ करने।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरे कारण आपको हुई असुविधा के लिए मुझे खेद है।
दोस्तों शुरू करता हूँ एक बार फिर से.......
अब तक आपने पढ़ा कि आखिर कहानी में होम्स कि एंट्री होती है और शुरुआती दृश्य में ही पाठक होम्स को लेब में एक्सपेरिमेंट करते हुए देखते है। इसके बाद मेरी कही गई एक बात की सत्यता, होम्स खुद वाटसन को चौंकाकर, प्रमाणित करता है, आप समझ ही गए होंगे कैसे। होम्स एक अभूतपूर्व खोज करता है और उसकी महत्ता भी प्रमाणित करता है। डॉ वाटसन को होम्स की के जुनून पर आश्चर्य तब होता है जब वह देखता है  कि कैसे होम्स खुद के शरीर की भी परवाह नहीं करता है।
अब आगे....................

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज के भाग में थोड़ी कॉमेडी होगी और आप होम्स की कुछ आदतें जान पाएंगे और अंत में होगी डॉ वाटसन की बेताबी...................
तो शुरू करते हैं............

----------


## satya_anveshi

_




गत भाग से आगे.............






“तुम जुर्म के एक चलते-फिरते केलेण्डर लगते हो,” स्टेमफोर्ड ने हँसते हुए कहा। “तुम्हें इन खबरों पर आधारित एक अखबार का प्रकाशन शुरू करना चाहिए। इसे ‘पुलिस के पुराने समाचार’ ऐसा नाम दिया जा सकता है।‘
“यह पढ़ने में दिलचस्प होगा, इसे प्रकाशित किया जा सकता है।“ शरलॉक होम्स ने टिप्पणी की और साथ ही अपनी उंगली के घाव पर प्लास्टर का एक छोटा टुकड़ा भी चिपकाया। “मुझे सावधान रहना होगा,” वह एक मुस्कुराहट के साथ मेरी ओर मुड़ा और बोलना जारी रखा। “जिस तरह से मैं जहर के साथ प्रयोग करता हूँ, ऐसा करना जरूरी है।“ यह कहने के साथ ही उसने अपना हाथ बाहर निकाला और मैंने गौर किया कि, यह जगह-जगह प्लास्टर के समान टुकड़ों से बंधा पड़ा है और एसिड के प्रयोग के कारण हाथ की चमड़ी का रंग भी फीका पड़ गया था।
_

----------


## badboy123455

> _दोस्तों! आपकी भावनाओं को आघात लगना भी एक बड़ी अजीब चीज होती है। यदि कोई इंसान इससे गुजर रहा हो या गुजारा हो, मेरे हिसाब से उसके जीवन पर इसके दो परिणाम हो सकते हैं-
> 1 या तो यह आपके मस्तिष्क को इस तरह प्रभावित करेगा कि आप ग़म में बेतहाशा डूब जाएंगे और देवदास बन जाएंगे, यह कितने दिनों तक रहेगा यह तो आपके नजरिए पर और आपकी सकारात्मक अथवा नकारात्मक सोच पर निर्भर करता है।
> 2 आप........... [/center]_


*मित्र आपके होम्स जेसे दिमाग को कुछ भी कहना गलत होगा ,लेकिन में आपकी वापसी की खुशी छुपा नही सकता 
आप बहुत ही बहुत अच्छा कार्य क्र रहे हे ,सिर्फ फोरम पर मून जी के सूत्र विवदित फिल्म के बाद ये दूसरा सूत्र हे जिसके अपडेट में नही छोड़ता 
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

“हम यहाँ किसी काम से आए है,” स्टेमफोर्ड ने एक ऊंची तीन टांगों वाली कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए कहा और अपने पैर से एक कुर्सी मेरी और सरका दी। “मेरा मित्र यहाँ एक मकान के लिए तलाश कर रहा है, और जैसा कि तुम शिकायत कर रहे थे कि तुम्हें किराया साझा करने के लिए कोई मिल नहीं रहा है, मैंने सोचा कि तुम दोनों को मिलवाना एक बेहतर विकल्प होगा।“
शरलॉक होम्स मेरे साथ कमरा साझा करने के विचार पर खुश दिखलाई पड़ रह रहा था। “मेरी नजर में बेकर स्ट्रीट में एक मकान है,” उसने कहा, “जो हमें अच्छा सूट करेगा। मुझे लगता है कि, तुम्हें तंबाकू की तेज गंध से कोई पपरेशानी नहीं होगी?“

और दोस्तों यह है बेकर स्ट्रीट की एक तस्वीर, होम्स की एक प्रतिमा आज भी वहाँ उस महान जासूसी किरदार को श्रद्धांजली देने के लिए खड़ी है। होम्स ने कौनसा घर लिया, उसकी तस्वीर कल के भाग के साथ.......

----------


## satya_anveshi

_"मैं हमेशा धूम्रपान से दूर ही रहता हूँ," मैंने उत्तर दिया।
"यह काफी अच्छी बात है। मैं कभी कभी रसायनों से प्रयोग करता हूँ। क्या इससे तुम्हें कोई परेशानी होगी?"
"नहीं, बिल्कुल नहीं।"
"मुझे एक बार देख लेने दें....... मेरी अन्य कमियाँ क्या है। कई बार, जब मैं हार के कगार पर होता हूँ, तो कई दिनों तक अपना मुँह नहीं खोलता हूँ। जब में ऐसा करूँ, आपको यह नहीं सोचना चाहिए कि मैं खिन्न हूँ। बस मुझे अकेला छोड़ दें और जल्द ही मैं पुनः ठीक हो जाऊँगा। अब आप क्या कबूल करने वाले हैं? दो साथियों के लिए, एक साथ रहना शुरू करने से पहले, एक दूसरे की बुराइयों को जान लेना अच्छा रहता है।"_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_मैं इस क्रॉस क्विश्चन पर हंसा। “मैं एक बुल डॉग रखता हूँ,” मैंने कहा, “मुझे नापसंद चीजों की एक लंबी फेहरिस्त है, क्योंकि मेरी नसें हिली हुई है और मैं बहुत आलसी हूँ।“
“क्या इस लंबी फेहरिस्त में वोयलिन बजाना भी शामिल है?” उसने बड़ी उत्सुकता से पूछा।
“यह बजाने वाले पर निर्भर करता है,” मैंने उत्तर दिया। “ अच्छी तरह से बजाया गया एक वोयलिन देवताओं को भी खुश कर देता है और बुरी तरह बजाया गया…………………”
“ओह, ये सब ठीक है,” एक हल्की मुस्कुराहट के साथ वह बोला। “हम मान सकते हैं कि सभी बातें तय हो चुकी है, यदि तुम सहमत हो तो।“
“जब हम मकान देखेंगे तब?”
_[/QUOTE]

----------


## satya_anveshi

“कल दोपहर में तुम यहीं पर मुझे मिलना, और हम साथ में वहाँ चलकर सबकुछ तय करेंगे।“ उसने जवाब दिया।
“ठीक है..................ठीक दोपहर के समय,” मैंने उससे हाथ मिलते हुए कहा।
हमने उसे रसायनों के साथ काम करते हुए छोड़ दिया और एक साथ मेरी होटल की ओर चल दिए।
“वैसे,” मैंने अचानक रुकते हुए स्टेमफोर्ड की ओर देखा और पूछा, “उसे यह बात कैसे पता चली कि मैं अफगानिस्तान से आया हूँ, जो कि एकदम सत्य है?”

----------


## satya_anveshi

_मेरा साथी एक रहस्यमयी मुस्कान मुस्कुराया। “यह बस उसकी एक छोटी सी खूबी है,” उसने कहा। “बहुत से लोग यह जानना चाहते हैं कि आखिर कैसे, वह यह सब पता कर लेता है।“
“ओह, तो यह एक रहस्य है?” मैंने अपने हाथ रगड़ते हुए कहा। “यह बहुत तीखा है। हमें साथ लाने के लिए मैं तुम पर ज़ोर डाल रहा हूँ। इस आदमी में मानव जाति का पूरा रहस्य छिपा हुआ है, क्या तुम यह जानते हो?”
“तब तो तुम्हें उसपर शोध करना चाहिए,” स्टेमफोर्ड ने मुझसे विदा लेते हुए कहा। “तुम्हें वह एक विकट समस्या लगेगा। मैं शर्त लगा सकता हूँ कि जितना तुम उसके बारे में जानते हो, उससे कहीं अधिक वह तुम्हारे बारे में जानता है। गुड बाय।“
“गुड बाय,” मैंने जवाब में कहा और अपने नए परिचित में काफी दिलचस्पी लेते हुए मैं अपने होटल की ओर चल दिया।


जारी है ........................_

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों आज के भाग यहीं समाप्त होते है, कल आगे बढ़ेंगे। तब तक के लिए....... हँसते रहिए, मुस्कुराते रहिए और पढ़ते रहिए होम्स के किस्से मेरे साथ......

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत अच्छा अनुदित किया है आपने।

----------


## calvitf

> _दोस्तों! आपकी भावनाओं को आघात लगना भी एक बड़ी अजीब चीज होती है। यदि कोई इंसान इससे गुजर रहा हो या गुजारा हो, मेरे हिसाब से उसके जीवन पर इसके दो परिणाम हो सकते हैं-
> 1 या तो यह आपके मस्तिष्क को इस तरह प्रभावित करेगा कि आप ग़म में बेतहाशा डूब जाएंगे और देवदास बन जाएंगे, यह कितने दिनों तक रहेगा यह तो आपके नजरिए पर और आपकी सकारात्मक अथवा नकारात्मक सोच पर निर्भर करता है।
> 2 आप, कुछ कर दिखाने के लिए इस कदर लालायित हो जाएंगे कि हो सकता है आप पर फिल्मों में दिखाए जाने वाले जुनून जैसा कुछ सवार हो जाए, हालांकि इसकी तीव्रता प्रति व्यक्ति बादल भी सकती है।
> अब मुझे ही लीजिए, मैं इन दोनों परिणामों को महसूस कर चुका हूँ, लेकिन पहले को टेम्परेरी रूप से और दूसरा अभी भी कायम है और कितने दिनों तक कायम रहेगा, कुछ कह नहीं सकते।
> अब मुद्दे पर आते हुए कहता हूँ, कि मैं इस सूत्र पर पुनः काम शुरू करने वाला हूँ। आज मैं फिर से उतना ही खुश और बेताब हूँ, जितना इस सूत्र को शुरू करने वाले दिन था, और अब मैं उससे भी कहीं अधिक जोश से पोस्ट्स करूंगा क्योंकि मुझे calvitf जी जैसे दोस्त का साथ मिल गया है। अब हम दोनों मिलकर सूत्र को गति दिया करेंगे।
> जी हाँ, आप सही सोच रहे हैं,मेरे इस फैसले के पीछे यह कारण भी था कि सूत्रधार कभी उस सूत्र का मोह नहीं छोड़ सकता, जिसके द्वारा आप लोगों का प्यार उसे मिल रहा हो। आज इस मौके पर एक गीत याद आ रहा है.....
> मैं ज़िंदगी का साथ निभाता चला गया
> 
> मैं जिंदगी का साथ निभाता चला गया 
> ...

----------


## calvitf

> अरे आ गया हूँ मैं फिर से......... इस सूत्र पर प्रविष्टियाँ करने।


बच्चों बजाओ ताली …………………खेल चालू हो गया

----------


## calvitf

> *मित्र आपके होम्स जेसे दिमाग को कुछ भी कहना गलत होगा ,लेकिन में आपकी वापसी की खुशी छुपा नही सकता 
> आप बहुत ही बहुत अच्छा कार्य क्र रहे हे ,सिर्फ फोरम पर मून जी के सूत्र विवदित फिल्म के बाद ये दूसरा सूत्र हे जिसके अपडेट में नही छोड़ता 
> *


आप जैसे कद्रदान  का स्वागत बेन-टेन की तरफ़ से मै करता हु

----------


## calvitf

शरलॉक होम्स की जासूसी कहानियाँ सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल का घर और परिवार एवं अन्य सम्बन्धित लोगों की फ़ोटो भेज रहा हु ताकि सुत्र मे और रोचकता आ जाये

----------


## adityaa

बेन भाई आपको वापस पाकर काफी खुशी हुई

----------


## satya_anveshi

बैड भाई जी, सुरेश भाई, calvitf भाई जी और आदि भाई आपके प्रोत्साहन के कारण ही आज मैं वापस इस सूत्र पर हूँ, आप अपना प्रेम यूँ ही मुझ पर बनाए रखें।

----------


## calvitf

> बैड भाई जी, सुरेश भाई, calvitf भाई जी और आदि भाई आपके प्रोत्साहन के कारण ही आज मैं वापस इस सूत्र पर हूँ, आप अपना प्रेम यूँ ही मुझ पर बनाए रखें।


  बिल्कुल प्रेम रहेगा ….………….....….

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो 

शरलॉक होम्स नामक जासुस को पैदा करने वाले सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल एवं उनके परिवार , 

घर , बीबी ,बच्चे व वह कमरा जहाँ पर सर डायल लिखा करते थे


वह सारे चित्र आप लोग देख सकेगें बस इस प्रविष्टि के बाद 

सबसे पहले घर दिखाउगा फ़िर वह कमरा ...इत्यादि


बस आप सभी का प्रोत्साहन चाहूँगा

----------


## badboy123455

> _मेरा साथी एक रहस्यमयी मुस्कान मुस्कुराया। “यह बस उस
> 
> 
> जारी रहेगी........................_


*
और हमे इंतजार रहेगा.......*



> आप जैसे कद्रदान  का स्वागत बेन-टेन की तरफ़ से मै करता हु


*

धन्यवाद मित्र......*



> बैड भाई जी, सुरेश भाई, calvitf भाई जी और आदि भाई आपके प्रोत्साहन के कारण ही आज मैं वापस इस सूत्र पर हूँ, आप अपना प्रेम यूँ ही मुझ पर बनाए रखें।


*अवश्य बेनु भाई..........:group-dance:*

----------


## calvitf

सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल का घर्……….……।







-: विशेष अनुरोध :-

सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
मेरी सहायता करे !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल का घर्……….……।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> ...




अरे गज्जब!!

अद्भुत चित्र है। आपसे प्रेरित होकर ही मैंने कल की कहानी में बेकर स्ट्रीट का चित्र पेश किया था और आज भी करूँगा।

----------


## calvitf

सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल जवानी मे ऐसे दिखते थे--------------





-: विशेष अनुरोध :-

सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
मेरी सहायता करे !

----------


## calvitf

> अरे गज्जब!!
> 
> अद्भुत चित्र है। आपसे प्रेरित होकर ही मैंने कल की कहानी में बेकर स्ट्रीट का चित्र पेश किया था और आज भी करूँगा।


मित्र धन्यवाद 

किन्तु परन्तु ……… सारे चित्रो की जिम्मेदारी मुझे ही निभाने दो 

मेरी आग्रह है 

मेरे पास कुछ विडियो भी है

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई यदि कहानी के साथ ही, उचित प्रसंग पर उचित चित्र पोस्ट करने की जिम्मेदारी मुझे भी संभालने दीजिए। आप कहानी के अतिरिक्त जो दुर्लभ चित्र है वो पोस्ट कीजिए।

----------


## calvitf

> भाई यदि कहानी के साथ ही, उचित प्रसंग पर उचित चित्र पोस्ट करने की जिम्मेदारी मुझे भी संभालने दीजिए। आप कहानी के अतिरिक्त जो दुर्लभ चित्र है वो पोस्ट कीजिए।



मित्र आपका सुत्र है और आपका निर्णय सर्वोपरि है 

वैसे हमने तीन राते जाग कर लगभग 80-90 पिक्चर और 

चलचित्र एकत्र किया है

----------


## calvitf

शरलॉक होम्स के दिवानो के लिए ……………





-: विशेष अनुरोध :-

सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी 
जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे 
मेरी सहायता करे !

----------


## calvitf

शरलॉक होम्स की दिवानगी को देखते हुए गुगल ने भी 22 मई 2006 को दिवानो को तोहफ़ा दिया ………



-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे मेरी सहायता करे !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> शरलॉक होम्स की दिवानगी को देखते हुए गुगल ने भी 22 मई 2006 को दिवानो को तोहफ़ा दिया ………
> 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे मेरी सहायता करे !


भाई कैलविट एफ जी, आपके द्वारा प्रदर्शित सभी चित्रों में से यह चित्र मुझे सबसे अच्छा लगा है। इसके लिए आपको सम्मान कल तक अवश्य दूँगा। उस दिन ऐसा क्या खास था?

----------


## calvitf

> भाई कैलविट एफ जी, आपके द्वारा प्रदर्शित सभी चित्रों में से यह चित्र मुझे सबसे अच्छा लगा है। इसके लिए आपको सम्मान कल तक अवश्य दूँगा। उस दिन ऐसा क्या खास था?


मित्र इसका रहस्य जानने के लिए आप अपने द्वारा रचित यह पढे http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=12324&page=2

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे गज्जब!!

तो इस दिन क्या हुआ था याद आ ही गया। यदि आज आप यह चित्र न पोस्ट करते तो मैं तो भूल ही गया होता।
बैड भाई! देख रहे हो ना? मैंने ही लिखा था और मेरी ही हवा निकल गई!! ही ही ही हा हा हा.........

----------


## calvitf

> अरे गज्जब!!
> 
> तो इस दिन क्या हुआ था याद आ ही गया। यदि आज आप यह चित्र न पोस्ट करते तो मैं तो भूल ही गया होता।
> बैड भाई! देख रहे हो ना? मैंने ही लिखा था और मेरी ही हवा निकल गई!! ही ही ही हा हा हा.........


क्या हवा ऐसे निकली थी …

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक तारा, दो तारा, गुब्बारा!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

_हू हू ही हा हा..............
जिन्न हाज़िर है मेरे आक़ा.......
दोस्तों हाज़िर हूँ मैं लेकर आपकी मनपसंद कहानियों वाले सूत्र में, वर्तमान में चल रहे एक उपन्यास का अगला भाग लेकर......_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_मित्रों! अब तक आपने पढ़ा है कि होम्स और वाटसन की मुलाक़ात होती है और वाटसन होम्स को माकान साझा करने के लिए ऑफर देता है जिसे होम्स सहर्ष स्वीकार कर लेता है और फिर शुरू होता है दौर अपनी अपनी बुराइयाँ कहने का।
अब आगे का भाग......_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_दोस्तों! आज की कहानी में हम यह पढ़ेंगे कि ..........................
खुद ही पता कर लो, कहानी पढ़ कर........ ही हा हा हा:rofl:_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_अध्याय 2
The Science of Deduction


गत भाग से आगे.....................









जैसा कि उसने कहा था हम अगले दिन मिले, और बेकर स्ट्रीट के मकान नंबर 221B
में कमरों का अवलोकन किया, जिनका कि उसने हमारी पिछली मुलाक़ात में जिक्र किया था। उनमें दो आरामदायक बेड रूम और एक बड़ी, हवादार बैठक थी, बड़ी मेहनत से सुसज्जित किए गए दो और दो बड़ी खिड़कियों से रोशनी का प्रबंध किया गया था। अपार्टमेंट्स हर तरह से वांछनीय थे और हम दोनों के बीच इतनी आसान शर्तों पर बांटे गए थे कि मौके पर ही उस सौदे का निष्कर्ष निकाल लिया गया और हमने तुरंत घर अपने अधिकार में ले लिया। उसी शाम मैंने होटल से अपना सामान वहाँ ले लिया और अगली सुबह शरलॉक होम्स ने सामान ले रूप में कुछ डिब्बों और चमड़े के अपने सन्दूक के साथ मेरा अनुसरण किया। एक या दो दिन हम अपने सामान को अनपैक करने और उसे उचित जगह पर लगाने में व्यस्त रहे।





और दोस्तों यह है 221B बेकर स्ट्रीट का नक्शा........ फ्लोर प्लान............
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_यह सब पूरा करने के बाद, धीरे-धीरे हमने वहाँ सेटल होना शुरू कर दिया और साथ ही खुद को माहौल के अनुरूप ढालने लगे। वास्तव में साथ रहने के लिए होम्स एक बुरा आदमी नहीं था और उसके साथ रहना कठिन नहीं था। वह शांत किस्म का था और उसकी आदतें नियमित थीं। रात में दस बजे के बाद वह न के बराबर जागता था और सुबह मेरे उठने से पहले ही नाश्ता कर बाहर जा चुका होता था। कभी वह अपना दिन लेब में बिताता तो कभी प्रयोग के लिए बने अलग कमरों में, और कभी-कभी वह लंबी दूरी तक पैदल चलता था जिससे वह शहर के दूर के हिस्सों में पहुँच जाता था। जब उस पर काम की धुन सवार होती थी तो उसकी ऊर्जा देखने लायक होती थी; लेकिन अब एक बार फिर एक रिएक्शन उसे अपने प्रभाव में ले लेगा और वह कई दिनों तक सुबह से शाम तक, बैठक के सोफ़े पर पड़ा रहेगा, बिना कुछ बोले और बिना अपना कोई भी अंग हिलाए। इन अवसरों पर मैंने उसकी आँखों में एक स्वप्निल, कुछ खाली सा भाव नोटिस किया है, मुझे संदेह होने लगा कि वह किसी प्रकार के मादक पदार्थों का आदी है।जैसे-जैसे दिन गुजरते गए उसके प्रति मेरी रूचि और उसके जीवन के लक्ष्यों के बारे में जिज्ञासा धीरे-धीरे बढ़ने और गहरी होने लगी। उसकी खुद कीपर्सनेलिटी ऐसी थी कि किसी भी निरीक्षक का ध्यान अचानक खींच सकती थी। उसकी लंबाई शायद ही छह फीट से ज्यादा होगी और तो और वह जरूरत से ज्यादा पतला था, जो उसे काफी लंबा बना देते था। उसकी आँखें तेज और भेदी थी, और उसकी पतली, बाज की तरह नाक, उसके निर्णयों और सतर्कता को अभिव्यक्त करती थी। उसकी ठोड़ी भी चौड़ी और सब कुछ बयां करने वाली थी, जो दृढ़निश्चयी व्यक्ति की निशानी थी। उसके हाथ हमेशा स्याही और रसायनों के दाग से रंगे रहते थे, वस्तुओं को हेंडल करने में वह असाधारण रूप से दक्ष था, यह मैंने कई बार देखा था जब वह अपने नाजुक, दार्शनिक उपकरणो से छेड़छाड़ कर रहा था।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_पाठक मुझे एक निराश, व्यस्त व्यक्ति मान सकते हैं, जबकि मैं खुद मानता हूँ इस आदमी ने मेरी जिज्ञासा को बहुत प्रेरित किया है और कितनी ही बार मैंने, उसकी चुप्पी को जिससे वह खुद चिंतित है, तोड़ने का प्रयास किया है। निर्णय लेने से पहले, यह ध्यान में रखें कि मेरी ज़िंदगी कितनी व्यर्थ थी और अपना ध्यान केन्द्रित करने के लिए मेरे पास कोई मुद्दा नहीं था। मेरे स्वास्थ्य ने मुझे तब तक कोई भी खतरा लेने से रोका, जब तक कि मौसम असाधारण रूप से गड़बड़ था, और मेरा कोई दोस्त भी नहीं था जो मुझसे मिलने आए और दैनिक जीवन की मेरी एकरसता तोड़े। इन परिस्थितियों में मैंने अपने साथी के छोटे से रहस्य को बड़ी बेसब्री से सुलझाने में अपना बहुत सा समय बिताया।





जारी है........................_

----------


## calvitf

*221B बेकर स्ट्रीट का का चित्र ………………*

----------


## calvitf

*221B बेकर स्ट्रीट का मोनो ………



*-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे मेरी सहायता करे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *221B बेकर स्ट्रीट का मोनो ………
> 
> 
> 
> *-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बड़ाने मे मेरी सहायता करे


मोनो क्या होता है भाई जी?

----------


## calvitf

> मोनो क्या होता है भाई जी?


लोगो कहते है ………… निसान जैसे यह ………

----------


## satya_anveshi

> लोगो कहते है ………… निसान जैसे यह ………


ओके, आई हेव गॉट इट!!!

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति...........

----------


## calvitf

एक लोगो यह भी देखो------------

----------


## deepa rai

gud one.........


> *221B बेकर स्ट्रीट का का चित्र ………………*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> एक लोगो यह भी देखो------------


ऐसा प्रतीत होता है, जैसे यह एक दरवाजे पर से लिया गया चित्र है। क्यूँ सही कहा ना?

----------


## calvitf

> बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति...........


आने और टिप्पणी के लिए ………………धन्यवाद

----------


## deepa rai

क्या बात क्या बात 


> एक लोगो यह भी देखो------------

----------


## satya_anveshi

दीपा जी सूत्र पर आने और हमारा उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है लगे रहिये

----------


## deepa rai

welcome...............


> आने और टिप्पणी के लिए ………………धन्यवाद

----------


## deepa rai

welcome....................


> दीपा जी सूत्र पर आने और हमारा उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## deepa rai

गति देते रहे इस सूत्र को

----------


## calvitf

> क्या बात क्या बात


दीपा जी आप भी लगता है इनकी दिवानी है खास आप के लिये………

----------


## deepa rai

मित्र  गति देते रहे इस सूत्र को....


> दीपा जी सूत्र पर आने और हमारा उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## deepa rai

धन्यवाद।....................


> दीपा जी आप भी लगता है इनकी दिवानी है खास आप के लिये………

----------


## calvitf

इस लड़की का जिक्र भी हमारे मित्र बेन टेन जी अगली कहानियो मे करेगे …………ध्यान से देख कर मन मए बैठा ले 



-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> इस लड़की का जिक्र भी हमारे मित्र बेन टेन जी अगली कहानियो मे करेगे …………ध्यान से देख कर मन मए बैठा ले 
> 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे


यह लड़की कौन है? इसका रहस्योद्घाटन करने के लिए मैं बहुत बेताब हूँ और चाहता हूँ कि जल्द से जल्द उस कहानी तक पहुँच जाऊँ जहाँ यह आएगी। वैसे मेरे अंदाज से इसका नाम 'आई' से शुरू होता है। क्यों कैलविट भाई इसे एक रहस्य बनाकर रखा जाए??

----------


## calvitf

> यह लड़की कौन है? इसका रहस्योद्घाटन करने के लिए मैं बहुत बेताब हूँ और चाहता हूँ कि जल्द से जल्द उस कहानी तक पहुँच जाऊँ जहाँ यह आएगी। वैसे मेरे अंदाज से इसका नाम 'आई' से शुरू होता है। क्यों कैलविट भाई इसे एक रहस्य बनाकर रखा जाए??


हा ह ह हा  जासुसी कहानियॉ मे तो रहस्य ही रहस्य होते है ……………………इस रहस्य को खोलने के लिए बहुत लोग आयेगे

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो आप लोगो ने लेखक का घर तो देखा ही और यह है ग्रूमब्रिज स्थान सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल का अध्ययन कक्ष जहाँ से दुनिया मे तहलका मचाने वाला जासुस शरलॉक होम्स हर नई कहानी मे नया रुप धारण करके निकलता था 


-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे

----------


## calvitf

*सर आर्थर इग्नाशियस कॉनन डॉयल* की दुसरी पत्नी लुईसा और इनसे पैदा हुए तीन बच्चे डेनिस ,एड्रियन ,जीन लेना 



-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे

----------


## calvitf

सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल की 1900 की एक फ़ोटो

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> यह लड़की कौन है? इसका रहस्योद्घाटन करने के लिए मैं बहुत बेताब हूँ और चाहता हूँ कि जल्द से जल्द उस कहानी तक पहुँच जाऊँ जहाँ यह आएगी। वैसे मेरे अंदाज से इसका नाम 'आई' से शुरू होता है। क्यों कैलविट भाई इसे एक रहस्य बनाकर रखा जाए??


आह ये प्यार भी जो न करवा दे ............. एक मर्द के बच्चे से............... अब वो चाहे जासूस शिरोमणि ही क्यों न हो...........

----------


## calvitf

लोकप्रिय शरलॉक होम्स के किरदार के रचयिता सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल की कुछ और फ़ोटो



-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> लोकप्रिय शरलॉक होम्स के किरदार के रचयिता सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल की कुछ और फ़ोटो
> 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे


कॉनन डॉयल कोई फौजी तो नहीं थे लेकिन फिर भी कपड़े ऐसे ही पहनते। ऐसी कोई फैशन रही होगी उस समय! ही हा हा.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आह ये प्यार भी जो न करवा दे ............. एक मर्द के बच्चे से............... अब वो चाहे जासूस शिरोमणि ही क्यों न हो...........


आओ सुनाऊँ प्यार की एक कहानी,
एक था लड़का, एक थी लड़की दीवानी।
आचार्य के चेहरे पर एक रहस्यमयी मुस्कान देख सकता हूँ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आओ सुनाऊँ प्यार की एक कहानी,
> एक था लड़का, एक थी लड़की दीवानी।
> आचार्य के चेहरे पर एक रहस्यमयी मुस्कान देख सकता हूँ।



central 14central 14central 14central 14

----------


## calvitf

लोकप्रिय शरलॉक होम्स के किरदार के रचयिता सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल की पेंटिंग से तैयार एक फ़ोटो…


-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

अरे दोस्तों.......... 

एक बहुत बड़ी गलती हो गयी.......... मेरे किसी मित्र ने मुझसे एक पुस्तक मांगी । लेकिन मैं उन मित्र का नाम भूल गया और वो पीएम डिलीट हो गया जिसमे उनका नाम था। मित्र प्लीज मुझे छमा कर दोबारा पीएम कर दो ताकि मै आपको आपकी चाहिए पुस्तक भेज सकूँ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

होल्म्स साहब इस बेचारे आचार्य की मदद करो उस मित्र को खोजने मे...........

----------


## badboy123455

> इस लड़की का जिक्र भी हमारे मित्र बेन टेन जी अगली कहानियो मे करेगे …………ध्यान से देख कर मन मए बैठा ले 
> 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे


*नाम तो मुझे पता हे ,यही तो एक लड़की हे जिसने होम्स को भी हरा दिया* :o:):(:(

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्रो आप लोगो ने लेखक का घर तो देखा ही और यह है ग्रूमब्रिज स्थान सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल का अध्ययन कक्ष जहाँ से दुनिया मे तहलका मचाने वाला जासुस शरलॉक होम्स हर नई कहानी मे नया रुप धारण करके निकलता था 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे



*बहुत अच्छे और दुर्लभ चित्र पोस्ट कर रहे हो मित्र ,हार्दिक आभार* 




> अरे दोस्तों.......... 
> 
> एक बहुत बड़ी गलती हो गयी.......... मेरे किसी मित्र ने मुझसे एक पुस्तक मांगी । लेकिन मैं उन मित्र का नाम भूल गया और वो पीएम डिलीट हो गया जिसमे उनका नाम था। मित्र प्लीज मुझे छमा कर दोबारा पीएम कर दो ताकि मै आपको आपकी चाहिए पुस्तक भेज सकूँ।





> होल्म्स साहब इस बेचारे आचार्य की मदद करो उस मित्र को खोजने मे...........


*
लो बेन भाई मेरा मतलब होम्स भाई एक केस तो मिल गया :cool::cool:

वाटसन केस रीओपंड
*

----------


## calvitf

> कॉनन डॉयल कोई फौजी तो नहीं थे लेकिन फिर भी कपड़े ऐसे ही पहनते। ऐसी कोई फैशन रही होगी उस समय! ही हा हा.........


पता नही फ़ैसन था या कोई माल को पटाने के लिए सजते थे ……… क्यो की सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल एक साथ दो-दो बीबीयो का मजा लिया करते थे

----------


## calvitf

> *बहुत अच्छे और दुर्लभ चित्र पोस्ट कर रहे हो मित्र ,हार्दिक आभार* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> लो बेन भाई मेरा मतलब होम्स भाई एक केस तो मिल गया :cool::cool:
> 
> वाटसन केस रीओपंड
> *


धन्यवाद मित्र ……………………बस प्रोत्साहन से दम बनाते रहिए

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्रो आप लोगो ने लेखक का घर तो देखा ही और यह है ग्रूमब्रिज स्थान सर आर्थर कॉनन डॉयल का अध्ययन कक्ष जहाँ से दुनिया मे तहलका मचाने वाला जासुस शरलॉक होम्स हर नई कहानी मे नया रुप धारण करके निकलता था 
> 
> 
> -: विशेष अनुरोध :-
> सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे


हम्म........... मतलब कि ये एक 'लेबर रूम' भी है और एक 'मेक-अप रूम' भी..............................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> होल्म्स साहब इस बेचारे आचार्य की मदद करो उस मित्र को खोजने मे...........





> *
> लो बेन भाई मेरा मतलब होम्स भाई एक केस तो मिल गया :cool::cool:
> 
> वाटसन केस रीओपंड
> *


हाँ तो वाटसन......... तैयार हो????????????????????????central 41

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा प्रयास हो रहा है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छा प्रयास हो रहा है।


धन्यवाद सुरेश भाई.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

*आज कोई कॉपी पेस्ट नहीं हो रहा है 4u जी, और न ही कॉपी राइट का उल्लंघन............
ही ही हा..........
बुरा न मानो होली है..............
ही ही हा हा...........*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*दोस्तों! आप सभी को होली की शुबकामनाएँ देने के साथ ही मैं आज के भागों की पोस्टिंग भी शुरू कर रहा हूँ।
कल के भाग में हमने पढ़ा था कि वाटसन और होम्स दोनों बेकर स्ट्रीट के अपने नए मकान में शिफ्ट तो हो जाते हैं, लेकिन उनका कोई दोस्त नहीं है जो उनसे मिलने आए। वाटसन तो पहले से ही बीमार है इस कारण वह इस अकेलेपन से और भी ज्यादा परेशान है और वह इस परेशानी का हल ढूँढता है होम्स की ज़िंदगी में। अब आगे.......*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*आज की कहानी में डॉ वाटसन होम्स की ज़िंदगी से जुड़े कुछ अनछुए पहलुओं को उजागर करेगा तो वहीं दूसरी ओर आज हमें होम्स की एक नई थ्योरी जानने को मिलेगी।
शुरू करते हैं.................*

----------


## satya_anveshi

_








गत भाग से आगे.............................





वह चिकित्सा विज्ञान नहीं पढ़ रहा था। एक सवाल के जवाब में उसने खुद उस पॉइंट पर स्टेमफोर्ड के विचार की पुष्टि की थी। न ही तो वह कोई ऐसा कोर्स कर रहा था जो उसे विज्ञान या अन्य किसी मान्यता प्राप्त स्ट्रीम की डिग्री देकर शिक्षित वर्ग में लाकर खड़ा कर दे। अभी तक कुछ विषयों के अध्ययन के लिए उसका उत्साह उल्लेखनीय था, और एक विशेष सीमाओं के दायरे में उसका ज्ञान इतना असाधारण, पर्याप्त और सटीक था, कि उसकी टिप्पणियाँ मुझे चकित कर देती थी। कोई भी व्यक्ति इतना कठिन काम नहीं करेगा या इतनी सटीक जानकारी नहीं जुटाएगा, जब तक कि उसकी दृष्टि में उसका कोई उपयोग नहीं होगा। अनियमित पाठक शायद ही कभी अपने पढे हुए की सटीकता के लिए जाने जाते है। कोई भी व्यक्ति अपने दिमाग पर दबाव नहीं डालेगा, जब तक कि उसके पास ऐसा करने का कोई अच्छा कारण न हो।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

*उसकी अज्ञानता भी उतनी ही उल्लेखनीय थी जितना कि उसका ज्ञान। समकालीन साहित्य, दर्शन और राजनीति के बारे में उसे कुछ भी पता नहीं था। मेरे द्वारा थॉमस कार्लयले का नाम लिए जाने पर, वह झूठे अनुमान लगाने लगा, कि वह कौन हो सकता है और उसने क्या किया है। लेकिन मेरा आश्चर्य उस समय चरम पर पहुँच गया, जब मुझे अचानक यह पता चला कि सौरमंडल की कार्यप्रणाली के बारे में कॉपरनिकस सिद्धान्त भी उसे पता नहीं है। उन्न्सीसवी सदी का कोई सभ्य आदमी इसके बारे में न जानता हो कि पृथ्वी सूर्य के चारों और चक्कर लगाती है, यह बात मुझे बड़ी अजीब लगी, जल्दी से तो मैं इस पर विश्वास ही नहीं कर पाया।
और ये महाशय है थॉमस कार्लयले। ये महाशय एक स्कोटिश राइटर, शिक्षक और इतिहासविद थे।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“तुम कुछ चकित दिखाई दे रहे हो, “उसने मेरे आश्चर्य पर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा। “अब जो बात मैं जानता हूँ, वो ये है कि अपना सर्वश्रेष्ठ करने के लिए मुझे इसे भूल जन चाहिए।“
“इसे भूल जन चाहिए!”
“देखो,” उसने समझाया’ “मैं मानता हूँ कि मानव मस्तिष्क एक छोटी, खाली अटारी की तरह है, जिसे तुम्हें कुछ फ़र्नीचर चुनकर भरना है। एक मूर्ख व्यक्ति इस अटारी में वो सब कुछ भर लेता है, जो उसे मिलता है, इसलिए उनके काम की चीज़ इस भीड़ में कहीं दब जाती है, और ज़रूरत पड़ने पर वह उसे बामुश्किल ढूंढ पाता है। एक कुशल कामगार को देखो! वह इस मामले में वाकई सचेत है कि उसे अपने दिमाग की अटारी में क्या रखना है। उसके पास उन टूल्स के अलावा और कुछ भी नहीं होगा, जो उसके काम के है, लेकिन जो चीज़ काम की है, वो उसका एक बड़ा संग्रह रखता है और सब कुछ एक सही क्रम में। यह सोचना बहुत गलत होगा कि उस छोटी सी अटारी की दीवारें लचीली है और इन्हें आवश्यकतानुसार बढ़ाया जा सकता है। इस अटारी की सीमा पर निर्भर एक समय आता है, जब कुछ भी याद करने पर तुम पहले से याद कोई सूचना भूल जाते हो। यही सबसे महत्वपूर्ण है; इसलिए बेकार की बातों को यह परमीशन मत दो, कि वे काम के ज्ञान को, तुम्हारे दिमाग की अटारी से बाहर निकाल सके।“
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“लेकिन सौर प्रणाली!” मैंने विरोध किया।
लेकिन यह मेरे किस काम की?” उसने बेसब्री से बीच में ही मुझे टोक दिया। “तुम कहते हो कि हम सूर्य का चक्कर लगाते हैं, यदि हम चंद्रमा का चक्कर लगा रहे होते तो भी यह मुझे या मेरे काम को एक पैसा भी प्रभावित नहीं करता।“










क्रमशः...........................*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:
> 
> समस्त अन्तर्वासना के  सदस्यों एवं  उनके परिजनों को होली की  अनु ओबेरॉय की तरफ से मंगल कामनाएं.
> 
> श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे, हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


आपको भी हम सभी सूत्र पाठकों की ओर से होली मुबारक।

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो यही है ब्रेकर स्ट्रीट…………………

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो यह है आज का ब्रेकर स्ट्रीट का अन्डरग्राउन्ड रेलवे स्टेशन …………………



-: विशेष अनुरोध :-
सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले लोगों से आग्रह है कि चित्रो पर अपनी जानकारी अनुषार अपनी टिप्पणी करके सभी का ज्ञानकोश बढाने मे मेरी सहायता करे

----------


## simply_deep

*शरलॉक होम्स के चरित्र का बहुत है अच्छे से चित्रण किया गया है..*

----------


## calvitf

> *शरलॉक होम्स के चरित्र का बहुत है अच्छे से चित्रण किया गया है..*


मित्र सुत्र भ्रमण के लिये आभार

----------


## badboy123455

> *“लेकिन सौर प्रणाली!” मैंने विरोध किया।
> लेकिन यह मेरे किस काम की?” उसने बेसब्री से बीच में ही मुझे टोक दिया। “तुम कहते हो कि हम सूर्य का चक्कर लगाते हैं, यदि हम चंद्रमा का चक्कर लगा रहे होते तो भी यह मुझे या मेरे काम को एक पैसा भी प्रभावित नहीं करता।“
> 
> 
> क्रमशः...........................*




*
यही तो खासियत हे होमु [होम्स ]की ,
होम्स अपना दिमाग पल भर में बदल देते थे ,अभी किसी केस की गहराई से छान बिन कर रहे हे कुछ पल बाद किसी थिएटर में गानों का आनंद ले रहे हे ,तब वो जेसे केस को भूल ही जाते*

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरे को कहना क्या था बोल क्या दिया ,......होली हे जी :confused:[अब तक]]

होम्स जिस तरह हर काम की बात याद रखते थे और फालतू भूल जाते थे वो बहुत अच्छी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,आदत या ................काबिलियत थी उनकी :salut:

*

*और बेनु भाई को हेप्पी होली और अब तक वर्णन हेतु सम्मान*

----------


## salil1234

बढ़िया थ्रेड बनाया है बंधू...

----------


## calvitf

आयं य य य य -----------3 दिन से बेन टेन जी नही आ रहे है मित्रो किसी ने देखा है क्या ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आयं य य य य -----------3 दिन से बेन टेन जी नही आ रहे है मित्रो किसी ने देखा है क्या ?


तुमने बुलाया और हम चले आए,
जान हथेली पर ले आए रे हो......................
तुमने बुलाया और हम चले आए........

----------


## satya_anveshi

*दोस्तों! दो-तीन दिनों के इन्तजार के बाद मैं एक बार फिर से हाजिर हूँ आपके लिए लेकर शरलॉक होम्स की कहानियाँ........................
इतने दिन होली के पर्व में थोड़ा व्यस्त होने के कारण अनुवाद को समय नहीं दे पाया और आज भी थोड़ा ही अनुवाद कर पाया हूँ, इसलिए एक दो दिन मुझे ऐसे ही माफ करते रहें.............. जल्द ही पुनः ...............
मेरी अनुपस्थिति में कैल्विट भाई ने सूत्र का ध्यान रखा और आगंतुकों की आवभगत की, उनको धन्यवाद।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

_कहानी के पिछले भाग में आप ने पढ़ा था कि किस तरह होम्स एक छोटे कमरे का उदाहरण देकर समझाता है कि हमें अपने दिमाग में भी अनावश्यक जानकारी भरकर, महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी को बेदखल नहीं करना चाहिए। आज आगे....................
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

*कहानी के आज के भाग में हम लोग वाटसन को एक 'निराश' विश्लेषक के रूप में देखेंगे जो अपने निरीक्षण से कोई निष्कर्ष नहीं निकाल पाता है। और ज्यादा नहीं कहूँगा.............*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*



RECAP


वह चिकित्सा विज्ञान नहीं पढ़ रहा था। ................ कोई भी व्यक्ति अपने दिमाग पर दबाव नहीं डालेगा, जब तक कि उसके पास ऐसा करने का कोई अच्छा कारण न हो।.............................. 
मानव मस्तिष्क एक छोटी, खाली अटारी की तरह है, जिसे तुम्हें कुछ फ़र्नीचर चुनकर भरना है।.................... एक कुशल कामगार को देखो! वह इस मामले में वाकई सचेत है कि उसे अपने दिमाग की अटारी में क्या रखना है। उसके पास उन टूल्स के अलावा और कुछ भी नहीं होगा, जो उसके काम के है.

“लेकिन यह मेरे किस काम की?” उसने बेसब्री से बीच में ही मुझे टोक दिया। “तुम कहते हो कि हम सूर्य का चक्कर लगाते हैं, यदि हम चंद्रमा का चक्कर लगा रहे होते तो भी यह मुझे या मेरे काम को एक पैसा भी प्रभावित नहीं करता।“






अब आगे...............................













वह समय उसके काम के बारे में पूछने के लिए सही समय लग रहा था और मैं उससे पूछने ही वाला था, लेकिन उसके रवैये को देखते हुए मुझे लगा कि यह एक अप्रिय प्रश्न होगा। मैंने हमारे बीच हुए छोटे से वार्तालाप पर सोचना शुरू कर दिया। उसने कहा था कि वह ऐसा ज्ञान एकत्र नहीं करेगा जो उसके काम का नहीं है। इसका मतलब, वह जो कुछ भी जानता है, सब कुछ उसके काम का है। मैंने  अपने दिमाग में उन सभी बिन्दुओं को गिना, जो उसने मुझे बताए थे कि वो उनके बारे में काफी कुछ जानता है। यहाँ तक कि मैंने एक पेंसिल लेके उन्हें एक कागज़ पर लिख भी लिया था। जब मैंने दस्तावेज़ पूरा किया तो खुद को हंसने से नहीं रोक पाया।
यह कुछ इस प्रकार था-
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*शरलॉक होम्स............................. उसकी सीमाएं
1 साहित्य का ज्ञान- नहीं।
2 दर्शन- नहीं।
3 खगोल विज्ञान- नहीं।
4 राजनीति- कमज़ोर।
5 वनस्पति विज्ञान- परिवर्तनीय। बैलागेना, अफ़ीम और ज़हर का अच्छा, बागवानी के बारे में कुछ नहीं जानता।
6 भूविज्ञान- व्यावहारिक परंतु सीमित। एक ही नज़र में मिट्टियों को एक-दूसरे से अलग कर देता है। पैदल चलने पर पैंट पर लगे मिट्टी के दाग मुझे दिखाए और बताया कि लंदन के किस हिस्से में, ये उसकी पैंट पर लगे थे।
7 रसायन विज्ञान- गहरा।
8 एनैटॉमी- सटीक परंतु अलग-अलग।
9 सनसनीखेज साहित्य- अमिट। शताब्दी में घटित हुई प्रत्येक डरावनी घटना की प्रत्येक गहराई को जानता है।
10 वोयलिन अच्छा बजाता है।
11 अच्छा सिंगल स्टिक (लकड़ी से तलवारबाज़ी) प्लेयर, मुक्केबाज़ी में विशेषज्ञ और एक शानदार तलवारबाज़।
12 ब्रिटिश कानून का अच्छा, व्यावहारिक ज्ञाता।

प्रथम चित्र में शरलॉक होम्स सिंगल स्टिक कला का उपयोग करते हुए और दूसरे चित्र में इसके लिए काम ली जाने वाली छड़ियों की सेटिंग............*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*लिस्ट को पूरा पड़ने के बाद मैंने निराशा से उसे आग में फेंक दिया। “यदि मैं केवल यह पता कर पाता कि सभी कुशलताओं को मिलाकर आखिर वह क्या करना चाहता है, और ऐसी किस चीज की खोज कर रहा है जिसके लिए ये सब ज़रूरी है।“ मैंने अपने आप से कहा, “अभी एक बार तो मुझे ऐसा पता लगाने का प्रयास छोड़ ही देना चाहिए।“
मैं देखता हूँ कि मैंने अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से, वोयलिन बजाने की कला पर ध्यान दिया है। यह बहुत उल्लेखनीय थी, लेकिन इतनी ही विलक्षण जितनी उसकी अन्य उपलब्धियां। वह बहुत कठिन राग भी बजा सकता था, मैं अच्छी तरह से जानता हूँ क्योंकि मेरे आग्रह पर उसने Mendlesson की Lieder और कुछ अन्य पसंदीदा धुनें सुनाई थी। यदि केवल उसकी बात करें तो, शायद ही उसने कभी कोई धुन बनाई हो, या किसी जानी पहचानी धुन को बजाने का प्रयास किया हो। एक शाम, अपनी आराम कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए, वह अपनी आँखें बंद करेगा और अपने वोयलिन को लापरवाही से बजाएगा, जो उसके घुटनों पर पड़ा है। कई बार स्वर उदास और तेज होते थे। कभी स्वर शानदार और उमंग से भरपूर होते थे। ज़ाहिर है, वे उसके विचारों को, जो उस समय उसके मन में थे, की ओर इंगित करते थे, लेकिन क्या वह संगीत उसके विचारों से प्राप्त था या फिर एक तरंग या कल्पना का परिणाम था, इससे अधिक मैं और कुछ नहीं निश्चित कर पाया। मैंने इन परेशान कर देने वाले एकल गानों का विरोध कर दिया होता, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ क्योंकि वह उन्हें बीच में ही रोककर मेरी पसंदीदा धुनों की एक पूरी सीरीज़ सुना दिया करता था।





क्रमशः................








*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*माफ कीजिए दोस्तों आज इतना ही पोस्ट कर पाऊँगा.....:mepullhair: कल से थोड़ा ज्यादा करने की कोशिश करता हूँ।
शुभ रात्री................. शब्बाख़ैर....................... गुडनाइट..............central 14*

----------


## calvitf

होम्स की असली घोड़ागाड़ी यह है ----------------

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> होम्स की असली घोड़ागाड़ी यह है ----------------


मित्र ,

एक संशय है......... होम्स तो एक काल्पनिक किरदार है............ तो फिर उसकी घोडा गाड़ी असली कैसे हो सकती है............ 



कही ये डायल साहब की तो नहीं..........

----------


## satya_anveshi

_मैं हाजिर हूँ आज फिर से........ लेकर के आपकी पसंदीदा जासूसी कथाओं का संग्रह...................
दोस्तों आप का प्रोत्साहन थोड़ा कम मिल रहा है! क्या बात है, भई? क्या ऐसे? सूत्र पर जब आते हैं आप तो फिर एक-आध प्रविष्टि भी कर दिया कीजिए।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र ,
> 
> एक संशय है......... होम्स तो एक काल्पनिक किरदार है............ तो फिर उसकी घोडा गाड़ी असली कैसे हो सकती है............ 
> 
> 
> 
> कही ये डायल साहब की तो नहीं..........


नहीं नहीं आचार्य! जैसा कहानियों में वर्णन किया मिलता है, उसी के अनुरूप एक इक्का बनवाकर शरलॉक होम्स संग्रहालय में रखवाया गया है, और यह वही है।
शुक्रिया कैल्विट भाई! आप ऐसे ही चित्र पोस्ट करते रहिए..........................

----------


## satya_anveshi

_दोस्तों अब तक आपने पढ़ा कि होम्स कुछ विषयों में ज्यादा कुछ नहीं जानता है और इसका कारण भी होम्स पहले ही बता चुका है। इसके बाद हम होम्स का एक अन्य रूप देखते है जिसमें होम्स, वाटसन की पसंद की कुछ धुनें बजाकर वाटसन के गुस्से को शांत कर देता है और मेरे हिसाब से हर व्यक्ति में यह गुण होना चाहिए, जो आने वाली विपत्ति को पहले ही टाल सके।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_आज के भाग में आप वो पढ़ेंगे जिसका बैड बॉय भाई जी को और ओफकोर्स आप को भी बेसब्री से इंतजार है............................................  ..
तो देवियों और सज्जनों! आइए शुरू करते है.......... पंचकोटी महामानी कौन बनेगा करोड़पति
ओह्हो........................... गलती हो गई.... ये टैग लाइन तो KBC की है...._

----------


## satya_anveshi

_Recap







1 साहित्य का ज्ञान- नहीं।
 2 दर्शन- नहीं।

...............................
..............
मैंने इन परेशान कर देने वाले एकल गानों का विरोध कर दिया होता, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ क्योंकि वह उन्हें बीच में ही रोककर मेरी पसंदीदा धुनों की एक पूरी सीरीज़ सुना दिया करता था।




अब आगे..................




पहले सप्ताह के दौरान कोई हमसे नहीं मिला, और मैंने यह सोचना शुरू कर दिया कि मेरा साथी भी उसी तरह एक मित्रहीन व्यक्ति था जैसा कि मैं स्वयं था। वर्तमान में, हालांकि मैंने पाया कि उसके कई परिचित है, जो समाज के विभिन्न वर्गों से है। हल्के पीले रंग के चूहे जैसे चेहरे वाले और काले रंग की आँखों वाले एक साथी को मिस्टर लेस्ट्रेड के रूप में मुझसे मिलवाया गया, वह एक ही सप्ताह में तीन या चार बार आया था। एक सुबह एक जवान लड़की आई जिसने फैशनेबल ड्रेस पहन रखी थी और वो आधे घंटे या इससे भी ज्यादा समय रुकी। उसी दिन, दोपहर में भूरे बालों वाला, थका हुआ आगंतुक आया, जो एक यहूदी फेरीवाला लग रहा था और मुझे बहुत उत्साहित भी लगा और उसके ठीक पीछे एक लापरवाह, वृद्ध महिला आई। एक अन्य अवसर पर एक वृद्ध, सफ़ेद बालों वाले सज्जन ने मेरे साथी से मुलाक़ात की; तथा दूसरे अवसर पर अपनी वेल्वेट वाली वर्दी में रेलवे का एक कुली आया। जब इन लोगों में से कोई भी आता, शरलॉक होम्स बैठक के उपयोग की आज्ञा मांगता था, और मैं, बैठक के कमरे को त्यागकर, अपने बेडरूम में चला जाया करता था। उसने मुझे हुई परेशानी के लिए हर बार माफ़ी मांगी। “मुझे यह कमरा अपने व्यापार स्थल के रूप में उपयोग लेना पड़ता है,” उसने कहा। “और ये लोग मेरे क्लाइंट्स है।“ एक बार फिर मेरे पास एक पॉइंटलेस सवाल पूछने का अवसर था, और फिर मेरी विनम्रता ने मुझे, दूसरे व्यक्ति पर, अपना सीक्रेट बताने के लिए, दबाव डालने से रोक लिया। उस समय मुझे लगा कि ऐसा इशारा करने के लिए उसके पास जरूर कोई ठोस कारण रहा होगा, लेकिन उसने जल्द ही यह विचार त्याग दिया।














ये हैं मिस्टर लेस्ट्रेड......... इंस्पेक्टर जी. लेस्ट्रेड

पहला चित्र दो फिल्म कलाकारों का है............... इनहोने फिल्म मे मिस्टर लेस्ट्रेड का किरदार प्ले किया था। आप देखकर बताइए कि इंका मुंह चूहे जैसा है की नहीं.......................... ही ही हा:rofl:
दूसरा चित्र सिडनी पेजेट से लिया गया है जिसमें मिस्टर लेस्ट्रेड को एक संदिग्ध व्यक्ति को गिरफ्तार करते हुए दिखाया गया है।



_

----------


## satya_anveshi

*यह चार मार्च का दिन था, मुझे अच्छे से याद है, क्योंकि मेरे पास याद रखने के लिए एक अच्छा कारण है। मैं उस दिन हमेशा से कुछ जल्दी ही उठ गया था, और देखता हूँ कि होम्स ने अभी तक अपना नाश्ता ख़त्म नहीं किया था। मकान मालकिन मेरी रोज की देरी की आदतों की अभ्यस्त हो चुकी थी और इस कारण मेरी जगह नहीं रखी गई थी और न मेरी कॉफी ही तैयार थी। मानव जाति की अनुचित ढिठाई के साथ मैंने घंटी बजाई और यह संकेत दिया कि मैं तैयार था। फिर मैंने टेबल से एक पत्रिका उठाई और इसके ज़रिए टाइमपास करने का प्रयास किया, जबकि मेरा साथी चुपचाप अपना टोस्ट खा रहा था। एक लेख पर पेंसिल से निशान किया गया  था, जो उसके शीर्षक पर था और मैंने स्वाभाविक रूप से इसे पढ़ना शुरू कर दिया।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

_इसका शीर्षक कुछ महत्वकांक्षी था, “The Book of Life” (“जीवन की पुस्तक”), और इसमें यह दिखाने का प्रयास किया गया था की एक सतर्क आदमी, अपने रास्ते में आने वाले तथ्यों के एक सटीक और व्यवस्थित परीक्षण से कितना कुछ सीख सकता है। इसने मेरा ध्यान खींचा क्योंकि यह चतुराई और मूर्खता का एक असाधारण मिश्रण था। तर्क सत्यता के करीब और गहरा था, लेकिन तथ्यों के आधार पर निकाला गया निर्णय मुझे दूर की कौड़ी और अतिशयोक्ति लगा। लेखक ने दावा किया था कि एक क्षणिक अभिव्यक्ति, मांसपेशियों की एंठन या एक सरसरी निगाह डालने मात्र से ही किसी व्यक्ति के अन्तरिम विचारों की थाह ली जा सकती है। उसके अनुसार विश्लेषण और निरीक्षण करने के लिए प्रशिक्षित व्यक्ति के द्वारा गलती होना असंभव था। उसके निष्कर्ष यूक्लिड के बहुत से बयानों की ही तरह सटीक थे। उसके परिणाम, इसके बारे में न जानने वाले के लिए इतने चौंकाने वाले होंगे कि जब तक वे इस विधि के बारे में नहीं जानेंगे, तब तक वे उस निरीक्षक को एक जादूगर मानते रहेंगे।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

_“पानी की एक बूंद से,” लेखक ने कहा, “एक तर्कशास्त्री, बिना किसी चीज को देखे या सुने, यह निष्कर्ष निकाल सकता है कि वह अटलांटिक महासागर अथवा नियाग्रा के झरनों से संबन्धित है। इस तरह सम्पूर्ण जीवन एक बहुत बड़ी कड़ी है जिसकी प्रकृति तब पता चलती है जा हमें इसका कोई लिंक मिलता है। अन्य सभी कलाओं की ही तरह ‘तथ्यों के आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालना और विश्लेषण करना’ भी एक कला है जिसमें महारत केवल लंबे और धैर्यपूर्ण अध्ययन से ही पाई जा सकती है और जीवन इतना लंबा नहीं है कि वह किसी इंसान को, इसमें अधिकतम दक्षता हासिल करने की अनुमति दे। किसी मुद्दे के उन नैतिक और मानसिक पहलुओं, जो बड़ी-बड़ी चुनौतियाँ पेश करते है, पर ध्यान देने से पहले निरीक्षक को सामान्य और प्राथमिक समस्याओं के हल खोजने में माहिर होने से शुरुआत करने दो। निरीक्षक को, अपने साथी से मिलने पर, एक ही नज़र में उसके इतिहास, और व्यवसाय, जिससे वह जुड़ा है, के बारे में पता लगाना सीखने दो। इस तरह का अभ्यास बचकाना लग सकता है, यह निरीक्षण की क्षमता को निखारता है, और सिखाता है कि किसी निरीक्षक को क्या और कहाँ देखना चाहिए। किसी व्यक्ति की उँगलियों के नाखूनों से, उसके कोट की आस्तीन से, उसके जूतों से, उसकी पैंट के घुटनों से, उसके अंगूठे और तर्जनी उंगली की कठोरता या पतलेपन से, उसकी अभिव्यक्ति से, उसके शर्ट कफ से..................................... इन चीजों में से प्रत्येक के द्वारा किसी व्यक्ति के सीक्रेट्स का आसानी से पता लगाया जा सकता है। ये सभी तथ्य किसी सक्षम निरीक्षक को कुछ बता पाने में विफल हो जाए, यह लगभग अविश्वसनीय है।“_










क्रमशः................................  ..............







उपन्यास का अगला भाग यहाँ है।

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र ,
> 
> एक संशय है......... होम्स तो एक काल्पनिक किरदार है............ तो फिर उसकी घोडा गाड़ी असली कैसे हो सकती है............ 
> 
> 
> 
> कही ये डायल साहब की तो नहीं..........



मान्यवर शायद आपका संशय दूर हो गया होगा बेन-टेन जी द्वारा

----------


## calvitf

> नहीं नहीं आचार्य! जैसा कहानियों में वर्णन किया मिलता है, उसी के अनुरूप एक इक्का बनवाकर शरलॉक होम्स संग्रहालय में रखवाया गया है, और यह वही है।
> शुक्रिया कैल्विट भाई! आप ऐसे ही चित्र पोस्ट करते रहिए..........................


शुक्रिया मित्र बेन टेन जी आचार्य जी को चित्र के बारे मे बताने के लिए 

मित्र अपने चित्र संलग्न द्वारा डाले तो हमे भी दिखेगा

----------


## satya_anveshi

> शुक्रिया मित्र बेन टेन जी आचार्य जी को चित्र के बारे मे बताने के लिए 
> 
> मित्र अपने चित्र संलग्न द्वारा डाले तो हमे भी दिखेगा


क्या भाई आपको मेरा कोई भी चित्र नहीं दिखाई देता?? मोबाइल से हूँ तो क्या हुआ, अभी संपादित करके चित्र संलग्न करता हूँ।

----------


## calvitf

शरलॉक होम्स: एक विलक्षण व्यक्तित्व वाले की धमाल मचाने वाली छायाप्रति

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मान्यवर शायद आपका संशय दूर हो गया होगा बेन-टेन जी द्वारा



जी महोदय,

धन्यवाद,,,,,,,,,,,,,, मेरी जानकारी मे इजाफा करने के लिए..... मुझे नहीं मालूम था की ऐसा कोई म्यूज़ियम भी है...........

----------


## badboy123455

> _“पानी की एक बूंद से,” लेखक ने कहा, “एक तर्कशास्त्री, बि.................................. इन चीजों में से प्रत्येक के द्वारा किसी व्यक्ति के सीक्रेट्स का आसानी से पता लगाया जा सकता है। ये सभी तथ्य किसी सक्षम निरीक्षक को कुछ बता पाने में विफल हो जाए, यह लगभग अविश्वसनीय है।“_
> क्रमशः................................  ..............




*बहुत रोचक वर्णन चल रहा हे ...आगे का इंतजार हे मित्र*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *बहुत रोचक वर्णन चल रहा हे ...आगे का इंतजार हे मित्र*


ओए बैड भाई! आप भी शुरू कर दो अनुमान लगाना, धीरे धीरे तो महारथी हो ही जाओगे! ही हा हा.........

अब आप लोग इतने दिनों से यह उपन्यास पढ़ रहे हो, तो चलिए आप यह बताइए
1. यह लेख जो उस पत्रिका में छपा था, उसे किसने लिखा था?
2. क्या शरलॉक होम्स ने उस लेख को पढ़कर ही इस तरह तथ्यों के आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालना सीखा था?
3. क्या वाटसन इस लेख को पढ़कर शरलॉक होम्स की इस विलक्षण क्षमता के राज को जान जाएगा और फिर खुद भी यह कला सीख जाएगा, या फिर यह इसे केवल एक मूर्खतापूर्ण लेख मानकर इसे भूल जाएगा?
कृपया अपने जवाब शीघ्रता से, हमें इस पते पर भेजेँ, अरे नहीं इस सूत्र पर ही भेजेँ (गलती हो जाती है कभी-कभी)।

आप सभी पाठक इन सभी सवालों के उत्तर दें। मैं भी तो देखूं, आप अब तक जासूस बनने के कितने करीब पहुँचे हो या फिर अभी तक बाल्यावस्था में ही हो! ही हा हा.........

ये प्रश्न आपके लिए चुनौती है साब! आप में इसे हल करने की 'हिम्मत' और काबिलियत है कि नहीं? मेरे इस प्रश्न का उत्तर आप के जवाब पर निर्भर है।

आप के जवाब मिलने के बाद आज का भाग पोस्ट होगा। अब मुझे क्या हो गया है? मैं क्यों ऐसी बातें करने लगा? कहीं मैं सम्मान पाने और सूत्र पर आपके कमेन्ट्स के लिए लालची तो नहीं हो गया हूँ? मेरी इस बात का क्या कारण हो सकता है? ये भी आप ही की जिम्मेदारी है, देखता हूँ शाम तक होम्स के कितने दीवाने सही उत्तर दे पाते हैं।

----------


## calvitf

> जी महोदय,
> 
> धन्यवाद,,,,,,,,,,,,,, मेरी जानकारी मे इजाफा करने के लिए..... मुझे नहीं मालूम था की ऐसा कोई म्यूज़ियम भी है...........


आचार्य जी के साथ - साथ सभी मित्रो के लिए शरलॉक होम्स का संग्रहालय …………किताबो मे छपने वाला चित्र

----------


## calvitf

सभी मित्रो के लिए ब्रेकर स्ट्रीट मे स्थित शरलॉक होम्स का आज का संग्रहालय का 
मुख्य द्वार ……………

----------


## calvitf

सभी मित्रो के लिए ब्रेकर स्ट्रीट मे स्थित शरलॉक होम्स का आज का संग्रहालय के 
मुख्य द्वार के उपर लगा नीले रंग का लगा BLUE PLAQUE

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

बस इतना ही कहना है. .........................



गागर मे सागर भर दी.......

आज आपको सम्मानित नहीं कर पाने के लिए खेद ।

----------


## calvitf

> बस इतना ही कहना है. .........................
> 
> 
> 
> गागर मे सागर भर दी.......
> 
> आज आपको सम्मानित नहीं कर पाने के लिए खेद ।


आचार्य जी आपके लिये इस संग्रहालय का टिकट भी है जल्द ही आपको दुंगा

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे भाई! कोई मित्र मेरे प्रश्नों का भी उत्तर दीजिए। आचार्य, कैलविट भाई आप तो कम से कम कुछ बोलिए! बैड भाई जी और सुरेश भाई आप दोनों कहाँ हो? राजीव भाई तो शायद मुझ से ख़फा है, नहीं तो ऐसा थोड़े ही होता कि सूत्र पर आए और बिना कुछ कहे ही निकल लिए।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

अरे भाई.............. खुद ही तो कहते हो ............कम से कम कुछ बोलिए



ठीक है.................. नहीं बोलते...................................  .......... वैसे भी आचार्य तो बदनाम है............... फालतू बोलने के लिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अरे भाई.............. खुद ही तो कहते हो ............कम से कम कुछ बोलिए
> 
> 
> 
> ठीक है.................. नहीं बोलते...................................  .......... वैसे भी आचार्य तो बदनाम है............... फालतू बोलने के लिए।


आचार्य! लगता है आज आप मजाक के मूड में हैं। कोई बात नहीं.........
आप को बदनाम किसने किया, और कौन कहता है कि आप ज्यादा बोलते हैं? बदनाम तो मुन्नी हुई है और ज्यादा तो ससुर का नाती हमहूँ बोलता हूँ और वो भी खुलेआम।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

disclaimer : सभी जवाब अभी तक के पोस्ट के आधार पर लिखने का प्रयास है............ इसे कोई गंभीरता से ले तो अपने जोखिम पर ले............ हा हा हा ही ही 
1. यह लेख जो उस पत्रिका में छपा था, उसे किसने लिखा था?
एक लेखक ने..............

2. क्या शरलॉक होम्स ने उस लेख को पढ़कर ही इस तरह तथ्यों के आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालना सीखा था?
नहीं ........... अभी तो और किताबें पढ़नी पड़ेंगी। 

3. क्या वाटसन इस लेख को पढ़कर शरलॉक होम्स की इस विलक्षण क्षमता के राज को  जान जाएगा और फिर खुद भी यह कला सीख जाएगा, या फिर यह इसे केवल एक  मूर्खतापूर्ण लेख मानकर इसे भूल जाएगा? 
जवाब भविषय के गर्भ मे है

----------


## Badtameez

> अरे भाई! कोई मित्र मेरे प्रश्नों का भी उत्तर दीजिए। आचार्य, कैलविट भाई आप तो कम से कम कुछ बोलिए! बैड भाई जी और सुरेश भाई आप दोनों कहाँ हो? राजीव भाई तो शायद मुझ से ख़फा है, नहीं तो ऐसा थोड़े ही होता कि सूत्र पर आए और बिना कुछ कहे ही निकल लिए।


क्या बेन भाई लगता है दोहे में कहना पङेगा-
.
रूठे तोसे नाहिं हम, बक-बक मत कर भाय।
बेन टेन अब जानि ले, तू  मम हृदय समाय।।

----------


## badboy123455

> 1. यह लेख जो उस पत्रिका में छपा था, उसे किसने लिखा था?


*,,,,ये अभी तक बताया नही ....पर होम्स की तरह लिखा हे* 






> 2. क्या शरलॉक होम्स ने उस लेख को पढ़कर ही इस तरह तथ्यों के आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालना सीखा था?


*होम्स उस लेख से सहमत अवश्य हे पर ये कला उसने उस लेख से नही सीखी* 



> 3. क्या वाटसन इस लेख को पढ़कर शरलॉक होम्स की इस विलक्षण क्षमता के राज को जान जाएगा और फिर खुद भी यह कला सीख जाएगा, या फिर यह इसे केवल एक मूर्खतापूर्ण लेख मानकर इसे भूल जाएगा?



*वाटसन इसे मूर्खतापूर्ण तो नही मानेगा ,भूलेगा भी नही,पर ये कला सीख नही पायेगा* 
३

----------


## badboy123455

> ओए बैड भाई! आप भी शुरू कर दो अनुमान लगाना, धीरे धीरे तो महारथी हो ही जाओगे! ही हा हा.........
> [i
> 
> आप के जवाब मिलने के बाद आज का भाग पोस्ट होगा। अब मुझे क्या हो गया है? मैं क्यों ऐसी बातें करने लगा? कहीं मैं सम्मान पाने और सूत्र पर आपके कमेन्ट्स के लिए लालची तो नहीं हो गया हूँ? मेरी इस बात का क्या कारण हो सकता है? ये भी आप ही की जिम्मेदारी है, देखता हूँ शाम तक होम्स के कितने दीवाने सही उत्तर दे पाते हैं।
> [/size]


*इसका तो एक ही जवाब हे ,आपके अंदर का जासूस भी बाहर आ रहा हे धीरे धीरे* :):)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> [SIZE= 2]disclaimer : सभी जवाब अभी तक के पोस्ट के आधार पर लिखने का प्रयास है............ इसे कोई गंभीरता से ले तो अपने जोखिम पर ले............ हा हा हा ही ही 
> 1. यह लेख जो उस पत्रिका में छपा था, उसे किसने लिखा था?
> एक लेखक ने..............
> 
> 2. क्या शरलॉक होम्स ने उस लेख को पढ़कर ही इस तरह तथ्यों के आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालना सीखा था?
> नहीं ........... अभी तो और किताबें पढ़नी पड़ेंगी। 
> 
> 3. क्या वाटसन इस लेख को पढ़कर शरलॉक होम्स की इस विलक्षण क्षमता के राज को  जान जाएगा और फिर खुद भी यह कला सीख जाएगा, या फिर यह इसे केवल एक  मूर्खतापूर्ण लेख मानकर इसे भूल जाएगा?[/SIZE] 
> जवाब भविषय के गर्भ मे है


 ही हा हा.........
मजा आ गया आचार्य!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या बेन भाई लगता है दोहे में कहना पङेगा-
> .
> रूठे तोसे नाहिं हम, बक-बक मत कर भाय।
> बेन टेन अब जानि ले, तू  मम हृदय समाय।।


धन्यवाद सुरेश भाई।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *,,,,ये अभी तक बताया नही ....पर होम्स की तरह लिखा हे* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *होम्स उस लेख से सहमत अवश्य हे पर ये कला उसने उस लेख से नही सीखी* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बैड भाई आपने प्रयास किया बहुत अच्छा लगा। आप अपने निष्कर्ष के समर्थन में कुछ तर्क भी तो दीजिए तभी तो मजा आएगा।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

लेख स्वयं शरलॉक होम्स द्वारा लिखा गया था.........

लेखक अपने ही विचारो से प्राय: ही बहुत कुछ सीखता है। ऐसा आम होता है की हम कुछ सोच कर किताब लिखना शुरू करते है और अंत तक स्वयं अपनी विचार धारा को और सोचने का मसाला मिल जाता है जो की किसी अगली किताब की भूमिका होती है। 

वॉटसन - एक पाठक की तरह ही व्यवहार करेगा और कभी हाँ तो कभी नाँ करता रहेगा......... बसिकल्ली वॉटसन मे एक फ़ालोवर के सारे गुण है.......... जबकि होम्स मे एक लीडर के।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> लेख स्वयं शरलॉक होम्स द्वारा लिखा गया था.........
> 
> लेखक अपने ही विचारो से प्राय: ही बहुत कुछ सीखता है। ऐसा आम होता है की हम कुछ सोच कर किताब लिखना शुरू करते है और अंत तक स्वयं अपनी विचार धारा को और सोचने का मसाला मिल जाता है जो की किसी अगली किताब की भूमिका होती है। 
> 
> वॉटसन - एक पाठक की तरह ही व्यवहार करेगा और कभी हाँ तो कभी नाँ करता रहेगा......... बसिकल्ली वॉटसन मे एक फ़ालोवर के सारे गुण है.......... जबकि होम्स मे एक लीडर के।


आचार्य! आपको फायदा मिल रहा है! क्या बात है!
मेरे तर्क थोड़े भिन्न है परंतु अंततोगत्वा निष्कर्ष लगभग एक समान ही निकलता है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

लगता है मित्रों की रुचि इस सूत्र में कम और प्रश्नों का उत्तर देने में बिल्कुल भी नहीं है। कोई बात नहीं, आज अगला भाग पोस्ट करने की कोशिश करता हूँ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

कोई बात नहीं वत्स...........



वो क्या कहते हैं अँग्रेजी मेन ............ end justifies the means...............



तो रिज़ल्ट ठीक होना चाइए रास्ता कोई भी हो.....................

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्रों क्षमा करें, आज उपन्यास को आगे नहीं बढ़ा पाऊँगा, कल प्रातः काल जल्दी ही पोस्ट करूँगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> [size= 2]अब आप लोग इतने दिनों से यह उपन्यास पढ़ रहे हो, तो चलिए आप यह बताइए
> 1. यह लेख जो उस पत्रिका में छपा था, उसे किसने लिखा था?
> 2. क्या शरलॉक होम्स ने उस लेख को पढ़कर ही इस तरह तथ्यों के आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालना सीखा था?
> 3. क्या वाटसन इस लेख को पढ़कर शरलॉक होम्स की इस विलक्षण क्षमता के राज को जान जाएगा और फिर खुद भी यह कला सीख जाएगा, या फिर यह इसे केवल एक मूर्खतापूर्ण लेख मानकर इसे भूल जाएगा?
> 
> 
> देखता हूँ शाम तक होम्स के कितने दीवाने सही उत्तर दे पाते हैं।
> [/size]


मुझे प्रश्न पूछे हुए चौबीस घंटे से ज्यादा समय हो गया है, अब उनके उत्तर मैं स्वयं अपने तर्क के अनुसार देता हूँ।
1 इस लेख के संभावित लेखक हो सकते हैं- डॉ. जोसेफ बेल जिनके लिए सर डॉयल ने काम किया था और जो अपनी इस अद्भुत क्षमता के लिए जाने जाते थे, लेकिन उनका ज्ञान इस क्षेत्र में इतना विस्तृत नहीं था; यदि होता तो काल्पनिक किरदार की जगह वास्तविक और जीता-जागता एक इंसान प्रसिद्ध होता।
अब और कोई नहीं है जो इस लेख को लिखने का माद्दा रखता हो, अतः सुई आकर रुकती है होम्स के नाम के आगे।
2 दूसरे प्रश्न का उत्तर है नहीं, क्योंकि यह लेख तो पत्रिका में एक या दो सप्ताह पहले छपा होगा, ज्यादा से ज्यादा करें तो एक माह पहले छपा होगा; अब याद कीजिए स्टेमफोर्ड के कथन को, "बहुत से लोग यह जानना चाहते हैं कि आखिर कैसे होम्स यह सब पता कर लेता है।" आप समझ ही गए होंगे, शब्द 'बहुत से लोग' पर गौर कीजिए, होम्स बहुत से लोगों के समक्ष अपनी इस विशेषता का प्रदर्शन एक अथवा दो पखवाड़े में तो करने से रहा अर्थात् यह गुण उसमें पहले से ही मौजूद है, उसने कहीं से सीखा नहीं है।
3 तृतीय प्रश्न का जवाब है हाँ, वाटसन इसे एक मूर्खतापूर्ण लेख समझकर भूल जाना चाहेगा, क्योंकि उसने आरंभ में ही कहा है कि 'वह लेख चातुर्यता और मूर्खता का एक मिश्रण था' और जब वाटसन इसे एक बकवास लेख समझता है तो फिर वह इससे कुछ भी क्यों सीखेगा।

----------


## calvitf

> मित्रों क्षमा करें, आज उपन्यास को आगे नहीं बढ़ा पाऊँगा, कल प्रातः काल जल्दी ही पोस्ट करूँगा।


मुझे  कल का बेसब्री से इन्तजार रहेगा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

हमे इंतजार कितना ये हम नहीं जानते 

मगर जी नहीं सकते तुम्हारे बिना..............................

----------


## calvitf

> हमे इंतजार कितना ये हम नहीं जानते 
> 
> मगर जी नहीं सकते तुम्हारे बिना..............................


आचार्य हमे लगता है की अगली किताब के लेख बेन टेन जी ब्रेकर स्ट्रीट गये है ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य हमे लगता है की अगली किताब के लेख बेन टेन जी ब्रेकर स्ट्रीट गये है ~~~~~~~~~~


एक और अच्छा सूत्र ----------??????????????????????????

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मुझे  कल का बेसब्री से इन्तजार रहेगा





> हमे इंतजार कितना ये हम नहीं जानते 
> 
> मगर जी नहीं सकते तुम्हारे बिना..............................





> आचार्य हमे लगता है की अगली किताब के लेख बेन टेन जी ब्रेकर स्ट्रीट गये है ~~~~~~~~~~





> एक और अच्छा सूत्र ----------??????????????????????????


सॉरी............... माफ कर दीजिए, अब कभी लेट नहीं करूंगा...........

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज का भाग पेश करने जा रहा हूँ, लगभग तीन दिनों बाद.... थोड़ा नर्वस हूँ...

----------


## satya_anveshi

हाँ तो शुरू करते हैं पिछले भाग को थोड़ा रीकाल करने के साथ.........
पिछले भाग में आपने पढ़ा था कि वाटसन पत्रिका में एक लेख देखता है, जिसमें निरीक्षण के सिद्धान्त के आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालने की विधा को बताया गया है। यह कुछ-कुछ वैसी ही लग रही है, जैसा की हमने होम्स और वाटसन की पहली मीटिंग के दौरान देखा था, कैसे होम्स ने वाटसन को देखकर यह बता दिया था कि वाटसन अफगानिस्तान से आया है। याद आया कुछ?????
मैंने आपसे इस पर आधारित कुछ प्रश्न भी पूछे थे पर उत्तर मिले केवल तीन, जिसमें से भी एक मेरा था............. कोई बात नहीं अब आगे चलते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

तो आज के भाग में क्या होगा????????
सवाल तो अच्छा है, और उत्तर है निश्चित ही मैंने जो सवाल पूछे थे उनका उत्तर मिलेगा....................
तो क्या उत्तर है उन प्रश्नों के........ आइए जानते है.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

*


गत भाग से आगे...........................









“क्या मूर्खतापूर्ण बात है!” मैं पत्रिका को नीचे मेज पर पटकते हुए बोला, “मैंने ऐसी बकवास अपने पूरे जीवन में कभी नहीं पढ़ी है।“
“ये क्या?” शरलॉक होम्स ने पूछा।
“यह लेख,” मैंने अपनी चम्मच से इशारा करते हुए कहा और नाश्ता करने के लिए बैठ गया। “मैं देख रहा हूँ, तुमने पढ़ने के बाद इसे चिन्हित किया है। मैं इन्कार नहीं कर सकता कि यह चतुराई से लिखा गया है। हालांकि यह मुझे चकित करता है, लेकिन निश्चित ही यह आराम-कुर्सी पर पड़े रहने वाले किसी व्यक्ति की थ्येरी है, जिसने इन सभी विरोधाभासी बातों को अपने एकाकी अध्ययन से विकसित किया है। ये व्यावहारिक नहीं है। मैं चाहूँगा कि इसका लेखक रेल के तीसरे दर्जे के डिब्बे में हो और उससे अपने सभी साथी यात्रियों के व्यवसाय के बारे में पूछा जाए। मैं उसके खिलाफ़ एक हज़ार लगाऊँगा।“
“तुम अपना धन खो दोगे,” शरलॉक होम्स ने शांति से कहा। “वो लेख.........................................  ..................................................  ....................................... मैंने खुद लिखा था।“
“तुमने!”
“हाँ, मैंने निरीक्षण और उसके आधार पर निष्कर्ष निकालना; ये दोनों काम किए है। सिद्धान्त जो मैंने लेख में व्यक्त किए हैं और जो तुम्हें बकवास लगे है, वास्तव में अत्यंत व्यावहारिक है.......... इतने व्यावहारिक कि अपनी ब्रेड और चीज़ के लिए मैं इन्हीं पर निर्भर हूँ।“

*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“वैल, मेरा खुद का व्यापार है। मुझे लगता है कि, मैं पूरे विश्व में एक ही हूँ। मैं एक कंसल्टिंग डिटेक्टिव (परामर्शदाता जासूस) हूँ, अगर तुम समझ सको कि ये क्या है। यहाँ लंदन में बहुत से सरकारी जासूस हैं और निजी भी बहुत से है। जब ये साथी कोई गलती कर रहे होते है तो ये मेरे पास आते है, और मैं इन्हें सही राह दिखा देता हूँ। वे लोग सारे साक्ष्य मेरे सामने रख देते है, और सामान्यतः मैं, अपराध के इतिहास के अपने ज्ञान की सहायता से उन्हें सही करने के काबिल होता हूँ। आपराधिक घटनाएँ आपस में किसी परिवार की तरह जुड़ी होती है, और यदि एक हज़ार आपराधिक मामलों की पूरी जानकारी आपकी फिंगर टिप पर है, तो यह मुश्किल है कि आप उन हज़ार और इस नई पहेली को न सुलझा पाएँ। लेस्ट्रेड एक जाना पहचाना जासूस है। हाल ही में उसने एक जालसाजी के मामले में खुद को कन्फ़्यूज पाया, और यही कारण उसे  मेरे पास लेकर आया।“
“और वो अन्य लोग?”
“ज़्यादातर वे निजी जांच एजेंसियों द्वारा भेजे जाते है। वे सभी ऐसे लोग हैं, जो किसी कारण से संकट में है और थोड़ा परामर्श चाहते हैं। मैं उनकी कहानी सुनता हूँ, और वे मेरे विचार, और तब मैं अपनी जेब में फीस रख लेता हूँ।“
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“लेकिन क्या तुम्हारे कहने का मतलब है, कि तुम अपने कमरे को छोड़े बिना, किसी गुत्थी को सुलझा सकते हो, जिसमें वे लोग भी कुछ नहीं कर पाते है, जिन्होने इसकी पूरी डीटेल को अपनी आँखों से देखा है।
“बहुत बार, तुम कह सकते हो; इस मामले में मेरे पास अन्तर्ज्ञान है। जब कभी कोई अधिक जटिल केस आता है तो मुझे हिलना भी पड़ता है और चीजों को अपनी आँखों से देखना पड़ता है। तुम देख रहे हो, मेरे पास एक विशेष ज्ञान है, जिसे मैं समस्या पर एप्लाई करता हूँ, और वो मेरे लिए उस समस्या को सरल बना देता है। उस लेख में लिखे गए निष्कर्ष निकालने के वे नियम, जिनसे तुम्हें घृणा है, व्यावहारिक काम के दौरान मेरे लिए अनमोल है। मेरे लिए ओब्जर्वेशन एक दूसरी प्रकृति के समान है। तुम चकित लग रहे थे, जब मैंने हमारी पहली मुलाक़ात में ही तुम्हें बताया कि तुम अफ़गानिस्तान से आए हो।“
“तुमने बताया था, इसमें कोई शक नहीं है।“
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“कुछ नहीं जानते हुए भी मैं जान गया था, कि तुम अफ़गानिस्तान से आए हो। लंबे अभ्यास और पुरानी आदत के कारण विचारों की एक पूरी श्रृंखला मेरे दिमाग से इतनी तेजी से गुजर गई कि मैं बीच के पदों को जाने बगैर ही मैं इस नतीजे पर पहुँच गया, हालांकि ऐसे कई पद तो मौजूद थे। तार्किकता की श्रृंखला ऐसे शुरू हुई, ‘ये एक मेडिकल टाइप के सज्जन लग रहे है, साथ ही थोड़ा फौजी की तरह भी लग रहे है। साफ तौर पर एक आर्मी डॉ । वे अभी-अभी ऊष्णकटिबंधीय क्षेत्र से आए है, क्योंकि उनका चेहरा काला है लेकिन ये उनकी त्वचा का प्राकृतिक रंग नहीं है, क्योंकि उनकी कलाइयाँ गोरी है। वह कठिनाई और बीमारी से गुज़रे हैं, उनका थका चेहरा यह बात साफ-साफ कहता है। उनका बायाँ कंधा चोटिल है और वह इसे कड़ा-कड़ा और असामान्य ढंग से रखते हैं। क्या ऊष्णकटिबंधीय क्षेत्र में अंग्रेज़ फ़ौज का एक डॉ कठिनाई महसूस कर सकता है और अपने कंधे पर चोट खा सकता है? स्पष्ट ही अफ़गानिस्तान में।‘ विचारों के इस पूरे प्रवाह ने एक सेकेण्ड से ज़्यादा समय नहीं लिया। तब मैंने टिप्पणी की, कि तुम अफ़गानिस्तान से आए हो, और तुम चकित थे।“
“यह उतना ही सरल है जितना तुमने समझाया है,” मैंने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा। “तुमने मुझे एडगर एलन पोए के डुपिन की याद दिला दी। मेरा कोई मानना नहीं था कि ऐसे व्यक्ति कहानियों के बाहर भी होते हैं।“
शरलॉक होम्स उठा और उसने अपना सिगार (पाइप) जलाया।







क्रमशः...........................





कौन है डुपिन महोदय?
ये भी एक काल्पनिक किरदार थे और जासूसी का काम करते थे। इनका पूरा नाम था C. Auguste Dupin और ये किरदार 1841 में पहली बार सामने लाया गया एडगर एलन पोए के द्वारा। एक और बात, माना जाता है कि डुपिन ही पहला काल्पनिक जासूसी किरदार था और इसके बाद ही अंग्रेजी साहित्य में काल्पनिक जासूसी कथाओं की शुरुआत हुई।
एक स्केच देखिए-
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *“कुछ नहीं जानते हुए भी मैं जान गया था, कि तुम अफ़गानिस्तान से आए हो। लंबे अभ्यास और पुरानी आदत के कारण विचारों की एक पूरी श्रृंखला मेरे दिमाग से इतनी तेजी से गुजर गई कि मैं बीच के पदों को जाने बगैर ही मैं इस नतीजे पर पहुँच गया, हालांकि ऐसे कई पद तो मौजूद थे। तार्किकता की श्रृंखला ऐसे शुरू हुई, ‘ये एक मेडिकल टाइप के सज्जन लग रहे है, साथ ही थोड़ा फौजी की तरह भी लग रहे है। साफ तौर पर एक आर्मी डॉ । वे अभी-अभी ऊष्णकटिबंधीय क्षेत्र से आए है, क्योंकि उनका चेहरा काला है लेकिन ये उनकी त्वचा का प्राकृतिक रंग नहीं है, क्योंकि उनकी कलाइयाँ गोरी है। वह कठिनाई और बीमारी से गुज़रे हैं, उनका थका चेहरा यह बात साफ-साफ कहता है। उनका बायाँ कंधा चोटिल है और वह इसे कड़ा-कड़ा और असामान्य ढंग से रखते हैं। क्या ऊष्णकटिबंधीय क्षेत्र में अंग्रेज़ फ़ौज का एक डॉ कठिनाई महसूस कर सकता है और अपने कंधे पर चोट खा सकता है? स्पष्ट ही अफ़गानिस्तान में।‘ विचारों के इस पूरे प्रवाह ने एक सेकेण्ड से ज़्यादा समय नहीं लिया। तब मैंने टिप्पणी की, कि तुम अफ़गानिस्तान से आए हो, और तुम चकित थे।*


मित्रों अब तक तो आपको पता चल ही गया होगा कि आखिर कैसे होम्स ने वाटसन के बारे में जानकारी हासिल कर ली और थोड़ा अंदाजा भी हो गया होगा कि कैसे होम्स लोगों को पहली बार मिलने पर भी बिना कुछ पूछे, उनके बारे में काफी कुछ जान लेता था। आगे और भी रोचक  कारनमे होंगे, आप बस आते रहिए।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *
> 
> 
> गत भाग से आगे...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


हाँ तो वत्स ये लेख किसने लिखा.................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हाँ तो वत्स ये लेख किसने लिखा.................


ही ही ही होम्स ने।
आचार्य! मैं तो शुरू से ही कहता हूँ, आप भी कोई कम विलक्षण नहीं हो।

----------


## Badtameez

> ही ही ही होम्स ने।
> आचार्य! मैं तो शुरू से ही कहता हूँ, आप भी कोई कम विलक्षण नहीं हो।


सही बात है................

----------


## calvitf

> ही ही ही होम्स ने।
> आचार्य! मैं तो शुरू से ही कहता हूँ, आप भी कोई कम विलक्षण नहीं हो।





> सही बात है................


*सावधान …………… आचार्य को सच बताओ*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *सावधान …………… आचार्य को सच बताओ*


धवल भाई इसका क्या मतलब है??????????:mepullhair:

----------


## satya_anveshi

*दोस्तों! आज उपन्यास के आगे का भाग पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ.....*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*गत भाग में आपने पढ़ा था, होम्स वाटसन को उस लेख के बारे में कहता है कि उसने स्वयं वह लेख लिखा है, वाटसन थोड़ा चकित दिखाई देता है और आसानी से विश्वास नहीं कर पता है कि इस तरह कैसे कोई इतने सटीक अनुमान लगा सकता है!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


आज हम जो भाग पढ़ने जा रहे हैं, उसमें वाटसन का यह संशय काफी हद तक दूर हो जाएगा। तो चलें???????
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*



गत भाग से आगे.........................................  .










“इसमें कोई संदेह नहीं है, तुम सोचते हो डुपिन से मेरी तुलना करके तुम मेरी प्राशंसा कर रहे हो,” उसने कहा। “मेरे विचार से स्टेटस के मामले में डुपिन औरों से बहुत नीचे था। 15 मिनट की चुप्पी के बाद अपने मित्रों के विचारों को एक सही टिप्पणी से ताड़ने की उसकी कला, वास्तव में, बहुत दिखावटी और सतही है। निःसन्देह उसमें कोई विश्लेषणात्मक प्रतिभा थी, लेकिन जैसी पोए की कल्पना थी, वह वैसा एक असाधारण इंसान नहीं था।“
“क्या तुमने Gaboriau* का काम पढ़ा है?” मैंने पूछा। “क्या Lecoq**, कभी एक जासूस के रूप में तुम्हारे विचारों में आया है?”
शरलॉक होम्स ने उपहासात्मक लहजे में सांस ली। “Lecoq एक दुःखी और अपनी अयोग्यता के कारण गलतियाँ करने वाला इंसान था,” उसने क्रोधित सी आवाज में कहा; “उसकी सिफ़ारिश करने वाली एक ही बात उसमें थी, और वो थी उसकी एनर्जी। उस किताब ने मुझे बहुत असहज बना दिया था। सवाल था कि कैसे एक अज्ञात कैदी की पहचान की जाए। मैं इसे चौबीस घंटों में कर सकता था। Lecoq को इसे करने में छः महीने के आस-पास समय लग गया था। उस किताब को जासूसों के सीखने के लिए एक पाठ्य पुस्तक बना देना चाहिए............... ‘किस चीज से बचना चाहिए’…..।”











**Monsieur Lecoq, Émile Gaboriau की एक कृति था।  Monsieur Lecoq एक काल्पनिक फ्रेंच जासूस है।


*Gaboriau का पूरा नाम Émile Gaboriau है, जो19th-century के एक फ्रेंच लेखक और पत्रकार थे।
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*मेरे द्वारा जिन दो किरदारों की प्रशंसा की गई थी, उनके प्रति अभिमानपूर्ण रवैये को देखकर मुझे गुस्सा आ गया। मैं खिड़की की और चला गया। “यह साथी बहुत चतुर लगता है,” मैंने खुद से कहा, “लेकिन निश्चित ही वह बहुत अभिमानी है।”
“इन दिनों कोई अपराध और अपराधी नहीं है,” उसने शिकायत करने के अर्थ में कहा। “हमारे पेशे में किसी के पास दिमाग होने का उपयोग (फ़ायदा) क्या है। मैं अच्छी तरह से जानता हूँ, अपने नाम को प्रसिद्ध बनाने के लिए मेरे पास यह है। कोई आदमी ऐसा नहीं है और न ही कभी हुआ है, जिसने अपराध को जानने के लिए अध्ययन और अपने प्रकृतिक कौशल का एक साथ और समुचित उपयोग किया हो, जो मैंने किया है; और परिणाम क्या है? पता लगाने के लिए अपराध ही नहीं है, या, अधिक से अधिक इतने स्पष्ट मोटिव (उद्देश्य) वाले अपराध है, जिन्हें स्कॉटलेण्ड यार्ड का कोई भी अधिकारी जान सकता है।”
बातचीत की उसकी दुराग्रही शैली पर मैं अभी भी नाराज़ था। मैंने सोचा, अब बातचीत का विषय बदलना अच्छा रहेगा।
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“मुझे आश्चर्य है, वह साथी क्या ढूंढ रहा है?” मैंने एक मज़बूत शरीर वाले, सादा कपड़े पहने व्यक्ति की ओर इशारा किया जो धीरे-धीरे सड़क की दूसरी तरफ़ चल रहा था, और उत्सुकता से मकानों के नंबर देख रहा था। उसके हाथ में एक बड़ा, नीला लिफ़ाफ़ा था, और ज़ाहिर है कि वह एक संदेश वाहक था।
“तुम्हारा मतलब, मरीन (U.S. Marine अथवा किसी अन्य सेना की मरीन टुकड़ी) का एक सार्जेंट,” शरलॉक होम्स ने कहा।
“खुद की ही बड़ाई!” मैंने सोचा। “वह जानता है कि मैं उसके अनुमान को गलत प्रमाणित नहीं कर सकता।”
अभी तक मैं सोच ही रहा था कि उस आदमी ने वह मकान नंबर हमारे दरवाज़े पर ढूंढ लिया था, और तेज़ी से सड़क के पार भागा। हमने एक तेज़ दस्तक सुनी, एक गहरी आवाज़ और सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ते हुए भारी कदमों की आहट।
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“मिस्टर शरलॉक होम्स के लिए,” उसने हमारे कमरे में प्रवेश करते हुए कहा और वो पत्र मेरे मित्र के हाथ में थमा दिया।
यह होम्स के घमंड को दूर करने का मौका था। वह टिप्पणी करते वक़्त, थोड़ा दंभ मुझे उसकी बातों में नज़र आया था। “क्या मैं पूछ सकता हूँ, मेरे मित्र,” मैंने सौम्य आवाज़ में कहा, “आपका धंधा क्या हो सकता है?”
“द्वारपाल, सर,” उसने दो टूक कहा। “यूनिफ़ोर्म रिपेयरिंग को दी हुई है।”
“और तुम थे?” मैंने अपने साथी पर हल्की उपहासात्मक दृष्टि डालते हुए पूछा।
“एक सार्जेंट, सर, रॉयल मरीन लाइट इनफेन्ट्रि, सर। ठीक है सर।”
उसने अपनी एड़ियाँ मिलाईं, हाथ उठाया, सेल्यूट किया और चला गया।







क्रमशः..........................................*

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों! आज इतना ही पोस्ट कर पाऊँगा............ माफ कर दीजिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों! यदि आप इस सूत्र पर भ्रमण करने आते हैं तो कृपया अपने विचार भी रखिए।
आज एक मित्र ने मुझे सम्मान दिया परंतु अपना नाम नहीं लिखा, मित्र आप यदि यह पोस्ट पढ़ रहें है तो आपसे अनुरोध है, किसी को भी सम्मान देते समय टिप्पणी बॉक्स में अपना नाम जरूर लिखे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों! अब जब कभी भी मैं कहानी का अगला भाग पोस्ट करूँगा, उसमें होम्स की झोली में एक केस आएगा और फिर शुरू होगा असली रोमांच और आएगा कहानी पढ़ने का मजा।
अब आपको यह बताना है कि कैसे होम्स को एक नया केस मिलेगा, अपने अनुमान के आधार पर उत्तर जरूर दीजिएगा।

----------


## franky

> दोस्तों! अब जब कभी भी मैं कहानी का अगला भाग पोस्ट करूँगा, उसमें होम्स की झोली में एक केस आएगा और फिर शुरू होगा असली रोमांच और आएगा कहानी पढ़ने का मजा।
> अब आपको यह बताना है कि कैसे होम्स को एक नया केस मिलेगा, अपने अनुमान के आधार पर उत्तर जरूर दीजिएगा।


मित्र आप बहुत अच्छा कर रहे है....रेपो मेरी तरफ से..central 41:salut:

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत रोमांचक होता जा रहा हे बेन भाई*

----------


## calvitf

*शरलॉक होम्स: एक विलक्षण व्यक्तित्व
के बारे मे बिस्तार से जानने समझने के लिए
ब्रेकार स्ट्रीट स्थित संग्रहलय मे जाने का 
टिकट यहां प्राप्त कर ले :down:*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र आप बहुत अच्छा कर रहे है....रेपो मेरी तरफ से..central 41:salut:





> *बहुत रोमांचक होता जा रहा हे बेन भाई*



ये मेरे खुशी के आँसू है। आज बहुत खुशी हो रही है, ऐसे शब्द सुनने के लिए कान तरस गए थे मेरे। आप दोनों का धन्यवाद और आपको सम्मान क्योंकि आपने मुझे खुशी दी है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *शरलॉक होम्स: एक विलक्षण व्यक्तित्व
> के बारे मे बिस्तार से जानने समझने के लिए
> ब्रेकार स्ट्रीट स्थित संग्रहलय मे जाने का 
> टिकट यहां प्राप्त कर ले :down:*


धवल भाई आप भी इतने दिनों बाद सूत्र पर आए, आपका स्वागत करता हूँ आपको सम्मान देकर।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अ न्यू केस इज टू बी ओपन्ड वाटसन! बी प्रिपेअ..ड!

दोस्तों, आप भी तैयार हो जाइए क्योंकि आज मैं पहले केस की कहानी शुरू करने जा रहा हूँ।
इंतजार कीजिए!

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों! इंतजार खत्म............. (ही ही मुझे पता है आप इंतजार कर ही नहीं रहे हैं....)
अब गत भाग से आगे कहानी पोस्ट करूंगा.......

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज के भाग में शरलॉक होम्स को एक नया केस मिलेगा, बड़ा ही रोचक केस है॥ मर्डर का है या फिर चोरी-डकैती का? यह तो आपको पोस्ट पढ़ने पर ही पता चलेगा, तो लीजिए पढिए...........

----------


## satya_anveshi

*गत भाग से आगे......................................*






_Chapter 3
The Lauriston Garden Mystery (लोरिस्टन गार्डन का रहस्य)


मैं मानता हूँ, अपने साथी के सिद्धांतों की व्यावहारिक रूप से प्रामाणिकता का एक ताज़ा उदाहरण देखकर मैं बहुत चकित था। विश्लेषण करने की उसकी क्षमता के प्रति मेरे सम्मान में उल्लेखनीय रूप से बढ़ोतरी हुई। हालांकि अभी भी मेरे दिमाग में कहीं न कहीं यह संशय था, कि यह पूरा का पूरा घटनाक्रम पहले से ही तय किया गया था, मुझे चौंकाने का एक प्रयास, यद्यपि यह मेरी समझ से परे था कि मुझे प्रभावित करने के लिए उसके पास क्या कारण हो सकता था। जब मैंने उसकी ओर देखा, उसने पत्र पूरा पढ़ लिया था, उसकी आँखों में खालीपन था.... चमक का अभाव, जो यह दर्शा रहा था कि उसका दिमाग कुछ सोच रहा है।
“तुमने अभी यह निष्कर्ष कैसे निकाला?” मैंने पूछा।
“किसका निष्कर्ष?” उसने चिड़ते हुए पूछा।
“यही कि वह मरीन का एक रिटायर्ड सार्जेंट था।“
“मेरे पास इन छोटी बातों के लिए समय नहीं है,” उसने अशिष्टता से कहा; फिर एक मुस्कुराहट के साथ, “मेरी अशिष्टता के लिए माफ करना। तुमने मेरे विचारों की सीरीज़ को तोड़ दिया, लेकिन शायाद यह भी ठीक ही है। तो तुम वाकई देखने में असमर्थ थे कि वह आदमी मरीन्स का एक सार्जेंट था।“
“नहीं, वास्तव में।“
_

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“मैं यह कैसे जान गया, इसे समझाने से आसान तो इसे पता लगाना था। यदि तुम्हें दो और दो बराबर चार, प्रमाणित करने के लिए कहा जाए, तुम्हें थोड़ी कठिनाई होगी, जबकि तुम इसकी सत्यता को लेकर निश्चिंत हो। सड़क के उस पार भी मैं, उस साथी के हाथ के पीछे बना हुआ, नीले रंग का, लंगर का एक टैटू देख सकता था। यह समुद्र की ओर इशारा कर रहा था। उसका पोश्चर मिलिट्री मैन सा था और वैसी ही मूँछें। इस प्रकार मैंने सोचा वह  मरीन का एक आदमी हो सकता है। उस व्यक्ति को आत्म-महत्व का थोड़ा बोध था और नियंत्रण का एक निश्चित लहज़ा था। तुम्हें देखना चाहिए था कि उसने अपने सिर को कैसे रखा था और अपनी छड़ी को कैसे हिलाया था। एक शांत, सम्मानजनक, मध्यम आयु का व्यक्ति.............................  ... इन सभी तथ्यों ने मुझे यहाँ लाकर छोड़ दिया, अब मैं कह सकता था कि वह एक रिटायर्ड सार्जेंट है।“
“कमाल है,” मैं बोल पड़ा।
“सामान्य हो जाओ,” होम्स ने कहा, हालांकि उसके एक्स्प्रेशन्स से मुझे लगा कि वह मेरे आश्चर्य और स्पष्ट प्रशंसा करने पर खुश था। “मैंने अभी कहा कि कोई अपराधी नहीं है। लगता है मैं गलत हूँ................................ इसे देखो!” सार्जेंट द्वारा लाया गया पत्र उसने मेरी ओर फेंका।
“क्यों,” मैंने अपनी आँखें पत्र पर डालते हुए कहा, “यह तो भयानक है।”
“इसका मुद्दा सामान्य से कुछ अलग ही लगता है,” उसने टिप्पणी की। “क्या मेरे लिए तुम इसे ज़ोर से पढ़ सकते हो?”
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

और दोस्तों! हीयर वी गो एण्ड द चेस बिगिन्स.............................  ..............

----------


## satya_anveshi

*यह वह पत्र है जो मैंने उसके लिए पढ़ा..................................


“मेरे प्रिय मिस्टर शरलॉक होम्स...................... रात को ब्रिंक्सटन रोड पर 3, लोरिस्टन गार्डन में एक बुरी घटना घटित हुई। गश्त पर हमारे आदमी ने सुबह के लगभग दो बजे वहाँ प्रकाश देखा, और क्योंकि वह घर खाली था, उसे लगा कि ज़रूर कुछ गलत है। उसने दरवाजा खुला पाया, और आगे के फ़र्नीचर विहीन कमरे में एक सज्जन की लाश पाई, अच्छे कपड़े पहने हुए और उसकी जेब में कार्ड थे जिन पर, ‘एनोह जे. ड्रेबर, क्लीवलेंड, ओहियो, U.S.A.’ लिखा था। वहाँ कोई चोरी नहीं हुई थी और न ही वहाँ कोई सुराग था कि वह आदमी कैसे मारा गया। कमरे में खून के धब्बे है लेकिन उस आदमी के शरीर पर कोई घाव नहीं है। हम पूरी तरह से कनफ्यूज़ हैं कि कैसे वह व्यक्ति उस खाली घर में आया; वास्तव में यह पूरा घटनाक्रम एक पहेली है। यदि तुम बारह बजे से पहले कभी भी उस घर की तरफ़ आ सको तो मुझे वहीं पाओगे। मैंने हर चीज को उसकी हालत में ही छोड़ा है, जब तक कि आप नहीं आते हैं। यदि आप आने में असमर्थ हैं तो पूरी जानकारी मैं आपको दूंगा, और यदि आप अपनी राय मुझे देंगे तो यह बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी।
भवदीय....टोबीस ग्रेगसन।”*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*“ग्रेगसन स्कॉटलेंड यार्ड वालों में सबसे ज़्यादा होशियार है,” मेरे मित्र ने कहा; वह और लेस्ट्रेड दोनों ही बहुत अच्छे है पर मुजरिमों के लिए बुरे। वे दोनों तेज़ और ऊर्जावान है पर एक बुरी बात भी है। वे एक-दूसरे के विरोधी भी हैं। वे एक-दूसरे से इस कदर ईर्ष्या करते है जैसे कि दो पेशेवर हसीनाएँ आपस में करती हैं। यदि इस केस में दोनों को साथ काम करना पड़ा तो बहुत कुछ मज़ेदार होगा।“
जिस शांत तरीके से उसने ये सब कहा मैं चकित था। “इस समय निश्चित ही हमारे पास व्यर्थ गवाने के लिए एक पल भी नहीं है,” मैंने कहा, “क्या मैं जाकर तुम्हारे लिए एक बग्घी लाऊं?”
“मैं पक्का नहीं हूँ कि क्या मैं जाऊंगा। मैं ऐसा आलसी हूँ जो कभी ठीक नहीं हो सकता।“
“क्यों, यह तो एक ऐसा अवसर है जिसके लिए तुम तरस रहे थे।“
“मेरे प्रिय साथी, इससे मुझे क्या फ़र्क पड़ता है। मान लो कि मैं पूरा मामला सुलझा देता हूँ, तो तुम्हें भी पता है कि ग्रेगसन, लेस्ट्रेड और उनके साथी सारा श्रेय ले उड़ेंगे। यहाँ बात आती है एक अनौपचारिक पात्र होने की।“
“लेकिन वह तुमसे मदद मांग रहा है।“
“हाँ, वह जानता है कि मैं उससे बेहतर हूँ, और मेरे सामने वह यह मानता भी है; लेकिन किसी तीसरे के सामने बोलने से पहले वह अपनी जीभ कटवाना पसंद करेगा। हालांकि, हमें चलकर एक नज़र देख लेना चाहिए। मैं इसे खुद पूरी आज़ादी और अपनी ज़िम्मेदारी पर करूंगा। यदि मेरे पास कुछ और नहीं हुआ तो मैं उन पर हँस तो सकता ही हूँ। चलो!”
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*उसने अपना ओवरकोट खींचकर पहना, इतने एनर्जेटिक तरीके से कि ऐसा लगा, जैसे एक उदासीन व्यक्ति की जगह एनर्जी ने ले ली है।
“अपनी हैट पहन लो,” उसने कहा।
“तुम चाहते हो कि मैं चलूँ?”
“हाँ, यदि तुम्हारे पास करने के लिए कुछ अच्छा नहीं है।“ एक मिनट बाद हम एक बग्घी में थे, जो ब्रिंक्सटन रोड कि ओर जा रही थी।
यह कोहरे से ढकी और बादलों वाली सुबह थी, और एक धुंधले काले रंग का पर्दा घरों की छतों पर छाया था, जो कि नीचे की धुंधली सड़क का एक प्रतिबिंब लग रहा था। मेरा साथी अच्छे मूड में था तथा वोयलीन और इससे मिलते-जुलते अन्य वाद्ययंत्रों के बारे में बच्चों जैसे बातें कर रहा था। मेरी बात करें तो मैं चुप था, खराब मौसम और दुःखद घटना जिस पर हम काम कर रहे थे, ने मेरे मूड को खराब कर दिया।






क्रमशः................................  ...............*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*एक्स्ट्रा फ़ेक्ट्स.....................*

*दोस्तों! यहाँ लोरिस्टन गार्डन की कुछ फोटो दे रहा हूँ, लगता है बहुत सुंदर बागीचा है।



*
क्यों है की नहीं??

----------


## calvitf

कहानी के अनुषार......................... *लोरिस्टन गार्डन*

----------


## satya_anveshi

और यह नज़ारा है ब्रिंक्सटन रोड का

----------


## calvitf

अब फिर इंतजार करू अगले शेष भाग का

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अब फिर इंतजार करू अगले शेष भाग का


ही ही.....................
करना ही पड़ेगा, धवल भाई।

----------


## King mantoo

BenTen ji................
Bahut hi rochak prastuti

----------


## satya_anveshi

> BenTen ji................
> Bahut hi rochak prastuti


मंटू जी, सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है और उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद जी।

----------


## badboy123455

> *एक्स्ट्रा फ़ेक्ट्स.....................*
> 
> *दोस्तों! यहाँ लोरिस्टन गार्डन की कुछ फोटो दे रहा हूँ, लगता है बहुत सुंदर बागीचा है।
> 
> 
> 
> *
> क्यों है की नहीं??





> कहानी के अनुषार......................... *लोरिस्टन गार्डन*


*दोनों  लोरिस्टन गार्डन में बड़ा अंतर हे एक सुहाना हे एक भयानक:o::question:*

----------


## rajivlove2u

यदि आपकी आज्ञा हो तो मैं इन कथाओं को ब्लॉग पर लगा दूं

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यदि आपकी आज्ञा हो तो मैं इन कथाओं को ब्लॉग पर लगा दूं


मित्र मैं आपको यह अनुमति नहीं दे सकता, मुझे क्षमा कीजिए।

----------


## rajivlove2u

> मित्र मैं आपको यह अनुमति नहीं दे सकता, मुझे क्षमा कीजिए।


पर मित्र मेरे पर ʺशरलॉक होम्स की सर्वश्रेष्ठ कहानियांʺ की किताब है और मैं चाहूं तो उसको अपने ब्लॉग पर लिख सकता हूं. लेकिन आप तो जानते हैं न कि टाइप करना कितना झंझट वाला काम है. इसलिए मैं चाहता हूं कि आप कापी पेस्ट करने की अनुमति दें.

----------


## satya_anveshi

_एक विशेष सूचना :- सभी मित्रगण कृपया ध्यान दें ¤__ भारतीय कॉपीराइट अधिनियम के अंतर्गत इस सूत्र पर मेरी जो पोस्ट्स कहानी का एक हिस्सा है, उन पर मेरा अधिकार है। इन्हें आंशिक अथवा पूर्णतया, किसी अन्य फोरम, वेबसाइट, ब्लॉग, पुस्तक अथवा किसी अन्य प्रचार माध्यम में प्रकाशित किया जाता है तो यह भारतीय कॉपीराइट एक्ट का उल्लंघन होगा। यदि ऐसा पाया जाता है तो दोषी पर भारतीय दंड संहिता के अनुसार उचित कार्यवाही की जा सकती है।
धन्यवाद।_

----------


## satya_anveshi

> पर मित्र मेरे पर ʺशरलॉक होम्स की सर्वश्रेष्ठ कहानियांʺ की किताब है और मैं चाहूं तो उसको अपने ब्लॉग पर लिख सकता हूं. लेकिन आप तो जानते हैं न कि टाइप करना कितना झंझट वाला काम है. इसलिए मैं चाहता हूं कि आप कापी पेस्ट करने की अनुमति दें.


राजीव भाई, आप यदि अपनी पुस्तक को ब्लॉग पर लिखना चाहें तो लिख सकते हैं परंतु वह भी कॉपीराईट एक्ट की अवमानना होगी, पुस्तक के प्रथम पेज पर यह जानकारी दी होगी।
मैं तो इस कारण मना कर रहा हूँ क्योंकि मैं स्वयं इस उपन्यास का हिंदी रूपांतरण कर रहा हूँ, इस कारण यह मेरे कॉपीराइट अधिकार में है। मैं नहीं चाहता कि कोई अन्य इसका उपयोग करे। आप इसे मेरी स्वार्थ की भावना कह सकते हैं।

----------


## rajivlove2u

> _एक विशेष सूचना :- सभी मित्रगण कृपया ध्यान दें ¤__ भारतीय कॉपीराइट अधिनियम के अंतर्गत इस सूत्र पर मेरी जो पोस्ट्स कहानी का एक हिस्सा है, उन पर मेरा अधिकार है। इन्हें आंशिक अथवा पूर्णतया, किसी अन्य फोरम, वेबसाइट, ब्लॉग, पुस्तक अथवा किसी अन्य प्रचार माध्यम में प्रकाशित किया जाता है तो यह भारतीय कॉपीराइट एक्ट का उल्लंघन होगा। यदि ऐसा पाया जाता है तो दोषी पर भारतीय दंड संहिता के अनुसार उचित कार्यवाही की जा सकती है।
> धन्यवाद।_


भला सिर्फ और सिर्फ तुम्हारा कैसे अधिकार हो सकता है. सबूत तो दिखाओ. और यदि किसी और मित्र के पास पुस्तक है तो वह पुस्तक से शेयर करे तो तुम उसको रोक कैसे सकते हो?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भला सिर्फ और सिर्फ तुम्हारा कैसे अधिकार हो सकता है. सबूत तो दिखाओ. और यदि किसी और मित्र के पास पुस्तक है तो वह पुस्तक से शेयर करे तो तुम उसको रोक कैसे सकते हो?


मित्र!
यदि कोई साथी किसी पुस्तक से देखकर कहीं पर भी छापे तो मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं होगी और न ही मैं उसे रोकूँगा, हाँ लेकिन पुस्तक के लेखक को जरूर आपत्ति हो सकती है।
मैंने जो अनुवाद किया है उसका उपयोग मेरे अतिरिक्त और कोई नहीं कर सकता, मैं तो बस यही कह रहा हूँ।

----------


## calvitf

सूत्र की गति धीमी हो गयी है सूत्रधार सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाने के बारे मे प्रयास करे ......................... ।

----------


## lallal

[QUOTE=ben ten;1044607]राजीव भाई, आप यदि अपनी पुस्तक को ब्लॉग पर लिखना चाहें तो लिख सकते हैं परंतु वह भी कॉपीराईट एक्ट की अवमानना होगी, पुस्तक के प्रथम पेज पर यह जानकारी दी होगी।
मैं तो इस कारण मना कर रहा हूँ क्योंकि मैं स्वयं इस उपन्यास का हिंदी रूपांतरण कर रहा हूँ, इस कारण यह मेरे कॉपीराइट अधिकार में है। मैं नहीं चाहता कि कोई अन्य इसका उपयोग करे। आप इसे मेरी स्वार्थ की भावना कह सकते हैं।[/QUOTE
आप भी कॉपी राईट एक्ट का उलंघन कर रहे हे , बिना अनुमति के आप भी किसी बुक का अनुवाद नहीं कर सकते ! पर यहाँ सब चलता हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

> Originally Posted by ben ten
> 
> 
> राजीव भाई, आप यदि अपनी पुस्तक को ब्लॉग पर लिखना चाहें तो लिख सकते हैं परंतु वह भी कॉपीराईट एक्ट की अवमानना होगी, पुस्तक के प्रथम पेज पर यह जानकारी दी होगी।
> मैं तो इस कारण मना कर रहा हूँ क्योंकि मैं स्वयं इस उपन्यास का हिंदी रूपांतरण कर रहा हूँ, इस कारण यह मेरे कॉपीराइट अधिकार में है। मैं नहीं चाहता कि कोई अन्य इसका उपयोग करे। आप इसे मेरी स्वार्थ की भावना कह सकते हैं।
> 
> 
> आप भी कॉपी राईट एक्ट का उलंघन कर रहे हे , बिना अनुमति के आप भी किसी बुक का अनुवाद नहीं कर सकते ! पर यहाँ सब चलता हे


अरे मज़ाक कर रहे हो क्या मित्र? इस तरह से तो आप भी पाइथोगोरस (बौधायन) के कॉपीराइट अधिकार का हनन कर चुके हो। क्या आपने गणित की समस्याएँ हल करते समय त्रिकोणमिती के सूत्रों का उपयोग नहीं किया था, जो कि बौधायन की बौद्धिक संपत्ति थे?


मित्र, अब आपने पूछ ही लिया है तो बता देता हूँ। गणित, अँग्रेजी आदि के सूत्र पब्लिक डोमेन में हैं, मतलब कि 'कोई भी व्यक्ति बिना किसी की इजाज़त' लिए इनका उपयोग कर सकता है। इसी प्रकार जो पुस्तक मैं अनुवाद कर रहा हूँ वह भी पब्लिक डोमेन में है। आप भी अनुवादन में अपना हाथ क्यों नहीं आज़माते?

----------


## badboy123455

*भाइयो इस बात को यही छोड़ दे , और सूत्र को आगे बढ़ने दे.............*

----------


## Munneraja

ऊपर कुछ अंतिम प्रविष्टियों में जो कुछ लिखा जा रहा है वो मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा हूँ कि क्यों लिखा जा रहा है 
१. कोपीराईट एक्ट के अंतर्गत आप किसी के उपन्यास या कृति का *हूबहू रूपांतरण* नहीं कर सकते हैं. 
२. आप जो कुछ यहाँ लिख रहे हैं वो सब इस फोरम की संपत्ति का हिस्सा होंगे, यह इस फोरम का नियम है. आप यहाँ लिखी किसी भी प्रविष्टि के स्वामित्व को लेकर अपना अधिकार प्रस्तुत नहीं कर सकते हैं. अतः आप जो कुछ यहाँ फोरम पर लिखेंगे उसे निस्वार्थ भाव से लिखें.
३. आप की कृति हो सकता है कम पसंद की जाए क्योंकि प्रत्येक कृति सभी को पसंद आये यह जरूरी नहीं है, लेकिन इसे लगातार उर्जा से ओतप्रोत रखने के लिए आपको खुद अपने में पर्याप्त उर्जा बनाए रखनी होगी. हो सकता है यही ऊर्जा बाद में आपकी कृति/सूत्र को रुचिकारक बनाने में सक्षम हो जाए.

आपकी उर्जा बनी रहे मैं इसके लिए इश्वर से प्रार्थना करता हूँ.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

........................................
ऐसी की तैसी कापीराईट नियमों की 
......................................
हम तो मित्रता निभाएंगे 
.......................................

----------


## faqrudeen

> ........................................
> ऐसी की तैसी कापीराईट नियमों की 
> ......................................
> हम तो मित्रता निभाएंगे 
> .......................................


Waah bhai  jaan. Dil khush hua. Sabko aapse seekh leni chahiye. forum ka sher khan.mera bhai noctic

----------


## Jhatpat 13

प्रिये मित्र बेन टेन भाई, नमस्ते 
दोस्त कहानी जारी रखें , बड़ा ही रोचक और आकर्षक किस्सा है /
आप की मेहनत रंग लाएगी यैसा उम्मीद की जा सकती है /
आलोचना करना मानव स्वभाव है दोस्त / हर सफल  पुरुष को कोई ना कोई आलोचना हुई है मगर वे बिना परबाह किये निरंतर आगे बढ़ते रहे और एक दिन अपना मुकाम साहिल किये / आलोचना से मत डरें दोस्त वास्तव में आलोचना ही मनुष्य को सफलता दिलाने में सहायक होती है /
अतः आपसे निवेदन है आप अपने मंजिल की ओर आगे बढ़ें  बिना किसी रोक टोक के / हम सब आप के साथ है दोस्त / धन्यवाद

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

तो मेरे अभिन्न मित्रों ! आप सभी के सहयोग के लिए मै हार्दिक आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ  ! जैसा के विदित है के हमारे बेन भइया तनिक व्यस्त हैं ,उनकी शादी हो गयी है :)और अभी वो साल भर व्यस्त रहेंगे ही (ही ही ही ) तो शरलॉक होल्म्स जी के सूत्र में कुछ कहानिया ठोंक ही दी जांए ! 
 उपर में पोस्ट किये चित्र को देख आप समझ ही गए होंगे के मेरे कब्जे में अब शरलॉक होल्म्स जी की कहानियों वाली किताब है ! 
इस विषय में आप सभी के विचार आमंत्रित हैं !

----------


## Badtameez

शुभकामनाएँ  !!!!!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिये मित्र बेन टेन भाई, नमस्ते 
> दोस्त कहानी जारी रखें , बड़ा ही रोचक और आकर्षक किस्सा है /
> आप की मेहनत रंग लाएगी यैसा उम्मीद की जा सकती है /
> आलोचना करना मानव स्वभाव है दोस्त / हर सफल  पुरुष को कोई ना कोई आलोचना हुई है मगर वे बिना परबाह किये निरंतर आगे बढ़ते रहे और एक दिन अपना मुकाम साहिल किये / आलोचना से मत डरें दोस्त वास्तव में आलोचना ही मनुष्य को सफलता दिलाने में सहायक होती है /
> अतः आपसे निवेदन है आप अपने मंजिल की ओर आगे बढ़ें  बिना किसी रोक टोक के / हम सब आप के साथ है दोस्त / धन्यवाद


भाई झटपट जी, अपने विचार रखकर, अपने तरीके से आपने मुझे समझाने की कोशिश की है, आपका धन्यवाद। शरलॉक होम्स की कहानियों वाले इस सूत्र के बंद होने पर मुझे मेरे कुछ मित्रों के संदेश प्राप्त हुए हैं जिनमें से सर्वाधिक आतुर भाई साजिद जी लगे। मैंने उन्हें अपनी मजबूरी बताई अतः उन्होंने इस सूत्र को पुनः आरंभ करने का निश्चय किया है। (साजिद जी को शुभकामनाएँ और साधुवाद)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> तो मेरे अभिन्न मित्रों ! आप सभी के सहयोग के लिए मै हार्दिक आभार व्यक्त करता हूँ  ! जैसा के विदित है के हमारे बेन भइया तनिक व्यस्त हैं ,उनकी शादी हो गयी है :)और अभी वो साल भर व्यस्त रहेंगे ही (ही ही ही ) तो शरलॉक होल्म्स जी के सूत्र में कुछ कहानिया ठोंक ही दी जांए ! 
>  उपर में पोस्ट किये चित्र को देख आप समझ ही गए होंगे के मेरे कब्जे में अब शरलॉक होल्म्स जी की कहानियों वाली किताब है ! 
> इस विषय में आप सभी के विचार आमंत्रित हैं !


भाई साजिद जी, आपके इस प्रयास के लिए आपको धन्यवाद और निरंतरता के लिए शुभकामनाएँ। लगता है आप बड़े रंगीन मिजाज व्यक्ति हैं, चूँकि मैं आपको ज्यादा नहीं जानता अतः गत दिवस से लेकर आज तक हुई वार्ता के आधार पर यह निष्कर्ष निकाल रहा हूँ। दोस्तों मेरी शादी नहीं हुई है भाई विचित्र जी बस ऐसे ही मजाक कर रहे हैं। दरअसल अभी मैं बी॰टेक॰ पाठ्यक्रम में प्रवेश ले रहा हूँ अतः मुझे इतना समय नहीं मिल पाएगा कि मैं पहले कहानी को अंग्रेजी से हिंदी में अनुदित करके उसे कॉपी में लिख सकूँ और फिर उसे फोरम पर पोस्ट कर सकूँ। ऐसा करने में मुझे लगभग डेढ़- दो घंटे लग जाते थे और तब भी मैं केवल एक ही पेज पोस्ट कर पाता था। मैं बस फोरम पर अपने अध्ययन के बीच बीच में 10-15 मिनट आ जाता हूँ और घूम-घामकर निकल लेता हूँ। पढ़ाई के बीच में थोड़ा दिमाग भी फ्रेश हो जाता है।
आप मेरी स्थिति समझ ही गए होंगे, अतः आइए भाई विचित्र जी को इस सूत्र में सहयोग दें।

अहा!!!
नई कहानियाँ पढ़ने को मिलेँगी, पका-पकाया माल किसको अच्छा नहीँ लगता? मजा आ जाएगा!!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

लीजिए मित्रों आनद लीजिए ! 
और सूचित  अवश्य कीजिये !

----------


## groopji

ये बात हुई न अब सूत्र को फिर से गति मिलेगी ...... साजिद भाई का आभार ..... साथ ही मित्र बेनटेन जी का भी जिन्होंने सूत्र की नींव रखी


साजिद जी आपसे अनुरोध है कि एक पोस्ट में एक ही चित्र डालें .......

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

दूसरा भाग ..................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

तीसरा भाग .....................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

चौथा भाग .......................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> ये बात हुई न अब सूत्र को फिर से गति मिलेगी ...... साजिद भाई का आभार ..... साथ ही मित्र बेनटेन जी का भी जिन्होंने सूत्र की नींव रखी
> 
> 
> साजिद जी आपसे अनुरोध है कि एक पोस्ट में एक ही चित्र डालें .......


धन्यवाद जिल्ले इलाही किन्तु निवेदन है के धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी का करें सारा किया धरा उन्ही का है !

----------


## Monu119

> चौथा भाग .......................


साजिद भाई , आप की मेहनत   रंग लाएगी इस सूत्र पर / बहुत ही रोचक कहानी है / बेन टेन भाई ने बहुत मेहनत की है सूत्र पर / आप का प्रयाश काबिले तारीफ है दोस्त / 
अरे हाँ पर एक बात तो कहना ही भूल गया दोस्त :   "*वो लड़की कमबख्त याद बहुत आती है , पढाई याद रहती तो अब तक आई पी एस बन गए होते !"*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पांचवा भाग ........................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

छठा भाग ....................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सातवाँ भाग ...................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आंठवा भाग .................

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत सुंदर भाई!

----------


## Badtameez

किताब खोलकर दिखाने के लिए धन्यवाद!
मोबाइल में परेशानी से दिख रहा है। वैसे ये हिन्दी में किताब कैसे मिली?

----------


## Raman46

*बहुत  ही  शानदार और रोचक कहानी है मित्र /
बेन टेन भाई तथा साजिद दी ग्रेट की कमाल देखने को मिला / 
आगे बढिए मित्र*

----------


## badboy123455

> आंठवा भाग .................


*बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया साजिद भाई सूत्र को फिर से गति देने हेतु,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सभी मित्र जनों का आभार पसंद करने के लिए पर, कोई यह भी स्पष्ट करे "कोई इसे पढ़ भी रहा है या नही "

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> किताब खोलकर दिखाने के लिए धन्यवाद!
> मोबाइल में परेशानी से दिख रहा है। वैसे ये हिन्दी में किताब कैसे मिली?


यार सौरभ , खोजने से तो बेन जी भी मिल जाते  फिर ये तो किताब ही है !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यार सौरभ , खोजने से तो बेन जी भी मिल जाते  फिर ये तो किताब ही है !


हा हा हा
कमाल है भाई विचित्र जी!

----------


## badboy123455

> सभी मित्र जनों का आभार पसंद करने के लिए पर, कोई यह भी स्पष्ट करे "कोई इसे पढ़ भी रहा है या नही "


*क्या बात कर रहे हो साजिद मियां,ये वाली कहानी तो मेने पहले पढ़ी भी नही थी,,,,किस प्रकार होम्स वाटसन के विचारों को पढ़ लेता हे ,केसे कानो के घुमाव को देख बताता हे की ये कान ओर जीस औरत के पास भेजे गए हे दोनों बहने हे ,रस्सी देख पता लगाना की ये नाविक ने बाँधी हे ,ओर लेस्त्रेट को सीधा अपराधी का नाम लिख दिखा देना,,,,,,,,,,
केसे कोई इतने रोचक कहानी को छोड़ सकता हे /आशा हे आपकी शंका दूर हुई होगी :):):)*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

शुक्रिया  बैडू ! मैं भी इस पुस्तक को पढ़ ही रहा हूँ और इसमें प्रोफेसर मोर्यरटी वाली कथा  तो अंत तक बांधे  रखती है !

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

नौंवा भाग ...................................!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

दसवां भाग ............................!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

अंतिम भाग ........................!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

लो जी ये कहानी  पूरी पोस्ट हो गयी !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> लो जी ये कहानी  पूरी पोस्ट हो गयी !


बाबू भाई बहुत शानदार कहानी है। अब हमें अगली कहानी का इंतजार है, समय मिलते ही आने दीजिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

साजिद भाई जल्दी कीजिए........

----------


## badboy123455

> लो जी ये कहानी  पूरी पोस्ट हो गयी !


*
बहुत अच्छी स्टोरी हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,कटे हुए कान गलत महिला के पास पहुचने से ही इतना केस बन गया 

प्रोफेसर मोर्यरटी वाली कहानी का इंतजार हे भाई जान /एक बात ओर बताए इस किताब में ब्लेक वूड जीस पर शर्लोक होम्स वाली नई फिल्म बनी हे वो मामला भी हे क्या :question:*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *
> बहुत अच्छी स्टोरी हे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,कटे हुए कान गलत महिला के पास पहुचने से ही इतना केस बन गया 
> 
> प्रोफेसर मोर्यरटी वाली कहानी का इंतजार हे भाई जान /एक बात ओर बताए इस किताब में ब्लेक वूड जीस पर शर्लोक होम्स वाली नई फिल्म बनी हे वो मामला भी हे क्या :question:*


भाई वो मूवी देखकर ही तो मैंने यह सूत्र बनाया था, कसम किताब के कागज की, शानदार और लाजवाब कहानी है यार।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> साजिद भाई जल्दी कीजिए........


हमारी माँग पूरी करो नहीं तो हम आंदोलन करेंगे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हमारी माँग पूरी करो नहीं तो हम आंदोलन करेंगे।


हमारी माँगे पूरी करो!!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

जल्द ही दोस्तों !       :)

----------


## iwillpossible

बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति...........

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है ..बहुत देर से रह देख राहा था होल्म्स कि.....

----------


## Vipul89

बेन टेन जी सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा  है | मुझे शेर्लोक होम्स बहुत पसंद है|:clap::salut:central 14

----------


## Vipul89

Noctis lucis जी यह क्या बात हुई |दो महीने होने बाले है भाई फोटो भी अपलोड नहीं कर सकते ?भाई ये तो गलत बात है नियामक साहब जी ,

पद की गरिमा बनाये रखिये |बेन टेन जी आप लिखिए नियामक आप भी है |अच्छा बिषय था ,परन्तु सब ख़राब हो गया |आप भी नहीं लिख रहे है |

----------


## mahaanindia

मुझे शरलॉक होम्स बहुत पसंद है और आपका सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा  है | पर अगर इसे बढा नही सकते तो बंद कर दें ।

----------


## Rajeev

> लीजिए मित्रों आनद लीजिए ! 
> और सूचित  अवश्य कीजिये !





> दूसरा भाग ..................





> तीसरा भाग .....................





> चौथा भाग .......................


साजिद भाई, आपने इन चित्रों को किस कैमरे से लिया है| जिससे चित्रों की गुणवत्ता उच्च प्रकार की हैं |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हमरा मोबाईल था भई | टुटपुंजिया सा है |

----------


## Rajeev

> हमरा मोबाईल था भई | टुटपुंजिया सा है |


टुटपुंजिया नहीं है जी | उत्तम है |
वैसे मॉडल क्या है ?

----------


## -Radhe-

साजिद अगली कहानी पोस्ट करे ना

----------


## logical indian

हो हो हो जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<
क्या चीज पेश की है आपने >>>>>>>>>>>>
यह कहानी मैंने बचपन में सुना था जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>
मेरे दादाजी यह कहानी सुनाते थे जनाब बहुत मोजा आता था जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## loolugupta

> हो हो हो जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<
> क्या चीज पेश की है आपने >>>>>>>>>>>>
> यह कहानी मैंने बचपन में सुना था जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>
> मेरे दादाजी यह कहानी सुनाते थे जनाब बहुत मोजा आता था जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>


तब तो ठंडी में ​मोज़े  की कोई कमी ही नहीं होती होगी है ना

----------


## logical indian

> तब तो ठंडी में ​मोज़े  की कोई कमी ही नहीं होती होगी है ना


जी हा जनाब >>>>>> सर्दियो में हम रजाई में बैठकर कहानी सुनते थे जनाब >>> तब भी बहुत मोजा आता था जनाब >>>
फिर जनाब में भी जासूस बनता था जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## gill1313

> जी हा जनाब >>>>>> सर्दियो में हम रजाई में बैठकर कहानी सुनते थे जनाब >>> तब भी बहुत मोजा आता था जनाब >>>
> फिर जनाब में भी जासूस बनता था जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<


आप रजाई मोजा पहन कर बैठते  कयी नंबर था आप के मोज़े का ............?

----------


## gill1313

> जी हा जनाब >>>>>> सर्दियो में हम रजाई में बैठकर कहानी सुनते थे जनाब >>> तब भी बहुत मोजा आता था जनाब >>>
> फिर जनाब में भी जासूस बनता था जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<


भाई dislike तो आप्शन ही नहीं हैं जहाँ  इस लिए लाइक कर दीया 
अगर आप जवाब दे पाये तो हम थंक्स भी करेंगे ...................?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

अब जबकि अच्छे दिन  आने ही वाले हैं ,मेरे ख्याल से बेन जी को अब इसे अपडेट करना शुरू कर देना चाहिए जहाँ से इन्होने इसे छोड़ा था !! साफ़ सुथरी और अंत तक सस्पेंस  बनाए रखने वाली कहानियां निश्चित रूप से अंत तक पाठकों      को बांधे रखती हैं !! मैं और मेरे मित्रगण अभी भी इसके रोचक अंत का इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं !

----------


## satya_anveshi

जी भाई। प्रयास रहेगा।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

eek..............?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सूत्र के अपडेट का इंतज़ार है !!!  कम से कम ये वाली कहानी तो पूरा कर दीजिए भई !!!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

:eek: ......

----------


## arvin1122

जी भाई। प्रयास रहेगा।

----------


## hani786

शर्लाकहोम्स की कहानी वाकई बहुत मजेदार होती हे!बधाई हो

----------


## satya_anveshi

> शर्लाकहोम्स की कहानी वाकई बहुत मजेदार होती हे!बधाई हो


जी हाँ.... निस्संदेह।

----------


## Neo

kya aur bhi kahani padhne ko milegi

----------


## Kamal Ji

क्या आपने इसी सूत्र की सभी कहानियाँ पढ़ ली?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कम से कम जो कहानी अधुरी छोड़ी है उसे तो पूरा कर देते महानुभाव !!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

उस संदेशवाहक के जाने के बाद मैंने होल्मस की आँखो में एक चमक देखी। जिस फुर्ती से उसने अपने ओवरकोट को उठाया और पहना वः देखने लायक थी। होम्स ने मुझसे पूछा, वाटसन क्या तुम मेरे साथ चलना पसंद करोगे? अगर तुम फ्री हो!!
मैंने जवाब दिया क्यों नही, जरूर। और हम एक बग्घी कर के लोरिंस्तान गार्डन ब्रिंकस्तान रोड की और चल दिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

जब हम वहां पहुंचे तो होम्स ने बग्घी को कोई 100 यार्ड दूर ही रुकवा दिया और आगे हम पैदल ही चले। यहाँ तीन घर थे, एकदम वीरान और उजाड़, यहां बीच वाला घर जो के थोडा पीछे बना हुआ था, हमारी रूचि का विषय था।
घरों की और जाने वाला रास्ता मुढिया था और बीच में पत्थर लगा के पगडंडी बनाई हुई थी। इसके दोनों तरफ बाग़ था जिसमे छितराई हुई घास थी। पैरों के निशान यूँ थे जेसे कि पशुओं का झुण्ड यहाँ से निकला हो।
मेरा साथी शरलॉक ज़मीन को सावधानी से देखता हुआ चल रहा था। कुछ जगहों पर रूककर उसने धरती पर कुछ नाप भी लिए पर पता नहीं वो क्या था।

----------


## satya_anveshi

जब हम घर के दरवाजे पर पहुचे तब वहां लेस्ट्राड पहले से ही खड़ा था हमारा स्वागत करने के लिए। वह हमें अंदर लेकर गया जहाँ ग्रेग्सन अपना काम कर रहा था।
यह एक धुल से अटा हुआ घर था जिसकी दीवारों का कलर अब फीका पड़ चूका था। सभी कमरे बन्द पड़े थे, वह एक कमरा जो सीढ़ियों से ऊपर था खुला था और वहीँ पर लाश थी।
लाश फर्श पर पड़ी थी, चोट का कोई निशान नहीं था पर फर्श पे खून के धब्बे थे और पास ही एक महन्गी हैट पड़ी थी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

कमरे के फर्श पर काफी मिटटी थी जिसके कारन पैरों के निशान बन गए थे। होम्स ने जब लाश की जेबें देखि तो उनमे से एक में कार्ड मिला जिसपर मिस्टर ई जे ड्रेबर का नाम छपा था। और छानबीन करने पर उसे कुछ ही दूर लुढ़की हुई एक वेडिंग रिंग मिली जो किसी महिला के लिए मालूम पड़ती थी। ग्रेग्सन ने एक और इशारा करते हुए बताया वहां दीवार पर कुछ लिखा हुआ है। होम्स ने जाके वहां पे देखा, यह एक शब्द था 'rache'
लेस्ट्राड ने सुझाव दिया मरने वाले ने शायद कातिल का नाम लिखने का प्रयास किया हो.. हो सकता है कातिल का नाम rachel हो। पूरी बात सुनने के बाद होम्स ने कहा यह शब्द मरने वाले ने नहीं बल्कि हत्यारे ने लिखे हैं क्योंकि यह किसी का नाम नही बल्कि एक जर्मन शब्द है जिसका अर्थ होता है 'बदला'।
इतना कहकर होम्स अपने मेग्नीफाइंग ग्लास के साथ व्यस्त हो गया और मैं डेडबॉडी का परिक्षण करने लगा। प्रथम दृष्टया यह लग रहा था जेसे मोत रात में 12 के बाद हुई हो।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आज का अपडेट कहाँ है लम्बोदर जी !!

----------

